# Why Do So Many White Americans Practically Hate Malcolm X?



## MarcATL (Aug 10, 2018)

What is it that he did that brings out the hatred of white people so?

He didn't kill anyone, he didn't steal from anyone, he didn't commit any crimes, in his life that he's known for as a Minister and thought-leader of his time.

All he did was speak the raw, unadulterated and unfiltered truth about the state of affairs in this country.

I suppose that's why so many whites couldn't stand him.

The truth shouldn't be an offense.


----------



## MarcATL (Aug 10, 2018)

Here's an interesting debate between Brother Minister Malcolm X and, another thought leader, James Baldwin...


It features the core of Malcolm's beliefs.

I challenge anyone to point out what's wrong w/anything he said.


----------



## Asclepias (Aug 10, 2018)

Brother Malcolm understood the fear, flight, fight response. He understood that if Blacks posed a threat to whites they would no longer feel they could just beat us down. Whites would have to take some casualties. Once that dynamic was introduced whites were never the same.  Whites have an especially strong reaction to fear. It freezes them  Whites hate Malcolm for bringing this mentality and bringing an end to passive resistance.


----------



## Darkwind (Aug 10, 2018)

MarcATL said:


> What is it that he did that brings out the hatred of white people so?
> 
> He didn't kill anyone, he didn't steal from anyone, he didn't commit any crimes, in his life that he's known for as a Minister and thought-leader of his time.
> 
> ...


Why do you hate conservatives?


----------



## Dogmaphobe (Aug 10, 2018)

I didn't like him because he was a hateful, antisemitic piece of shit.

 As a black man, you embrace his ethic hatred because you never actually learned the lesson of racism.  

all you have done is replicate it with different targets.


----------



## Asclepias (Aug 10, 2018)

MarcATL said:


> Here's an interesting debate between Brother Minister Malcolm X and, another thought leader, James Baldwin...
> 
> 
> It features the core of Malcolm's beliefs.
> ...


Fascinating to listen to.


----------



## hadit (Aug 10, 2018)

Most white people, far from hating Malcolm X, would more likely say, Malcolm who? Aside from him proclaiming Obama to be the Messiah, most don't really care who he is.


----------



## harmonica (Aug 10, 2018)

I don't hate him and I'm white 
I hate idiocy/nonsensical crap/criminal behavior/etc


----------



## Confounding (Aug 10, 2018)

MarcATL said:


> The truth shouldn't be an offense.



Tell that to the clowns that want to see professors fired and students expelled from college for not accommodating ridiculous gender pronouns.

Tell that to the people that won't admit that poor Mexicans are not currently a benefit to our economy.


----------



## impuretrash (Aug 10, 2018)

Sorry to break it to you, Marc...but most whites don't know anything about MalcomX and don't care...


----------



## hjmick (Aug 10, 2018)

MarcATL said:


> What is it that he did that brings out the hatred of white people so?
> 
> He didn't kill anyone, he didn't steal from anyone, he didn't commit any crimes, in his life that he's known for as a Minister and thought-leader of his time.
> 
> ...



I'd be willing to bet, and I'm not a betting man, that most of the white Americans who profess hatred for Malcolm X don't really know why they hate him.

Personally, I have know feelings for the man either way. He spoke to and for a people whose circumstances I will never know or come close to fully understanding. I imagine the truths he spoke were true for them, I'm not able to say otherwise.


----------



## toobfreak (Aug 10, 2018)

MarcATL said:


> What is it that he did that brings out the hatred of white people so?
> All he did was speak the raw, unadulterated and unfiltered truth about the state of affairs in this country.
> I suppose that's why so many whites couldn't stand him.





Asclepias said:


> Brother Malcolm understood the fear, flight, fight response. He understood that if Blacks posed a threat to whites they would no longer feel they could just beat us down. Whites would have to take some casualties. Once that dynamic was introduced whites were never the same.  Whites have an especially strong reaction to fear. It freezes them  Whites hate Malcolm for bringing this mentality and bringing an end to passive resistance.



So, in a nutshell, you sum up all the very reasons you deny why cops single you out and people shun you.  Thanks for at least admitting as much.  BTW, wasn't Malcolm X eventually shot and killed for his constant spewing of race hatred?


----------



## Unkotare (Aug 10, 2018)

MarcATL said:


> ... he didn't steal from anyone, he didn't commit any crimes, ....




Are you kidding? You can’t possibly be this misinformed.


----------



## Unkotare (Aug 10, 2018)

hadit said:


> .....Aside from him proclaiming Obama to be the Messiah,...




Um.....what?


----------



## hadit (Aug 10, 2018)

Unkotare said:


> hadit said:
> 
> 
> > .....Aside from him proclaiming Obama to be the Messiah,...
> ...



Sorry, my bad. That was Calypso Louie. Brain fart.


----------



## Correll (Aug 10, 2018)

I "hate him" to the extent that I hate him, because just about everyone I have ever spoken to, that reveres him, is an ignorant, black supremacist asshole.


It gives me a bad impression of him.


It has been years since I read his book. I barely recall thinking that it reminded me of mein kampf.


----------



## Vastator (Aug 10, 2018)

Whites didn't hate him as much as negros did... Killed by his own... Such a common end for the American negro. Maybe they were just trying to kill the white part of him.
.
What? You didn't know? Malcom Littles was grandfather was white. It's obvious in his appearance...
 Typical to his kind in the times he was involved in robberies, theft, and drug dealing. He even stole from his own family, and trusted aquaintences. And like so many before him, and after; he did time in prison.
Few whites hate him. Most don't really care. Given his life history, achievement, and ultimate end... He is just one of countless many, who followed his path, and ended up at the same place he did. By the same hands no less. It's happening everyday in Detroit. Most folks quit counting long ago...


----------



## MarcATL (Aug 10, 2018)

hjmick said:


> *I'd be willing to bet, and I'm not a betting man, that most of the white Americans who profess hatred for Malcolm X don't really know why they hate him.*
> 
> Personally, I have know feelings for the man either way. He spoke to and for a people whose circumstances I will never know or come close to fully understanding. I imagine the truths he spoke were true for them, I'm not able to say otherwise.


BINGO!!!

It's a Pavlovian response. They just know they hate him, because, Muslim....or something.


----------



## MarcATL (Aug 10, 2018)

Correll said:


> I "hate him" to the extent that I hate him, because just about everyone I have ever spoken to, that reveres him, is an ignorant, black supremacist asshole.
> 
> 
> It gives me a bad impression of him.
> ...


What's the name of the book you're referring to?

And I think it's pretty stupid to hate somebody because folks you hate like him.

That doesn't make any sense, now does it?


----------



## MarcATL (Aug 10, 2018)

toobfreak said:


> So, in a nutshell, you sum up all the very reasons you deny why cops single you out and people shun you.  Thanks for at least admitting as much.  BTW, *wasn't Malcolm X eventually shot and killed for his constant spewing of race hatred?*


Cite the "race hatred" that Brother Minister Malcolm X spewed.


----------



## MarcATL (Aug 10, 2018)

Dogmaphobe said:


> I didn't like him because he was a hateful, antisemitic piece of shit.
> 
> As a black man, you embrace his ethic hatred because you never actually learned the lesson of racism.
> 
> all you have done is replicate it with different targets.


You're gonna have to provide some examples of this hate you say was coming from Brother Minister Malcolm X.

This OP was years coming, you're gonna have to back that stuff up.


----------



## MarcATL (Aug 10, 2018)

impuretrash said:


> Sorry to break it to you, Marc...but most whites don't know anything about MalcomX and don't care...


That's not what my 9 years on THIS very forum has taught me.

I can't count how many times white USMB posters referred to my Avatar as a hateful person, and/or in some disparaging way.

Try another tactic.


----------



## fncceo (Aug 10, 2018)

MarcATL said:


> What is it that he did that brings out the hatred of white people so?



I enjoyed his autobiography.  I'm sad he was killed by an NOI power struggle.  Many of his principles, such as abstinence from premarital sex and alcohol, self-reliance of the black community, and cultural pride were positive things that if widely adopted would have had, in my opinion, a very constructive influence on race relations in this country.

But, most of all, he gave Denzel Washington one of his greatest roles.


----------



## MarcATL (Aug 10, 2018)

hadit said:


> Most white people, far from hating Malcolm X, would more likely say, Malcolm who? *Aside from him proclaiming Obama to be the Messiah,* most don't really care who he is.


What are you talking about?

Brother Minister Malcolm X was assassinated in cold blood in 1965 by some government implants.


----------



## MarcATL (Aug 10, 2018)

fncceo said:


> I enjoyed his autobiography.  I'm sad he was killed by an NOI power struggle.  Many of his principles, such as abstinence from premarital sex and alcohol, self-reliance of the black community, and cultural pride were positive things that if widely adopted would have had, in my opinion, a very constructive influence on race relations in this country.
> 
> But, most of all, he gave Denzel Washington one of his greatest roles.


This is the only movie I cry about every time it comes to that death scene.

I cry when I read the book too, and I've seen the movie and read the book multiple times.

Denzel embodied Malcolm X. He should have gotten 3 Oscars for that role.


----------



## MarcATL (Aug 10, 2018)

Asclepias said:


> Brother Malcolm understood the fear, flight, fight response. He understood that if Blacks posed a threat to whites they would no longer feel they could just beat us down. Whites would have to take some casualties. Once that dynamic was introduced whites were never the same.  Whites have an especially strong reaction to fear. It freezes them  Whites hate Malcolm for bringing this mentality and bringing an end to passive resistance.


I think you nailed it.


----------



## buttercup (Aug 10, 2018)

I don't hate him, I simply disagree with his approach... at least what I know about it.  I can't stand racism, but you do not fight hate with more hate.  That just creates more animosity, division, etc.  I agree with what MLK said… You have to fight hate with love. That is the biblical (true) way, and the only way that actually works.

It's a shame that so many here agree with the negative, divisive (and in most cases, racist) approach. That is why the ugly cycle of racism and hate continues. It will never end if you adhere to that wrong approach.


----------



## Liberty777 (Aug 10, 2018)

He was just another angry black man who served his father Satan.


----------



## MarcATL (Aug 10, 2018)

buttercup said:


> I don't hate him, I simply disagree with his approach... at least what I know about it.  I can't stand racism, *but you do not fight hate with more hate.*  That just creates more animosity, division, etc.  I agree with what MLK said… You have to fight hate with love. That is the biblical (true) way, and the only way that actually works.
> 
> It's a shame that so many here agree with the negative, divisive (and in most cases, racist) approach. That is why the ugly cycle of racism and hate continues. It will never end if you adhere to that wrong approach.


Cite some examples of Brother Minister Malcolm X expressing hate.


----------



## fncceo (Aug 10, 2018)

MarcATL said:


> fncceo said:
> 
> 
> > I enjoyed his autobiography.  I'm sad he was killed by an NOI power struggle.  Many of his principles, such as abstinence from premarital sex and alcohol, self-reliance of the black community, and cultural pride were positive things that if widely adopted would have had, in my opinion, a very constructive influence on race relations in this country.
> ...



Martin Luther King and Malcolm X took two, very different, approaches to the improvement of the situation of Blacks in America.  I feel that Pastor King felt it was a struggle that Blacks and White equally shared responsibility.  While Brother Malcolm, felt that Blacks in America had to become more self-sufficient before a real breakthrough in race relations could be achieved.

This difference is often portrayed as opposite goals.  I believe, ultimately, their goal was the same.


----------



## rightwinger (Aug 10, 2018)

MarcATL said:


> What is it that he did that brings out the hatred of white people so?
> 
> He didn't kill anyone, he didn't steal from anyone, he didn't commit any crimes, in his life that he's known for as a Minister and thought-leader of his time.
> 
> ...


He was black
He was Muslim
Whites feared him


----------



## MarcATL (Aug 10, 2018)

rightwinger said:


> He was black
> He was Muslim
> Whites feared him


But the hatred is still palpable today, even by whites who weren't alive at the time.

*Note: *The hatred is never, ever, ever directed to the hateful anti-black climate Malcolm X was born into and endured in this country. But even those who think they are cool whites, say *HIS *approach was wrong, never the other way around.

Why is that?


----------



## rightwinger (Aug 10, 2018)

MarcATL said:


> rightwinger said:
> 
> 
> > He was black
> ...


Whites hated MLK up till he was assassinated 

They spread all kind of hateful rumors about him....still do


----------



## IM2 (Aug 10, 2018)

Darkwind said:


> MarcATL said:
> 
> 
> > What is it that he did that brings out the hatred of white people so?
> ...



Can't compare conservatives to X. Conservatives don't speak truth. Try answering the question.


----------



## IM2 (Aug 10, 2018)

impuretrash said:


> Sorry to break it to you, Marc...but most whites don't know anything about MalcomX and don't care...



Most whites know exactly who Malcolm X is.


----------



## fncceo (Aug 10, 2018)

IM2 said:


> Darkwind said:
> 
> 
> > MarcATL said:
> ...



I consider myself very conservative and very truthful -- except to someone I'm dating.


----------



## IM2 (Aug 10, 2018)

Dogmaphobe said:


> I didn't like him because he was a hateful, antisemitic piece of shit.
> 
> As a black man, you embrace his ethic hatred because you never actually learned the lesson of racism.
> 
> all you have done is replicate it with different targets.



You know nothing abut X f that's your reason for not liking him. That's what whites have done.


----------



## IM2 (Aug 10, 2018)

fncceo said:


> IM2 said:
> 
> 
> > Darkwind said:
> ...



What you consider yourself as and reality are not the same thing. What conservatives like you guys here believe are a bunch of lies.


----------



## fncceo (Aug 10, 2018)

IM2 said:


> fncceo said:
> 
> 
> > IM2 said:
> ...



Please tell me what I believe that is based on a lie?


----------



## westwall (Aug 10, 2018)

MarcATL said:


> What is it that he did that brings out the hatred of white people so?
> 
> He didn't kill anyone, he didn't steal from anyone, he didn't commit any crimes, in his life that he's known for as a Minister and thought-leader of his time.
> 
> ...







I think most hated (those people are now mostly dead) because they didn't understand his message.  The problem is, neither do most of the blacks.  Personally, I think he was one of the most extraordinary people of his generation.  A true tragedy when he was murdered.


----------



## C_Clayton_Jones (Aug 10, 2018)

MarcATL said:


> What is it that he did that brings out the hatred of white people so?
> 
> He didn't kill anyone, he didn't steal from anyone, he didn't commit any crimes, in his life that he's known for as a Minister and thought-leader of his time.
> 
> ...


White conservatives, actually.

And the reason why is the same reason why conservatives hate anyone or anything else: ignorance and fear.


----------



## IM2 (Aug 10, 2018)

Vastator said:


> Whites didn't hate him as much as negros did... Killed by his own... Such a common end for the American negro. Maybe they were just trying to kill the white part of him.
> .
> What? You didn't know? Malcom Littles was grandfather was white. It's obvious in his appearance...
> Typical to his kind in the times he was involved in robberies, theft, and drug dealing. He even stole from his own family, and trusted aquaintences. And like so many before him, and after; he did time in prison.
> Few whites hate him. Most don't really care. Given his life history, achievement, and ultimate end... He is just one of countless many, who followed his path, and ended up at the same place he did. By the same hands no less. It's happening everyday in Detroit. Most folks quit counting long ago...



You racists crack me up. Malcolm was killed by he FBI.  The rest of your opinion is garbage.

But that's to be expected from a piece of white trash.


----------



## rightwinger (Aug 10, 2018)

IM2 said:


> Vastator said:
> 
> 
> > Whites didn't hate him as much as negros did... Killed by his own... Such a common end for the American negro. Maybe they were just trying to kill the white part of him.
> ...


Bull shit

He was killed by his own people


----------



## Asclepias (Aug 10, 2018)

hadit said:


> Most white people, far from hating Malcolm X, would more likely say, Malcolm who? Aside from him proclaiming Obama to be the Messiah, most don't really care who he is.


Most white people know exactly who Malcolm X is.  I get all kinds of comments on the shirts I wear with his quotes. Most whites typically say "Oh I didnt know he said that".


----------



## fncceo (Aug 10, 2018)

_“I am not a racist. I am against every form of racism and segregation, every form of discrimination. I believe in human beings, and that all human beings should be respected as such, regardless of their color.” — _Malcolm X (_By Any Means Necessary)_


----------



## Asclepias (Aug 10, 2018)

rightwinger said:


> IM2 said:
> 
> 
> > Vastator said:
> ...


He was killed by Blacks recruited by and paid by cointelpro


----------



## IM2 (Aug 10, 2018)

westwall said:


> MarcATL said:
> 
> 
> > What is it that he did that brings out the hatred of white people so?
> ...



Please stop thinking you can tell us what we know. Most blacks understand what Malcolm stood for fully. We know exactly what he stood for, we don't make shit up to make X into some hybrid white conservative lie. A lot of people are alive who heard Malcolm X and his speeches can be heard on YouTube so your excuse of people being mostly dead when the information is available and people still hate him just doesn't cut t.


----------



## Asclepias (Aug 10, 2018)

_"Education is the passport to the future, for tomorrow belongs to those who prepare for it today."_
_-Malcolm X_


----------



## IM2 (Aug 10, 2018)

rightwinger said:


> IM2 said:
> 
> 
> > Vastator said:
> ...



He was killed by the FBI.


----------



## IM2 (Aug 10, 2018)

The bottom line is that certain whites have never liked anyone not white who spoke out forcefully against white supremacy. In fact they don't like whites who do it.


----------



## Soggy in NOLA (Aug 10, 2018)

Asclepias said:


> Brother Malcolm understood the fear, flight, fight response. He understood that if Blacks posed a threat to whites they would no longer feel they could just beat us down. Whites would have to take some casualties. Once that dynamic was introduced whites were never the same.  Whites have an especially strong reaction to fear. It freezes them  Whites hate Malcolm for bringing this mentality and bringing an end to passive resistance.



I don't hate MalcomX.  I don't give two shits about him.


----------



## Asclepias (Aug 10, 2018)

Soggy in NOLA said:


> Asclepias said:
> 
> 
> > Brother Malcolm understood the fear, flight, fight response. He understood that if Blacks posed a threat to whites they would no longer feel they could just beat us down. Whites would have to take some casualties. Once that dynamic was introduced whites were never the same.  Whites have an especially strong reaction to fear. It freezes them  Whites hate Malcolm for bringing this mentality and bringing an end to passive resistance.
> ...


I know youre not telling the truth so stop trying to convince me.


----------



## westwall (Aug 10, 2018)

IM2 said:


> westwall said:
> 
> 
> > MarcATL said:
> ...







Yeah, I know.  I'm one of those who listened to him in person.  It was 1962 IIRC and it was one of the most powerful speeches I have ever heard, so don't even begin to presume to tell me what I can and can't interpret from what he said you arrogant prick.


----------



## westwall (Aug 10, 2018)

IM2 said:


> The bottom line is that certain whites have never liked anyone not white who spoke out forcefully against white supremacy. In fact they don't like whites who do it.







Gee, sounds a whole bunch like you.


----------



## fncceo (Aug 10, 2018)

MarcATL said:


> hadit said:
> 
> 
> > Most white people, far from hating Malcolm X, would more likely say, Malcolm who? *Aside from him proclaiming Obama to be the Messiah,* most don't really care who he is.
> ...



Reminds me a personal anecdote.  In 1991, I was in a pub in Seoul South Korea having a lovely conversation with an African American flight attendant from United.  Ultimately, I felt we were doing well and the conversation turned to Malcolm X.  The girl, said...

_"Malcolm X was all about violence until he traveled to India to meet with Gandhi."_

At that point, my desire to chat the girl up was overcome by my desire to put the record straight, so I informed her that Malcolm X was 23-years-old and in prison when Gandhi was assassinated.  They never met.

She wouldn't talk to me after that.  Damn it!  Never mix politics and flirtation.


----------



## IM2 (Aug 10, 2018)

westwall said:


> IM2 said:
> 
> 
> > westwall said:
> ...



I can, did and will. You are telling me, a black mam who was alive during the time and heard X speak, that blacks don't understand him coming from your white mans point of view. That's arrogance pal. So yes, I can say what I did.


----------



## IM2 (Aug 10, 2018)

westwall said:


> IM2 said:
> 
> 
> > The bottom line is that certain whites have never liked anyone not white who spoke out forcefully against white supremacy. In fact they don't like whites who do it.
> ...



Yeah, I know, sure.


----------



## Asclepias (Aug 10, 2018)

fncceo said:


> MarcATL said:
> 
> 
> > hadit said:
> ...


Sounds like she didnt know that Gandhi was a racist as well.


----------



## westwall (Aug 10, 2018)

IM2 said:


> westwall said:
> 
> 
> > IM2 said:
> ...







No, I am saying that I, a white man who listened to him speak in Los Angeles, has every bit as much "right" to speak about him as you do.


----------



## fncceo (Aug 10, 2018)

Asclepias said:


> fncceo said:
> 
> 
> > MarcATL said:
> ...



Most of those to whom we look up to for wisdom and guidance are flawed in some way or another.  It's part of the human condition.

I hope most people will take the good and dismiss the bad as a was of salvaging what we can from human failures.


----------



## Harry Dresden (Aug 10, 2018)

We won't organize any black man to be a Democrat or a Republican because both of them have sold us out. Both of them have sold us out; both parties have sold us out. Both parties are racist, and the Democratic Party is more racist than the Republican Party.

Malcolm X


----------



## Asclepias (Aug 10, 2018)

fncceo said:


> Asclepias said:
> 
> 
> > fncceo said:
> ...


Thats a good way of looking at it but I draw the line when someone professes a hatred of my race. He was equally racist towards his fellow darker Indians as well.


----------



## toobfreak (Aug 10, 2018)

MarcATL said:


> toobfreak said:
> 
> 
> > So, in a nutshell, you sum up all the very reasons you deny why cops single you out and people shun you.  Thanks for at least admitting as much.  BTW, *wasn't Malcolm X eventually shot and killed for his constant spewing of race hatred?*
> ...



a man who indicted white America in the harshest terms
he went to prison for larceny and breaking and entering
he later wrote, _Little_ was the name that "the white slavemaster ... had imposed upon [his] paternal forebears"
promoted black supremacy, advocated the separation of black and white Americans, and rejected the civil rights movement for its emphasis on integration
until he finally came to his senses and disavowed the nation of Islam and other tools of racism and racial hatred.  Too late for him.  He eventually got the right idea that people are more alike for what they share in common, rather than the pinheaded notions like fools like Aciapias who live in polarity seeking to divide himself from others for any superficiality he can find different.


----------



## Natural Citizen (Aug 10, 2018)

Well, he was right when he said that ''Nobody can give you freedom. Nobody can give you equality or justice or anything. If you’re a man, you take it.” That's the true libertarian perspective.That, to me, says that he knew who the real enemy of Individual liberty was/is.

Of course, I would have opposed the Civil Rights Act of 1964, had I been a congressman back then. I wouldn't have opposed getting rid of the Jim Crowe laws, but I would have opposed it for the property rights aspect of it. If people wanted to put signs on their doors, fine, it's their right, or it was, but in time they'd have been put out of business anyway.


----------



## fncceo (Aug 10, 2018)

Asclepias said:


> fncceo said:
> 
> 
> > Asclepias said:
> ...



The views of Gandhi towards Black people never really changed over time.  As a young lawyer in South Africa fighting for recognition of Indian rights, he threw black South Africans under the proverbial bus.  Forty-year-later, he advised Indians in South Africa not to make common-cause with Blacks fighting for freedom in that country.

Despite his despicable attitude towards other peoples' suffering, it didn't stop Doctor King from adopting Gandhi's strategies and philosophies in the fight for Black equality in America.

Even a terrible person can have a good idea that can be salvaged.  I'll bet Hitler had a recipe for three-bean-salad that was to die for.


----------



## buttercup (Aug 10, 2018)

MarcATL said:


> buttercup said:
> 
> 
> > I don't hate him, I simply disagree with his approach... at least what I know about it.  I can't stand racism, *but you do not fight hate with more hate.*  That just creates more animosity, division, etc.  I agree with what MLK said… You have to fight hate with love. That is the biblical (true) way, and the only way that actually works.
> ...


 For one thing, he uses language that racists or collectivists use, instead of viewing people as individuals, viewing them solely as members of a group.  "White men this"  "white men that".     Also,  in most of the quotes I have seen of his, I can tangibly feel his bitterness, anger, and "us against them" attitude in regard to whites. Even if it is not explicitly stated in his words.  If that was in reverse, you would call it racism, or at the very least bigotry.


----------



## fncceo (Aug 10, 2018)

toobfreak said:


> he later wrote, _Little_ was the name that "the white slavemaster ... had imposed upon [his] paternal forebears"



That is true.  It wasn't a name his family chose for themselves.

He also said, 

_"I believe in the brotherhood of man, all men, but I don't believe in brotherhood with anybody who doesn't want brotherhood with me. I believe in treating people right, but I'm not going to waste my time trying to treat somebody right who doesn't know how to return the treatment."_

I can't think of a more libertarian sentiment than that.  It could have been penned by Ms. Rand herself.


----------



## Natural Citizen (Aug 10, 2018)

fncceo said:


> I can't think of a more libertarian sentiment than that.  It could have been penned by Ms. Rand herself.



She contributed tremendously, but she didn't really like libertarians.


----------



## fncceo (Aug 10, 2018)

buttercup said:


> MarcATL said:
> 
> 
> > buttercup said:
> ...





Natural Citizen said:


> fncceo said:
> 
> 
> > I can't think of a more libertarian sentiment than that.  It could have been penned by Ms. Rand herself.
> ...



She didn't like Libertarians ... the political party.

Because, ultimately, Objectivism and party politics are incompatible.


----------



## toobfreak (Aug 10, 2018)

fncceo said:


> toobfreak said:
> 
> 
> > he later wrote, _Little_ was the name that "the white slavemaster ... had imposed upon [his] paternal forebears"
> ...




*Its a great thought* on the surface of it all, just don't examine it too closely, now if only more followers of Malcolm and MLK Jr. actually believed and practiced it too.  Or maybe they do. When you believe no one but other blacks want brotherhood with you, when you believe no one but other blacks treat you right, then its real easy to say you believe in brotherhood of all men, that you believe in treating people right, all the while rationalizing alienation and hatred of millions and the mistreatment and contempt of many.  You either believe in true brotherhood and fairness to all or you don't.  Adding conditions is just a bullshit excuse.


----------



## Erinwltr (Aug 10, 2018)

MarcATL said:


> What is it that he did that brings out the hatred of white people so?
> 
> He didn't kill anyone, he didn't steal from anyone, he didn't commit any crimes, in his life that he's known for as a Minister and thought-leader of his time.
> 
> ...




"What is it that he did that brought out the best of white people so?"  Edit.


----------



## fncceo (Aug 10, 2018)

toobfreak said:


> fncceo said:
> 
> 
> > toobfreak said:
> ...



Like Howard Roarke, I don't let what others think about me affect what I think about myself or others.  I will respect someone until they give me a reason to not.  I will be friends with a someone if it is to the mutual advantage of _both _of us.  

Brotherhood can be a starting point for every human relationship.  But, how that relationship evolves is clearly up to the individuals involved.  Hating or loving anyone because of their identity is just lazy.  It requires not intellect or thought.


----------



## Natural Citizen (Aug 10, 2018)

MarcATL said:


> I think you nailed it.



I wouldn't agree that a person has an especially strong reaction to fear because they're white.

That's a foolish assumption. It's reckless.


----------



## Natural Citizen (Aug 10, 2018)

fncceo said:


> She didn't like Libertarians ... the political party.
> 
> Because, ultimately, Objectivism and party politics are incompatible.



The irony of Atlas was all of the reviewers tore her up. She sold millions of them just off word of mouth alone.

I agree about the party.


----------



## fncceo (Aug 10, 2018)

Natural Citizen said:


> fncceo said:
> 
> 
> > She didn't like Libertarians ... the political party.
> ...



While I agree with the philosophies of Ms Rand.  I'm going to be brutally honest and say she was a *terrible *writer.  She's long-winded and repetitive.  Galt's speech in 'Atlas Shrugged' is 60-pages long and could be summed up in a paragraph.  He story lines lack any suspense.  Her characters are one-dimensional.  She writes sex-scenes that are borderline felonious.

Ms. Rand could have made a much bigger impact in this world if she had allowed herself to be ghost-written.


----------



## Natural Citizen (Aug 10, 2018)

westwall said:


> Yeah, I know.  I'm one of those who listened to him in person.  It was 1962 IIRC and it was one of the most powerful speeches I have ever heard, so don't even begin to presume to tell me what I can and can't interpret from what he said you arrogant prick.



Dang. Old timer, huh. Resectfully speaking. 

We don't really hear too many first hand accounts these days.


----------



## westwall (Aug 10, 2018)

Natural Citizen said:


> westwall said:
> 
> 
> > Yeah, I know.  I'm one of those who listened to him in person.  It was 1962 IIRC and it was one of the most powerful speeches I have ever heard, so don't even begin to presume to tell me what I can and can't interpret from what he said you arrogant prick.
> ...







Yup.  Old enough to know better now.


----------



## IM2 (Aug 10, 2018)

westwall said:


> IM2 said:
> 
> 
> > westwall said:
> ...



What I said was:

 "*Please stop thinking you can tell us what we know. "*

Not that you had no right to speak about him. Learn how to read.


----------



## Dogmaphobe (Aug 10, 2018)

MarcATL said:


> [You're gonna have to provide some examples of this hate you say was coming from Brother Minister Malcolm X.
> 
> This OP was years coming, you're gonna have to back that stuff up.




Brother?   I didn't realize the two of you were related.

 I have read his interview with playboy from the early sixties.  It is pure ethnic hatred which is probably what attracts you to him.


----------



## IM2 (Aug 11, 2018)

toobfreak said:


> MarcATL said:
> 
> 
> > toobfreak said:
> ...



He rightfully indicted white America. He was right that Little was the name of a slave master that owned his family members. He promoted equality. He never did reject black nationalism. He formed an organization called the Organization of Afro American Unity to promote his goals of black control of their communities.


----------



## IM2 (Aug 11, 2018)

Dogmaphobe said:


> MarcATL said:
> 
> 
> > [You're gonna have to provide some examples of this hate you say was coming from Brother Minister Malcolm X.
> ...



You just can't be this stupid.


----------



## IM2 (Aug 11, 2018)

buttercup said:


> MarcATL said:
> 
> 
> > buttercup said:
> ...



Just how dumb are you guys?


----------



## IM2 (Aug 11, 2018)

QUOTE="toobfreak, post: 20554326, member: 63059"]





fncceo said:


> toobfreak said:
> 
> 
> > he later wrote, _Little_ was the name that "the white slavemaster ... had imposed upon [his] paternal forebears"
> ...




*Its a great thought* on the surface of it all, just don't examine it too closely, now if only more followers of Malcolm and MLK Jr. actually believed and practiced it too.  Or maybe they do. When you believe no one but other blacks want brotherhood with you, when you believe no one but other blacks treat you right, then its real easy to say you believe in brotherhood of all men, that you believe in treating people right, all the while rationalizing alienation and hatred of millions and the mistreatment and contempt of many.  You either believe in true brotherhood and fairness to all or you don't.  Adding conditions is just a bullshit excuse.[/QUOTE]

This is funny.


----------



## Nosmo King (Aug 11, 2018)

Darkwind said:


> MarcATL said:
> 
> 
> > What is it that he did that brings out the hatred of white people so?
> ...


Because in all things beneficial to all Americans, Conservatives provide the resistance.  The problem with being behind the curve of history and facts.


----------



## RoshawnMarkwees (Aug 11, 2018)

Correll said:


> I "hate him" to the extent that I hate him, because just about everyone I have ever spoken to, that reveres him, is an ignorant, black supremacist asshole.
> 
> 
> It gives me a bad impression of him.


Bingo!
Given his circumstances, it’s difficult to hate him regardless of his methods. He actually was and endured what Spike Lee and current NFL players, etc., pretend to be. They give him a bad name.


----------



## Picaro (Aug 11, 2018)

impuretrash said:


> Sorry to break it to you, Marc...but most whites don't know anything about MalcomX and don't care...



The vast majority of stupid black people like Asslips and Marc wouldn't like him, either, it they had bothered to read his disgust with their little black sub-culture; dope head rapper crap and rejection of education and self-respect was a big no-no for him, and his crew would have run the likes of an Asslips and a Marc off the streets and out of town.

No place for low life ghetto rats and assorted Pimp Daddy vermin in Malcolm X's visions for Black America.

In the Culture War', he made Barry Goldwater look like Gore Vidal or Cheech and Chong.


----------



## IM2 (Aug 11, 2018)

fncceo said:


> Natural Citizen said:
> 
> 
> > fncceo said:
> ...



She was a fiction writer. Her philosophy was fiction meaning it was not real.


----------



## IM2 (Aug 11, 2018)

Picaro said:


> impuretrash said:
> 
> 
> > Sorry to break it to you, Marc...but most whites don't know anything about MalcomX and don't care...
> ...





You know nothing about Malcolm X. This what I'm talking abut. Whites who make up this fake white conservative  X that did not ever exist. He's have a few choice words to say to whites like you about this fake subculture you've made up  and you wouldn't like them.


----------



## Picaro (Aug 11, 2018)

IM2 said:


> Picaro said:
> 
> 
> > impuretrash said:
> ...



No room in Malcolm X's America for the likes of you little fake 'radical' vermin, either. You dope slinging scum and kiddy rapers wouldn't be around, either.


----------



## fncceo (Aug 11, 2018)

IM2 said:


> fncceo said:
> 
> 
> > Natural Citizen said:
> ...



While she is famous for her fiction.  She has an impressive list of non-fiction books as well.  Her fiction titles were written as parables for her philosophy.  You understand what a parable is, right?


----------



## IM2 (Aug 11, 2018)

Picaro said:


> IM2 said:
> 
> 
> > Picaro said:
> ...





Malcolm X would be blasting your alt- right racist ass.


----------



## IM2 (Aug 11, 2018)

fncceo said:


> IM2 said:
> 
> 
> > fncceo said:
> ...



 I know what a parable is and Ayn Rand didn't write any.


----------



## Uncensored2008 (Aug 11, 2018)

MarcATL said:


> What is it that he did that brings out the hatred of white people so?
> 
> He didn't kill anyone, he didn't steal from anyone, he didn't commit any crimes, in his life that he's known for as a Minister and thought-leader of his time.
> 
> ...




Malcolm X was a racist pile of shit, much like you. A hate filled scumbag who sought division.

But Malcolm ended up going on a Hajj to kiss the idol. When he was over in Mecca waiting to kiss the Idol that Muslims worship, he learned that Islam doesn't care about race, one serves the Idol or one doesn't, color is irrelevant.

So he came back to America and shared this.

So Louis Farrakhan murdered him.


----------



## buttercup (Aug 11, 2018)

IM2 said:


> buttercup said:
> 
> 
> > MarcATL said:
> ...


   As usual, your hateful, hostile response just proves my point that your leader's approach does not work. You will never end hate and racism by demonstrating more of the same. For your sake, hopefully someday you will realize that.


----------



## Picaro (Aug 11, 2018)

IM2 said:


> Picaro said:
> 
> 
> > IM2 said:
> ...



He would be having me over for dinner and drinks at least once a week, and we would amuse ourselves by laughing at at your ilk and your ridiculously juvenile fashion sense, and how pathetic you clowns look when you're trying to look 'scary n stuff'.


----------



## fncceo (Aug 11, 2018)

IM2 said:


> fncceo said:
> 
> 
> > IM2 said:
> ...



If that's what you believe.  I won't try to dissuade you.


----------



## fncceo (Aug 11, 2018)

Picaro said:


> IM2 said:
> 
> 
> > Picaro said:
> ...


----------



## Picaro (Aug 11, 2018)

fncceo said:


> IM2 said:
> 
> 
> > fncceo said:
> ...




these morons only read the stupid stuff without reading all he wrote and said; they only like the half of the story that appeals to their dumbassery and racism.


----------



## fncceo (Aug 11, 2018)

Picaro said:


> fncceo said:
> 
> 
> > IM2 said:
> ...



Ayn Rand is a woman.


----------



## Picaro (Aug 11, 2018)

fncceo said:


> Picaro said:
> 
> 
> > fncceo said:
> ...



I was referring to Malcolm X. Should have been clearer, I guess.


----------



## Correll (Aug 11, 2018)

MarcATL said:


> Correll said:
> 
> 
> > I "hate him" to the extent that I hate him, because just about everyone I have ever spoken to, that reveres him, is an ignorant, black supremacist asshole.
> ...




1. Don't recall. It was a long time ago, and I found his words to be absurd.

2. It is a little irrational, I admit. It is completely possible that his fans today, are misusing him and that the aspects of them that I hate, have little or even nothing to do with the real him. 

But that is the only way his former existence has impacted my life, and it is very negative.


----------



## CrusaderFrank (Aug 11, 2018)

MarcATL said:


> What is it that he did that brings out the hatred of white people so?
> 
> He didn't kill anyone, he didn't steal from anyone, he didn't commit any crimes, in his life that he's known for as a Minister and thought-leader of his time.
> 
> ...



I quote Malcolm X all the time here, especially when he calls blacks "political chumps and a traitor to their race" for supporting the democrat Party


----------



## hjmick (Aug 11, 2018)

fncceo said:


> I'll bet Hitler had a recipe for three-bean-salad that was to die for.




Maybe, but nobody really likes three bean salads...


----------



## iamwhatiseem (Aug 11, 2018)

MarcATL said:


> What is it that he did that brings out the hatred of white people so?
> 
> He didn't kill anyone, he didn't steal from anyone, he didn't commit any crimes, in his life that he's known for as a Minister and thought-leader of his time.
> 
> ...



The life and times of MarcATL:

1) Wake up
2) Ponder and meditate on the question "how can I come up with a new way today to insinuate white people are racist"?
3) Settle on one, and post it on USMB
4) Continue wit hthe rest of the day
5) Go to bed.


----------



## Picaro (Aug 11, 2018)

CrusaderFrank said:


> MarcATL said:
> 
> 
> > What is it that he did that brings out the hatred of white people so?
> ...



lol indeed; Asslips and IM2 here are the first clowns he would run out of his neighborhood, and with enough force and violence they wouldn't ever in a million years dream of going within a hundred miles of it again. He knew all about thugs, dope dealers, rapists, and stupid trash scum and how they dragged down black neighborhoods.


----------



## Darkwind (Aug 11, 2018)

Nosmo King said:


> Darkwind said:
> 
> 
> > MarcATL said:
> ...


You see, that is why I hate progressives.  This is a lie of bias.

In fact, Conservative ideology is wholly beneficial to America.  You just don't agree with it.


----------



## katsteve2012 (Aug 11, 2018)

MarcATL said:


> hjmick said:
> 
> 
> > *I'd be willing to bet, and I'm not a betting man, that most of the white Americans who profess hatred for Malcolm X don't really know why they hate him.*
> ...



I believe that he was more feared than hated. In an era when blacks were legally assigned to second class citizenship, and expected to passive and defer to even the lowest white man, he advocated self defense and self reliance.

And the fact that he was a well known spokesperson for the Nation of Islam is what struck fear in the hearts of some. 

That cross dressing queer, J Edgar Hoover identified him as one of the most dangerous people in America, but likely had  secretly fantasizes about him. He wiretapped him just as he did MLK

As far as those that you speak of in this forum who may currently express hatred for him, I would dismiss them as ignorant and misinformed individuals.

.

The year before his murder, Malcolm X was under electronic surveillance by the FBI


----------



## miketx (Aug 11, 2018)

MarcATL said:


> What is it that he did that brings out the hatred of white people so?
> 
> He didn't kill anyone, he didn't steal from anyone, he didn't commit any crimes, in his life that he's known for as a Minister and thought-leader of his time.
> 
> ...


More bullshit from the racists. I don't hate him. The blacks that killed him did.


----------



## Nosmo King (Aug 11, 2018)

Darkwind said:


> Nosmo King said:
> 
> 
> > Darkwind said:
> ...


When and where have Conservatives been in the vanguard of Civil Rights?  When have Conservatives championed extending the same rights Americans enjoy to women, workers, LFBTQ?  When and where have Conservatives stepped up to protect the environment, workplace health and safety?

Conservatives provide the resistance to policies beneficial to ordinary America's.  The Conservatives believe the rights of the rich to horde their wealth must be protected while everyone else (the vast majority) must struggle on to make ends meet.


----------



## rightwinger (Aug 11, 2018)

White Conservatives hated Malcolm X
They also hated MLK
Add Jesse Jackson
Also Barack Obama

They hate any black leader


----------



## MizMolly (Aug 11, 2018)

IM2 said:


> rightwinger said:
> 
> 
> > IM2 said:
> ...


Malcolm X killer freed after 44 years - CNN.com
This man admitted his part in it. Why are you so set on blaming someone else?


----------



## hadit (Aug 11, 2018)

rightwinger said:


> White Conservatives hated Malcolm X
> They also hated MLK
> Add Jesse Jackson
> Also Barack Obama
> ...



That's a really stupid thing to say. Only really stupid people would say that.


----------



## impuretrash (Aug 12, 2018)

MarcATL said:


> impuretrash said:
> 
> 
> > Sorry to break it to you, Marc...but most whites don't know anything about MalcomX and don't care...
> ...



This site is not representative of the real world.


----------



## impuretrash (Aug 12, 2018)

IM2 said:


> impuretrash said:
> 
> 
> > Sorry to break it to you, Marc...but most whites don't know anything about MalcomX and don't care...
> ...



Nope.


----------



## Yarddog (Aug 12, 2018)

IM2 said:


> impuretrash said:
> 
> 
> > Sorry to break it to you, Marc...but most whites don't know anything about MalcomX and don't care...
> ...




You think these people hate malcolm X?


----------



## Yarddog (Aug 12, 2018)

MarcATL said:


> What is it that he did that brings out the hatred of white people so?
> 
> He didn't kill anyone, he didn't steal from anyone, he didn't commit any crimes, in his life that he's known for as a Minister and thought-leader of his time.
> 
> ...




Well, they probably didnt understand his message and were afraid of him. I think that might be self evident. I'm thinking its not so much anymore, though I could be biased by my observations living in California my whole life.   I've never known anyone who proclaimed a hatred for MalcomX or King.


----------



## IM2 (Aug 12, 2018)

Yarddog said:


> IM2 said:
> 
> 
> > impuretrash said:
> ...



Don't really care.


----------



## IM2 (Aug 12, 2018)

Yarddog said:


> MarcATL said:
> 
> 
> > What is it that he did that brings out the hatred of white people so?
> ...



Sure. Yeah. Right.


----------



## IM2 (Aug 12, 2018)

Picaro said:


> CrusaderFrank said:
> 
> 
> > MarcATL said:
> ...



I doubt that. Just like you do with king you have made up a Malcolm that did not exist


----------



## Lysistrata (Aug 12, 2018)

hadit said:


> Most white people, far from hating Malcolm X, would more likely say, Malcolm who? Aside from him proclaiming Obama to be the Messiah, most don't really care who he is.



Obama was born in 1961 and Malcom X was assassinated in 1965, so how could he have claimed that an unknown, perhaps four-year-old kid was "the Messiah"? In fact, I don't know anyone who ever proclaimed President Obama to be "the Messiah."


----------



## IM2 (Aug 12, 2018)

CrusaderFrank said:


> MarcATL said:
> 
> 
> > What is it that he did that brings out the hatred of white people so?
> ...



You misquote Malcolm and never mention that X opposed both parties. But since you are trying to predict something X would have supported Obama and voted democrat.


----------



## IM2 (Aug 12, 2018)

Lysistrata said:


> hadit said:
> 
> 
> > Most white people, far from hating Malcolm X, would more likely say, Malcolm who? Aside from him proclaiming Obama to be the Messiah, most don't really care who he is.
> ...



Only Rush Limbaugh and the other racists in right wing media did that.


----------



## Lysistrata (Aug 12, 2018)

While I am uneasy with his treatment of women, which was and is due to the problems that so many men of various faiths have with women, I do know that people are afraid of any strong, articulate, and decisive leader who arises from any group that they oppose. Malcolm X fit that description. It's the same cowardice that still is exhibited today when trump refers to Sen. Elizabeth Warren as "Pocahantas." She is a woman (gasp!), she is strong, she is articulate, she is well-educated and knowledgeable, and she opposes his policies. This scenario gets played out over and over. It is an indication of weak-mindedness.


----------



## IM2 (Aug 12, 2018)

iamwhatiseem said:


> MarcATL said:
> 
> 
> > What is it that he did that brings out the hatred of white people so?
> ...



This is the race and racism section. I don't see you bitching when whites spend all day denigrating blacks. You either participate with them or keep your mouth shut. Whites are a race and they will be discussed in the race and racism section.


----------



## Muhammed (Aug 12, 2018)

MarcATL said:


> What is it that he did that brings out the hatred of white people so?
> 
> He didn't kill anyone, he didn't steal from anyone, he didn't commit any crimes, in his life that he's known for as a Minister and thought-leader of his time.
> 
> ...


Little was a piece of shit racist scumbag. Little was a criminal who joined the Nation of Islam while he was in prison.


----------



## CrusaderFrank (Aug 12, 2018)

IM2 said:


> CrusaderFrank said:
> 
> 
> > MarcATL said:
> ...



No. I quote him accurately. He said blacks were political chumps and traitors to their race" for supporting the democrat Party


----------



## rightwinger (Aug 12, 2018)

Harry Dresden said:


> We won't organize any black man to be a Democrat or a Republican because both of them have sold us out. Both of them have sold us out; both parties have sold us out. Both parties are racist, and the Democratic Party is more racist than the Republican Party.
> 
> Malcolm X



How true
It is amazing when you point out how far Republicans have sold out their values


----------



## Yarddog (Aug 12, 2018)

IM2 said:


> Yarddog said:
> 
> 
> > MarcATL said:
> ...




Its amazing the common conception that all white people as so invested in hate.


----------



## hadit (Aug 12, 2018)

Lysistrata said:


> hadit said:
> 
> 
> > Most white people, far from hating Malcolm X, would more likely say, Malcolm who? Aside from him proclaiming Obama to be the Messiah, most don't really care who he is.
> ...



I already said that was a brain fart. It wasn't Malcolm who said that, it was Calypso Louie. And yes, he said it.


----------



## Crixus (Aug 12, 2018)

MarcATL said:


> What is it that he did that brings out the hatred of white people so?
> 
> He didn't kill anyone, he didn't steal from anyone, he didn't commit any crimes, in his life that he's known for as a Minister and thought-leader of his time.
> 
> ...





Then why did his brothers kill him? I got no hate for Malcom X and I’m white. I’ll even go so far as to say I agreed on a bunch of shit with him, especially on his call for black men to arm them selves. I only disagree with the “Ballot or the bullet” type stuff, but I toatraly get why he had the attitude.


----------



## Harry Dresden (Aug 12, 2018)

rightwinger said:


> Harry Dresden said:
> 
> 
> > We won't organize any black man to be a Democrat or a Republican because both of them have sold us out. Both of them have sold us out; both parties have sold us out. Both parties are racist, and the Democratic Party is more racist than the Republican Party.
> ...


he seemed to be saying both parties RW....i know you are not allowed to bad mouth Democrats....


----------



## MarcATL (Aug 12, 2018)

Dogmaphobe said:


> MarcATL said:
> 
> 
> > [You're gonna have to provide some examples of this hate you say was coming from Brother Minister Malcolm X.
> ...


What do you call the treatment of blacks in this country at the time? If Brother Minister Malcolm X showed "racial hatred", what do you call that?

Sent from my SM-N950U using Tapatalk


----------



## MarcATL (Aug 12, 2018)

IM2 said:


> buttercup said:
> 
> 
> > MarcATL said:
> ...


Very. 

Sent from my SM-N950U using Tapatalk


----------



## IM2 (Aug 12, 2018)

buttercup said:


> IM2 said:
> 
> 
> > buttercup said:
> ...



STFU nobody is listening to whites trying to tone police.


----------



## IM2 (Aug 12, 2018)

Picaro said:


> IM2 said:
> 
> 
> > Picaro said:
> ...



I seriously doubt that.


----------



## IM2 (Aug 12, 2018)

Picaro said:


> fncceo said:
> 
> 
> > IM2 said:
> ...



That's what you do. I have read Atlas Shrugged and The Fountainhead, and as far as considering her a philosopher, HELL NO!

And I have read ALL of what X said and know that he would not do anything you say. You see, he would understand exactly how things are as they are now and a white dude like you might get spit on. For he understood then how whites were running drugs in the black community and that we are getting arrested while the whites who are responsible for the problem were not. You're another white joke who thinks you can recreate a black leader into what you think he is and how he would  reject us cause you're trying to shut us up due to the fact your punk ass can't take the truth. And if you can't take the truth from us,  Malcolm X would destroy you.


----------



## Dogmaphobe (Aug 12, 2018)

MarcATL said:


> Dogmaphobe said:
> 
> 
> > MarcATL said:
> ...


At the time, there were white people who displayed race hatred against blacks and those who were working against the race hatred.

Malcom x decided to be like the haters instead of those fighting against it.


----------



## Indeependent (Aug 12, 2018)

Who cares about Malcolm X.
Get an education.


----------



## Asclepias (Aug 12, 2018)

Indeependent said:


> Who cares about Malcolm X.
> Get an education.


You do. Thats why you took the time to read the OP and then more time to comment on the thread right?


----------



## Indeependent (Aug 12, 2018)

Asclepias said:


> Indeependent said:
> 
> 
> > Who cares about Malcolm X.
> ...


I’m commenting on the opportunity lost by every generation of Black crybabies.
Get an education.


----------



## IM2 (Aug 12, 2018)

Dogmaphobe said:


> MarcATL said:
> 
> 
> > Dogmaphobe said:
> ...



He fought against it.


----------



## IM2 (Aug 12, 2018)

Indeependent said:


> Asclepias said:
> 
> 
> > Indeependent said:
> ...



I got one. Maybe you need one.


----------



## Dogmaphobe (Aug 12, 2018)

IM2 said:


> Dogmaphobe said:
> 
> 
> > MarcATL said:
> ...


No he didn't 

He became it.


----------



## Indeependent (Aug 12, 2018)

IM2 said:


> Indeependent said:
> 
> 
> > Asclepias said:
> ...


Display it...just once.


----------



## IM2 (Aug 12, 2018)

Dogmaphobe said:


> IM2 said:
> 
> 
> > Dogmaphobe said:
> ...



He fought. And he didn't take no shit. What he became was a warrior and hero.


----------



## IM2 (Aug 12, 2018)

Indeependent said:


> IM2 said:
> 
> 
> > Indeependent said:
> ...



You go get an education and maybe then you'll understand what we are talking about.


----------



## Indeependent (Aug 12, 2018)

IM2 said:


> Indeependent said:
> 
> 
> > IM2 said:
> ...


I get what you’re talking about.
Malcolm was murdered when he accepted Martin Luther King’s suggestion of education to advancement.
You go to too many community meetings.


----------



## buttercup (Aug 12, 2018)

IM2 said:


> STFU nobody is listening to whites trying to tone police.



Gosh, you keep proving my point so perfectly.  And by the way, you assumed that I'm white. Never assume things, you know what they say about people who *ass*ume.


----------



## IM2 (Aug 12, 2018)

buttercup said:


> IM2 said:
> 
> 
> > STFU nobody is listening to whites trying to tone police.
> ...



No the only one proving anything is you. You are ridiculous for ignoring the overt white racism Malcolm X faced to say what you did.


----------



## IM2 (Aug 12, 2018)

QUOTE="Indeependent, post: 20566117, member: 46133"]





IM2 said:


> Indeependent said:
> 
> 
> > IM2 said:
> ...


I get what you’re talking about.
Malcolm was murdered when he accepted Martin Luther King’s suggestion of education to advancement.
You go to too many community meetings.[/QUOTE]

I understand that facing the truth is hard for whites.


----------



## MaryL (Aug 12, 2018)

hjmick said:


> MarcATL said:
> 
> 
> > What is it that he did that brings out the hatred of white people so?
> ...


Ask a silly question. This  guy hated whites. What do you expect? For most of his adult life, he was quite outspoken about his animosity towards whites. But he had the epiphany after going to Mecca and yadda yadda. He was shot down by brothers that didn't want to hear his apostasy. That struggle goes on today.


----------



## MarcATL (Aug 12, 2018)

MaryL said:


> hjmick said:
> 
> 
> > MarcATL said:
> ...


What do you have to say about the anti-black environment that Malcolm X was born into Aryan?

Sent from my SM-N950U using Tapatalk


----------



## MaryL (Aug 12, 2018)

MarcATL said:


> MaryL said:
> 
> 
> > hjmick said:
> ...


Aryan? Excuse me?  Would you like to rephrase that? Or apologize for such a remark, shame on you.


----------



## Asclepias (Aug 12, 2018)

Indeependent said:


> IM2 said:
> 
> 
> > Indeependent said:
> ...


You first. I havent seen yours even once.


----------



## Asclepias (Aug 12, 2018)

This is why whites to this day fear Malcolm and his ideology.


----------



## buttercup (Aug 12, 2018)

IM2 said:


> No the only one proving anything is you. You are ridiculous for ignoring the overt white racism Malcolm X faced to say what you did.



I'm not ignoring that, that just isn't what we were talking about earlier.  But since you brought that up, let me ask you a question. What do you think is the best way to combat racism and hatred?


----------



## MaryL (Aug 12, 2018)

MarcATL : Really? You sink to this level, almost to the point of race baiting. And you expect a serious debate here? Perhaps we got off on the wrong foot here. My name is Mary, and I am a human being like yourself. 100% Human, not a Russian troll.  And I despise sidewise insults.


----------



## IM2 (Aug 12, 2018)

buttercup said:


> IM2 said:
> 
> 
> > No the only one proving anything is you. You are ridiculous for ignoring the overt white racism Malcolm X faced to say what you did.
> ...



That is what we were talking about since we are talking about Malcolm X.  And her you are doing one of the 29 dumb things whites do when talking about racism.

*18. Black people are not obligated to answer the “Well, what do we do about it?” question.*


----------



## Asclepias (Aug 12, 2018)

buttercup said:


> IM2 said:
> 
> 
> > No the only one proving anything is you. You are ridiculous for ignoring the overt white racism Malcolm X faced to say what you did.
> ...


Tell white people to figure out why they support racism and what they should do to get rid of it.


----------



## buttercup (Aug 12, 2018)

IM2 said:


> buttercup said:
> 
> 
> > IM2 said:
> ...


You're not getting what I'm saying. That may have been what you've been talking about, but if you go back and follow the discussion I was having with the guy who started this thread, we weren't talking about that.

As for the second thing you said… Of course you're not obligated to answer anything, but what is wrong with having a discussion?  Why do you not want to answer that question? I'm genuinely curious to hear your ideas on that.


----------



## Indeependent (Aug 12, 2018)

IM2 said:


> QUOTE="Indeependent, post: 20566117, member: 46133"]
> 
> 
> 
> ...



I understand that facing the truth is hard for whites.[/QUOTE]
Not at all.
That’s why we’re still running things.
And you still have food to eat.
Because we don’t burn things down.


----------



## Indeependent (Aug 12, 2018)

Asclepias said:


> Indeependent said:
> 
> 
> > IM2 said:
> ...


Oo!  IM2 thinks you’re a winner.
Practically everyone else knows you’re an asshole.
You might start by actually basing your posts on history.


----------



## Asclepias (Aug 12, 2018)

Indeependent said:


> Asclepias said:
> 
> 
> > Indeependent said:
> ...


You place a lot of importance on what other people think of you. You should really see someone about your insecurity complex.


----------



## IM2 (Aug 12, 2018)

Indeependent said:


> Asclepias said:
> 
> 
> > Indeependent said:
> ...



He does. And I give him the victory sign every time he kicks your dumb ass in response to your stupidity.


----------



## MarcATL (Aug 12, 2018)

Asclepias said:


> This is why whites to this day fear Malcolm and his ideology.


Do you see why I use Brother Minister Malcolm X as my avatar and I never change it?


----------



## Toro (Aug 12, 2018)

I liked his son, Malcolm XI, better.  

He made me a sandwich at Subway, and put extra cheese on my Italian.  What a nice guy.


----------



## Toro (Aug 12, 2018)

MarcATL said:


> D you see why I use Brother Minister Malcolm X as my avatar and I never change it?



I thought your avatar was some guy making a sly Chinese slanty-eyes face.


----------



## MarcATL (Aug 12, 2018)

MaryL said:


> MarcATL : Really? You sink to this level, almost to the point of race baiting. And you expect a serious debate here? Perhaps we got off on the wrong foot here. My name is Mary, and I am a human being like yourself. 100% Human, not a Russian troll.  And I despise sidewise insults.


Define "race baiting." I'm not familiar w/that term.

I don't appreciate your anti-black posts.

I respond to posters as they respond to me.


----------



## Votto (Aug 12, 2018)

MarcATL said:


> What is it that he did that brings out the hatred of white people so?
> 
> He didn't kill anyone, he didn't steal from anyone, he didn't commit any crimes, in his life that he's known for as a Minister and thought-leader of his time.
> 
> ...



A better question would be, why did Black kill him?


----------



## Asclepias (Aug 12, 2018)

MarcATL said:


> Asclepias said:
> 
> 
> > This is why whites to this day fear Malcolm and his ideology.
> ...


I was mad at you for a while when I first joined.  I wanted to use it.


----------



## Asclepias (Aug 12, 2018)

Votto said:


> MarcATL said:
> 
> 
> > What is it that he did that brings out the hatred of white people so?
> ...


For the same reasons most traitors do what they do. May as well ask why Benedict Arnold worked for the British.


----------



## Asclepias (Aug 12, 2018)

IM2 said:


> Indeependent said:
> 
> 
> > IM2 said:
> ...



I know the truth is hard for whites. You gave yourselves a 188 year head start and did not let anyone else have the same chances. Then you act like you've done something. And you whites burn things down. We blacks can testify to that.[/QUOTE]
More like a 300 year headstart. We didnt get civil rights until the 60's and thats being generous.


----------



## IM2 (Aug 12, 2018)

Indeependent said:


> IM2 said:
> 
> 
> > QUOTE="Indeependent, post: 20566117, member: 46133"]
> ...



I know the truth is hard for whites. You gave yourselves a 188 year head start and did not let anyone else have the same chances. Then you act like you've done something. And you whites burn things down. We blacks can testify to that.


----------



## IM2 (Aug 12, 2018)

Votto said:


> MarcATL said:
> 
> 
> > What is it that he did that brings out the hatred of white people so?
> ...



Why did whites kill JFK?


----------



## IM2 (Aug 12, 2018)

Asclepias said:


> IM2 said:
> 
> 
> > Indeependent said:
> ...


More like a 300 year headstart. We didnt get civil rights until the 60's and thats being generous.[/QUOTE]

I'm being merciful, I'm starting at 1776 instead of 1641. And I stop at 1965 which is more than generous considering they really have never stopped.


----------



## IM2 (Aug 12, 2018)

That fool independent is really a stupid fuck. If I had a 99 yard lead against Usain Bolt in the hundred yard dash and won the race, I'd look stupid for bragging about it like I'm the fastest.


----------



## Natural Citizen (Aug 12, 2018)

MarcATL said:


> Do you see why I use Brother Minister Malcolm X as my avatar and I never change it?



Malcolm X spoke quite a bit of wisdom. If you’re not ready to die for it, put the word freedom out of your vocabulary rings a bell. I tend to agree with the sentiment.

Many of his followers misrepresent his cause, however.  I don't think all who speak in his name understand what it is that they should be arguing against.

I'm generally speaking, of course. Many do. But many do not.

I've worked quite a few political campaigns in my adult life. Big ones. And on many citizen initiatives for lots of different causes. Raised money, set political records for single day money raised in some cases, helped get people into local and higher office positions, three Congressmen so far, and a Senator, knock on wood, web site development to support the activism and just a whole host of things through the years. And on both sides of the theoretical political aisle. But when I see some of the hatred and mean spirited dialogue spilled over on threads like these by people who speak in the name of Malcolm or MLK or anyone else, I think to myself that these are people who cannot be trusted to represent important causes. These are people who cannot be trusted to speak for a movement. People who canot be trusted wit hresponsibility. Heck, I wouldn't trust a lot of those people to hold up signs on overpasses. People like that can't be trusted to lead at all. They're destructive to their own cause, truth be told.

I agree that it's an important discussion. But it has to be had by better representatives of the cause. The cause has to also be understood for what it actually is and should be in the greater scheme of things, not just in black and white language. The simple answer is Individual liberty. That's what we should all be defending.


----------



## buttercup (Aug 12, 2018)

I was just doing some reading on Malcolm X, and it appears that toward the very end of his life, he had a change of mind and heart… Which is good.  As I said earlier on the thread, I have nothing against the man, I just disagree with his approach. But evidently he himself realized he had the wrong approach.  His involvement with the Nation of Islam definitely  put him on the wrong path...so good thing he had the wisdom to leave them.

Now that I know more about his childhood and life experiences, it's understandable that he had the mindset and views he did.  I know that most here will disagree with this, and I'm sure a few will mock me for saying it… but as I was reading about him, I was thinking to myself… he definitely needed Jesus. It's sad that he was killed, because apparently his views were slowly but continually evolving (in the right direction)... so who knows what could have happened if he wasn't killed.


----------



## IM2 (Aug 13, 2018)

Natural Citizen said:


> MarcATL said:
> 
> 
> > Do you see why I use Brother Minister Malcolm X as my avatar and I never change it?
> ...



I don't really think you understand how the movement operated. Millions of blacks participated in this situation and  they all were not talking in the manner you guys seem to think was universal to the movement. For  example you had local leaders who operated in the movement not names X or King. The negotiations that went down to change things were not nice, nor was  the language used spoke to please whites in the manner you want done. You are dramatically incorrect with your opinion of things. I saw how the movement worked, so did the blacks here. King and X did not speak for everyone. 

*STOKELY CARMICHAEL POWERFUL SPEECH*


----------



## IM2 (Aug 13, 2018)

King and X were not the only ones either.

*Huey P Newton Prelude to Revolution*


----------



## IM2 (Aug 13, 2018)

*Black Liberation Theory: Eldridge Cleaver on American Neo-Colonial Oppression*


----------



## IM2 (Aug 13, 2018)

*Walter Rodney Talks Black Identity*


----------



## IM2 (Aug 13, 2018)

buttercup said:


> I was just doing some reading on Malcolm X, and it appears that toward the very end of his life, he had a change of mind and heart… Which is good.  As I said earlier on the thread, I have nothing against the man, I just disagree with his approach. But evidently he himself realized he had the wrong approach.  His involvement with the Nation of Islam definitely  put him on the wrong path...so good thing he had the wisdom to leave them.
> 
> Now that I know more about his childhood and life experiences, it's understandable that he had the mindset and views he did.  I know that most here will disagree with this, and I'm sure a few will mock me for saying it… but as I was reading about him, I was thinking to myself… he definitely needed Jesus. It's sad that he was killed, because apparently his views were slowly but continually evolving (in the right direction)... so who knows what could have happened if he wasn't killed.



Malcolm X faced extreme hatred for his entire life which you ignore from whites because of his race. That's the entire problem with your assessment.


----------



## theliq (Aug 13, 2018)

Darkwind said:


> MarcATL said:
> 
> 
> > What is it that he did that brings out the hatred of white people so?
> ...


Give me Reason WHY SOULD WE NOT


----------



## Darkwind (Aug 13, 2018)

theliq said:


> Darkwind said:
> 
> 
> > MarcATL said:
> ...


No.


----------



## theliq (Aug 13, 2018)

impuretrash said:


> Sorry to break it to you, Marc...but most whites don't know anything about MalcomX and don't care...


AND therein lies your PROBLEM for all to see,NO wonder Americans are ridiculed worldwide...I DISLIKE YOUR NAME "IMPURETRASH"....NO ONE IS TRASH  GITIT


----------



## theliq (Aug 13, 2018)

Asclepias said:


> Brother Malcolm understood the fear, flight, fight response. He understood that if Blacks posed a threat to whites they would no longer feel they could just beat us down. Whites would have to take some casualties. Once that dynamic was introduced whites were never the same.  Whites have an especially strong reaction to fear. It freezes them  Whites hate Malcolm for bringing this mentality and bringing an end to passive resistance.


I NOTE HALF YOUR AVIE SHOWS AN OUTLINE OF Africa THE OTHER SIDE IS AN OUTLINE OF Australia,what is the meaning...steve


----------



## irosie91 (Aug 13, 2018)

impuretrash said:


> Sorry to break it to you, Marc...but most whites don't know anything about MalcomX and don't care...



Is anyone interested in the fact that Elijah Muhummad hated Malcolm X?


----------



## keepitreal (Aug 13, 2018)

Why is every thread you start,
centered on race, hatred and white america?

There is no way, you do not,
recognize your own hatred and prejudices....
not possible, you are too intelligent


----------



## IM2 (Aug 13, 2018)

irosie91 said:


> impuretrash said:
> 
> 
> > Sorry to break it to you, Marc...but most whites don't know anything about MalcomX and don't care...
> ...



Elijah Muhammad had no problem with X until X discovered he was a pedophile who was impregnating teenage girls. Plus Muhammads agreement with the KKK.


----------



## IM2 (Aug 13, 2018)

keepitreal said:


> Why is every thread you start,
> centered on race, hatred and white america?
> 
> There is no way, you do not,
> ...



Why are you crying about this only when blacks start threads? OBTW this is the race and racism section. That might be why threads are centered on race. Now stop crying and if you see a person starting a thread about  race in the sports section then complain.


----------



## keepitreal (Aug 13, 2018)

IM2 said:


> keepitreal said:
> 
> 
> > Why is every thread you start,
> ...





IM2 said:


> Why are you crying about this only when blacks start threads? OBTW this is the race and racism section. That might be why threads are centered on race. Now stop crying and if you see a person starting a thread about race in the sports section then complain.


If I wanted to hear from an asshole, I'd fart.


----------



## IM2 (Aug 13, 2018)

keepitreal said:


> IM2 said:
> 
> 
> > keepitreal said:
> ...



You listen to yourself all the time.

This is the race and racism section. Whites are a race. Whites will get talked about.

Stop  And


----------



## irosie91 (Aug 13, 2018)

wrong again


IM2 said:


> buttercup said:
> 
> 
> > I was just doing some reading on Malcolm X, and it appears that toward the very end of his life, he had a change of mind and heart… Which is good.  As I said earlier on the thread, I have nothing against the man, I just disagree with his approach. But evidently he himself realized he had the wrong approach.  His involvement with the Nation of Islam definitely  put him on the wrong path...so good thing he had the wisdom to leave them.
> ...



wrong again----the conflict in Malcolm's later life was the hatred against him
by the very same man who murdered him ------ELIJAH MUHUMMAD
 -


----------



## keepitreal (Aug 13, 2018)

IM2 said:


> keepitreal said:
> 
> 
> > IM2 said:
> ...





IM2 said:


> You listen to yourself all the time.


I've had snappier comebacks from a bowl of Rice Krispies.


IM2 said:


> This is the race and racism section. Whites are a race. Whites will get talked about.
> 
> Stop  And


Obviously, you're under the impression,
that acting like a dick will make yours bigger

I'm not crying, you're whining like a little bitch,
over a question I posted to another poster.

I go through the threads on the Active Topics page...
I don't give a fuck what section/category it falls under

Your dick belongs in your pants, not your personality


----------



## IM2 (Aug 13, 2018)

irosie91 said:


> wrong again
> 
> 
> IM2 said:
> ...



I'm not wrong. The problem was the white racism he faced. You can't face that so in typical no class white trash fashion, you ignore the wrongs of whites to try putting things on blacks.


----------



## irosie91 (Aug 13, 2018)

IM2 said:


> irosie91 said:
> 
> 
> > wrong again
> ...



BS-----I read the writing of Malcolm X-----and the Idiot  "SOUL ON ICE" --
by Eldridge Cleaver.      I am far less clueless than are you.      (I even talked to some INSIDERS on the murder of Malcolm X-----BLACK INSIDERS)     I probably had all that stuff read by the time you were born


----------



## IM2 (Aug 13, 2018)

keepitreal said:


> IM2 said:
> 
> 
> > keepitreal said:
> ...



I'm not the one crying. I'm telling you we are in he race and racism section and you are crying. You are whining about someone posting about race in  this section and it's only because he's talking about whites.

Stop  And [/


----------



## IM2 (Aug 13, 2018)

irosie91 said:


> IM2 said:
> 
> 
> > irosie91 said:
> ...



I doubt that. Unless you are 80 years old. Elijah Muhammad did not hate X until he revealed the fact that Muhammad was fucking children along with his agreement with the the KKK. Muhammad appointed him  minister and put him in command. So you are clueless.


----------



## irosie91 (Aug 13, 2018)

IM2 said:


> irosie91 said:
> 
> 
> > IM2 said:
> ...



not news to me,    IMdim      Soon I will be 80  ----if I live that long.   Muhummad was not supporting his  TOO MANY children and too many X wives   -----
aka   FATIMA X.


----------



## MarcATL (Aug 13, 2018)

Asclepias said:


> I was mad at you for a while when I first joined.  I wanted to use it.


That's funny AF, as the youth are prone to say.

Well, I got here first brother.


----------



## keepitreal (Aug 13, 2018)

IM2 said:


> keepitreal said:
> 
> 
> > IM2 said:
> ...





IM2 said:


> I'm not the one crying.


Bitch, please...you are the one crying.


IM2 said:


> I'm telling you we are in he race and racism section and you are crying.


And, I'm telling you, you have me confused with,
someone who gives a fuck


IM2 said:


> You are whining about someone posting about race in this section and it's only because he's talking about whites.


You are whining about a question I asked MarcALT
on a thread I followed from the Active Topics page,
and it's only because you have me confused with,
someone who values your opinion and cares what you think.

Do us both a favor...

The next time you have a problem with me, 
kindly write it on a piece of paper, 
put it in an envelope, fold it up, and put it in your ass.


----------



## MarcATL (Aug 13, 2018)

Votto said:


> A better question would be, why did Black kill him?


For the same reason why did White kill MLK.


----------



## CrusaderFrank (Aug 13, 2018)

MarcATL said:


> Asclepias said:
> 
> 
> > I was mad at you for a while when I first joined.  I wanted to use it.
> ...



Asclepias is as much a brother as Starkey is a Republican


----------



## Indeependent (Aug 13, 2018)

Asclepias said:


> Indeependent said:
> 
> 
> > Asclepias said:
> ...


I see...stressing education is an indication that I’m obsessed with what people think of me.
You really are an idiot.


----------



## Indeependent (Aug 13, 2018)

IM2 said:


> Indeependent said:
> 
> 
> > Asclepias said:
> ...


I understand that stressing education is a no-no amongst the brothers.
Moron.


----------



## CrusaderFrank (Aug 13, 2018)

MarcATL said:


> Votto said:
> 
> 
> > A better question would be, why did Black kill him?
> ...



Same reason: LBJ needed them eliminated.


----------



## deanrd (Aug 13, 2018)

MarcATL said:


> What is it that he did that brings out the hatred of white people so?
> 
> He didn't kill anyone, he didn't steal from anyone, he didn't commit any crimes, in his life that he's known for as a Minister and thought-leader of his time.
> 
> ...


Not all white people.
Remember there are a lot of white people Republicans hate.
In fact they hate gays the most.
Even more than blacks and Muslims or Hispanics.


----------



## MarcATL (Aug 13, 2018)

buttercup said:


> I was just doing some reading on Malcolm X, and it appears that toward the very end of his life, he had a change of mind and heart… Which is good.  As I said earlier on the thread,* I have nothing against the man, I just disagree with his approach*. But evidently he himself realized he had the wrong approach.  His involvement with the Nation of Islam definitely  put him on the wrong path...so good thing he had the wisdom to leave them.
> 
> Now that I know more about his childhood and life experiences, it's understandable that he had the mindset and views he did.  I know that most here will disagree with this, and I'm sure a few will mock me for saying it… but as I was reading about him, I was thinking to myself… he definitely needed Jesus. It's sad that he was killed, because apparently his views were slowly but continually evolving (in the right direction)... so who knows what could have happened if he wasn't killed.


What do you have to say about the bigoted, racist and generally anti-black climate, at the time, that Malcolm X was born into in this country?


----------



## MarcATL (Aug 13, 2018)

keepitreal said:


> *Why is every thread you start,
> centered on race, hatred and white america?*
> 
> There is no way, you do not,
> ...


This is a lie from the pits of hell.

And it's provable.


----------



## impuretrash (Aug 13, 2018)

theliq said:


> impuretrash said:
> 
> 
> > Sorry to break it to you, Marc...but most whites don't know anything about MalcomX and don't care...
> ...




One of the perks of being an American is we don't have to care what the rest of the world thinks.


----------



## irosie91 (Aug 13, 2018)

different people have different interests-------BASEBALL is the USA  top sport and
I cannot name the latest baseball  "stars"---------SO????


----------



## Tilly (Aug 13, 2018)

What does “practically hate” actually mean?


----------



## MarcATL (Aug 13, 2018)

Another good snippet of Malcolm X's teachings...


----------



## MarcATL (Aug 13, 2018)

Tilly said:


> What does “practically hate” actually mean?


Like when they SAY they don't hate him, but every reference to him has hateful overtones.


----------



## Tilly (Aug 13, 2018)

MarcATL said:


> Tilly said:
> 
> 
> > What does “practically hate” actually mean?
> ...


I see. An example of a ‘hateful overtone’?


----------



## MarcATL (Aug 13, 2018)

Tilly said:


> I see. An example of a ‘hateful overtone’?


I'll point it out as I see it going forward.

But if you look, it's there...in this very thread even.


----------



## MarcATL (Aug 13, 2018)

A lot of rightwingers misquote Brother Minister Malcolm X.

This is where they get a lot of it from...


----------



## Unkotare (Aug 13, 2018)

MarcATL said:


> Tilly said:
> 
> 
> > What does “practically hate” actually mean?
> ...




The Hateful Overtones. Weren't they a punk motown band?


----------



## Unkotare (Aug 13, 2018)

MarcATL said:


> ..... Brother Minister Malcolm X.....





Every time you type that, do you say it out loud in your best Reverend Brown impersonation?


----------



## buttercup (Aug 13, 2018)

IM2 said:


> buttercup said:
> 
> 
> > I was just doing some reading on Malcolm X, and it appears that toward the very end of his life, he had a change of mind and heart… Which is good.  As I said earlier on the thread, I have nothing against the man, I just disagree with his approach. But evidently he himself realized he had the wrong approach.  His involvement with the Nation of Islam definitely  put him on the wrong path...so good thing he had the wisdom to leave them.
> ...



Did you not read what you were replying to?    I just finished saying that I was reading about his background and childhood and that now I see why he has the mindset he had. I just finished basically saying that I sympathize with him, because of his childhood and life experiences, which led him to have the views that he had.

Your reply above shows that you quickly skimmed my post and assumed I said something other than what I actually said.


----------



## buttercup (Aug 13, 2018)

MarcATL said:


> What do you have to say about the bigoted, racist and generally anti-black climate, at the time, that Malcolm X was born into in this country?



I'm against racism, I think it was ugly and wrong, and ignorant. That said, it's one thing to be a victim. It's another thing to *stay* a victim. Everyone has the ability to not live with a victim mindset. I'm not talking about Malcolm X here, I'm just speaking in general.


----------



## AveryJarhman (Aug 13, 2018)

*#TheLargerIssue #Fatherlessness #ChildNeglectMaltreatment #MentalHealth*


----------



## theliq (Aug 13, 2018)

impuretrash said:


> theliq said:
> 
> 
> > impuretrash said:
> ...


You should,we have a saying...be nice to folk on your way up,because you will meet them on the way down....Impure...steve


----------



## theliq (Aug 13, 2018)

keepitreal said:


> IM2 said:
> 
> 
> > keepitreal said:
> ...


Now Now Keepit


----------



## theliq (Aug 13, 2018)

irosie91 said:


> IM2 said:
> 
> 
> > irosie91 said:
> ...


Now,Now irosie,you need not stoop too low,Lady...steve


----------



## Shrimpbox (Aug 13, 2018)

hadit said:


> Most white people, far from hating Malcolm X, would more likely say, Malcolm who? Aside from him proclaiming Obama to be the Messiah, most don't really care who he is.


Malcolm x was murdered in 1965. When did he proclaim obama was the messiah?


----------



## Markle (Aug 13, 2018)

MarcATL said:


> What is it that he did that brings out the hatred of white people so?
> 
> He didn't kill anyone, he didn't steal from anyone, he didn't commit any crimes, in his life that he's known for as a Minister and thought-leader of his time.
> 
> ...



Did he NOT advocate for violence?

Were these items NOT what he believed and how then is this the truth?

"From his adoption of the Nation of Islam in 1952 until he broke with it in 1964, Malcolm X promoted the Nation's teachings. These included the beliefs:

that black people are the original people of the world[87]
that white people are "devils"[88]
that blacks are superior to whites, and
that the demise of the white race is imminent.[89]"
Was Malcolm X NOT a close friend of Fidel Castro?

"Fidel Castro also attended the Assembly, and Malcolm X met publicly with him as part of a welcoming committee of Harlem community leaders.[85] Castro was sufficiently impressed with Malcolm X to suggest a private meeting, and after two hours of talking, Castro invited Malcolm X to visit Cuba.[86]"

Gee, what's not to like?

What's more, this 2018.  As has been said, the vast majority have not a clue as to who Malcolm X is nor do they care.


----------



## theliq (Aug 13, 2018)

Markle said:


> MarcATL said:
> 
> 
> > What is it that he did that brings out the hatred of white people so?
> ...


Trump is GUILTY,the Ruskies have vision of his WEIRD(their words) Sexual Practices(God knows what they are)filmed in a Hotel in Russia,the Guy is about as Low as you can Go


----------



## IM2 (Aug 14, 2018)

Markle said:


> MarcATL said:
> 
> 
> > What is it that he did that brings out the hatred of white people so?
> ...



Didn't whites establish this country with the belief they were superior, they were the orginal people, they were gods chosen and that blacks were the devil?

When X advocated violence as you claim what was healking about fighting? Can you answer these questions or are you a pissy little racist white prick?

Because white racism has never been non violent.


----------



## theliq (Aug 14, 2018)

IM2 said:


> Markle said:
> 
> 
> > MarcATL said:
> ...


It all started with the Pilgrim Fathers on the Mayflower,who came to America,not because they we persecuted BUT because they were the Persecuters(the English and Europeans were fed up with Burning Witches and the like and had moved on from the dour Medieval Practices of this Cult.

Nothing really has changed in America,Has It


steve


----------



## IM2 (Aug 14, 2018)

theliq said:


> IM2 said:
> 
> 
> > Markle said:
> ...



There is a lot of truth in what you just said.


----------



## irosie91 (Aug 14, 2018)

IM2 said:


> Markle said:
> 
> 
> > MarcATL said:
> ...



no-----the issue for the European explorers from related far more to the
superiority of   CHRISTIANITY----than to a  "race"  issue.     In that sense
they were virtually IDENTICAL to the imperialists of  GREECE,  ROME, 
AND ARABIA  who sought to control and IMPOSE their "cultures"  widely.  
Try to grow a brain


----------



## irosie91 (Aug 14, 2018)

IM2 said:


> theliq said:
> 
> 
> > IM2 said:
> ...



no truth at all-------the idiot idea that the PILGRIMS came to the USA
so that they COULD BURN WITCHES----is kinda equal to a charge that
blacks from the south migrated north so they could be come pimps like
Malcolm X


----------



## Natural Citizen (Aug 14, 2018)

MarcATL said:


> A lot of rightwingers misquote Brother Minister Malcolm X.
> 
> This is where they get a lot of it from...



I don't generally do wings just because I think they're a laughable paradigm, but out of curiosity which quotes are you referencing? There's a lot of specific tenor in his speaking engagments and other various newspaper intervies.


----------



## IM2 (Aug 14, 2018)

buttercup said:


> MarcATL said:
> 
> 
> > What do you have to say about the bigoted, racist and generally anti-black climate, at the time, that Malcolm X was born into in this country?
> ...



It is one thing to say you are against racism. It is another to repeat silly memes like people staying victims. If you want to look for a victim mindset look at whites. Tell whites abut this so called victims mentality. We descend from people who have endured one of the most brutal atrocities in world history. So we are VICTORS and the fact we still fight racism doesn't mean we live with some silly made up by a white boy victims mentality.


----------



## IM2 (Aug 14, 2018)

irosie91 said:


> IM2 said:
> 
> 
> > theliq said:
> ...



That's stupid.


----------



## Natural Citizen (Aug 14, 2018)

IM2 said:


> I don't really think you understand how the movement operated.



Sure, I do. I've seen it first hand in modern activism. It's actually the reason I had to leave libertarianism as a political movement. It's such a large tent and full of conflicting, often counterproductive political action. Heck, some of the folks who identified as libertarian were some of the worst tyrants I've ever been around in the various meetups.


----------



## IM2 (Aug 14, 2018)

buttercup said:


> IM2 said:
> 
> 
> > buttercup said:
> ...



No. It means I read your entire post where you said not one word in condemnation of the white racism he faced his entire life.


----------



## IM2 (Aug 14, 2018)

Natural Citizen said:


> IM2 said:
> 
> 
> > I don't really think you understand how the movement operated.
> ...



No you actually don't.


----------



## irosie91 (Aug 14, 2018)

IM2 said:


> irosie91 said:
> 
> 
> > IM2 said:
> ...



yes-----almost as stupid as your contention that DA PILGRIMS   were galvanized by a desire to BURN WITCHES


----------



## irosie91 (Aug 14, 2018)

IM2 said:


> buttercup said:
> 
> 
> > IM2 said:
> ...



shallow MUCH------do you want to condemn the fact that I had to face
the constant criminality of the black neighborhood in which I once live?  ----
I want my jewelry back------It belonged to my great grandmother


----------



## irosie91 (Aug 14, 2018)

IM2 said:


> buttercup said:
> 
> 
> > IM2 said:
> ...



would you like to comment on the fact that I faced really horrid weather
conditions in my childhood?


----------



## IM2 (Aug 14, 2018)

irosie91 said:


> IM2 said:
> 
> 
> > irosie91 said:
> ...



That was not my contention or the persons  contention who actually posted the words. Learn to read.


----------



## IM2 (Aug 14, 2018)

irosie91 said:


> IM2 said:
> 
> 
> > buttercup said:
> ...



Yes you are shallow. Whites vandalize and steal more than blacks by a pretty large amount according to the FBI UCR. Besides we were talking about what Malcolm X faced in the 1960's. OK?

Don't drift off into dementia again please.


----------



## theliq (Aug 14, 2018)

irosie91 said:


> IM2 said:
> 
> 
> > theliq said:
> ...


IT WAS ACTUALLY Rosie,if you look into history,your analogy re African Americans FROM THE SOUTH THAT MOVED NORTH TO BECOME PIMPS is even for you,the most Banal and Absurd thing you have muttered in a while

They moved to be Free of the Yoke Of slavery and racism...remember the White Supremesist Of the South made Lynching an Art Form.

Shame on you Rosie<>Now APOLOGISE....STEVE


----------



## karpenter (Aug 15, 2018)

MarcATL said:


> What is it that he did that brings out the hatred of white people so?
> 
> He didn't kill anyone, he didn't steal from anyone, he didn't commit any crimes, in his life that he's known for as a Minister and thought-leader of his time.
> 
> ...


And Yet
The Only Suspect As The Trigger Man In His Murder Was....
Louis Farrakhan ??

Also:
I've Never In My Life
Heard A White Person Bitch About Malcolm
So You Must Be A Trolling Liar
That You Always Seem To Prove Yourself To Be


----------



## IM2 (Aug 16, 2018)

karpenter said:


> MarcATL said:
> 
> 
> > What is it that he did that brings out the hatred of white people so?
> ...



On February 19, 1965, Malcolm X told interviewer Gordon Parks that the Nation of Islam was actively trying to kill him. On February 21, 1965, he was preparing to address the OAAU in Manhattan's Audubon Ballroom when someone in the 400-person audience yelled, "******! Get your hand outta my pocket!"[176][177][178] As Malcolm X and his bodyguards tried to quell the disturbance,[N] a man rushed forward and shot him once in the chest with a sawed-off shotgun[179][180] and two other men charged the stage firing semi-automatic handguns.[177] Malcolm X was pronounced dead at 3:30 pm, shortly after arriving at Columbia Presbyterian Hospital.[178] The autopsy identified 21 gunshot wounds to the chest, left shoulder, arms and legs, including ten buckshot wounds from the initial shotgun blast.[181]

One gunman, Nation of Islam member Talmadge Hayer (also known as Thomas Hagan), was beaten by the crowd before police arrived.[182][183] Witnesses identified the other gunmen as Nation members Norman 3X Butler and Thomas 15X Johnson.[184] All three were convicted of murder in March 1966 and sentenced to life in prison.[185][186] At trial Hayer confessed, but refused to identify the other assailants except to assert that they were not Butler and Johnson.[187] In 1977 and 1978, he signed affidavits reasserting Butler's and Johnson's innocence, naming four other Nation members as participants in the murder or its planning.[188][189] These affidavits did not result in the case being reopened.

Malcolm X - Wikipedia


----------



## irosie91 (Aug 24, 2018)

IM2 said:


> irosie91 said:
> 
> 
> > IM2 said:
> ...



what Malcolm faced in the 60s?   Was that when he was working as a pimp?      I do not recall his history that well------his early life included considerable prosecution for real crimes.   That was before he FOUND ALLAH.    As to "whites"   and theft-----I have no idea.    My problem was always ----break-ins-----
into my apartment in the crummy places in which I lived


----------



## irosie91 (Aug 24, 2018)

theliq said:


> irosie91 said:
> 
> 
> > IM2 said:
> ...



Of course ----LIQ dear------as IDIOTIC AS THE CLAIM THAT THE PILGRIMS STEPPED ONTO 
PLYMOUTH ROCK EAGER TO BURN WITCHES----
are you awake yet?


----------



## theliq (Sep 5, 2018)

irosie91 said:


> IM2 said:
> 
> 
> > theliq said:
> ...


What would you know,because you do NO DUE DILLIGENCE and are as thick as a plank


----------



## Two Thumbs (Sep 5, 2018)

MarcATL said:


> What is it that he did that brings out the hatred of white people so?
> 
> He didn't kill anyone, he didn't steal from anyone, he didn't commit any crimes, in his life that he's known for as a Minister and thought-leader of his time.
> 
> ...


I liked him.  He was a close minded bigot for much of his life, filled with hate.

then he went on his muslim pilgrimage, realized just how wrong being hateful was.

that's what got him murdered, he didn't preach hate anymore.


----------



## MarcATL (Sep 5, 2018)

Two Thumbs said:


> I liked him.  *He was a close minded bigot for much of his life, filled with hate.*
> 
> then he went on his muslim pilgrimage, realized just how wrong being hateful was.
> 
> that's what got him murdered, he didn't preach hate anymore.


Interesting...

If that's your thoughts on Minister Malcolm X, then what's your thoughts on the extremely bigoted anti-black environment, practiced by the majority of whites in America, that Malcolm X was born into?


----------



## IM2 (Sep 5, 2018)

MarcATL said:


> Two Thumbs said:
> 
> 
> > I liked him.  *He was a close minded bigot for much of his life, filled with hate.*
> ...



Whites like him seem to have amnesia when it comes to that.


----------



## Natural Citizen (Sep 5, 2018)

"Don’t blame a cracker in Georgia for your injustices. The government is responsible for the injustices.”

Sounds about right to me. It's the right answer.

But, you know, people get hung up on the cracker part, and the important part, the latter part,  gets lost in the discussion. It gets trivialized. It kind of reminds me of what TARS was saying the other day. He said that absolute honesty isn't always the most diplomatic nor the safest form of communication with emotional beings. Seems true.


----------



## irosie91 (Sep 5, 2018)

theliq said:


> irosie91 said:
> 
> 
> > IM2 said:
> ...



huh?    you actually believe that the English people who came to the northern part of  "America"  did so because they were motivated to burn witches?-----or is it that you actually believe that blacks who migrated to the NORTHERN part of the country in the late 1800s and early 1900s did so in order to become  pimps like  "Malcolm X"  was in his early adulthood.     Did you ever read his
writings?     I did.


----------



## MarcATL (Sep 5, 2018)

Natural Citizen said:


> MarcATL said:
> 
> 
> > A lot of rightwingers misquote Brother Minister Malcolm X.
> ...


Like his famous one about the media.


----------



## iamwhatiseem (Sep 5, 2018)

"So many white Americans hate..."
Horseshit obviously.
Maybe...and this is a stretch... 2% of white Americans think about Malcom X...at all.
He died nearly 54 years ago after making disparaging (and accurate btw) remarks about the then leader of Islam. 
He was a man of that time. No more no less.
He is no longer relevant.


----------



## Asclepias (Sep 5, 2018)

iamwhatiseem said:


> "So many white Americans hate..."
> Horseshit obviously.
> Maybe...and this is a stretch... 2% of white Americans think about Malcom X...at all.
> He died nearly 54 years ago after making disparaging (and accurate btw) remarks about the then leader of Islam.
> ...


You sound like an idiot. Of course he is still relevant. White people talk to me about him alot when they see some of my tshirts.  Check this white guy reppin for Malcolm.


----------



## iamwhatiseem (Sep 5, 2018)

Asclepias said:


> iamwhatiseem said:
> 
> 
> > "So many white Americans hate..."
> ...


----------



## Asclepias (Sep 5, 2018)

iamwhatiseem said:


> Asclepias said:
> 
> 
> > iamwhatiseem said:
> ...


----------



## iamwhatiseem (Sep 5, 2018)

Whatever child.
People walk around with Che shirts on as well....


----------



## ptbw forever (Sep 5, 2018)

Asclepias said:


> iamwhatiseem said:
> 
> 
> > "So many white Americans hate..."
> ...


Photoshopped....


----------



## iamwhatiseem (Sep 5, 2018)

ptbw forever said:


> Photoshopped....



Yeah that was obvious...


----------



## iamwhatiseem (Sep 5, 2018)

iamwhatiseem said:


> ptbw forever said:
> 
> 
> > Photoshopped....
> ...



And look at his other example... "No one can give you freedom. If you are a man you take it.".... worn by a WOMAN. lol


----------



## MarcATL (Sep 5, 2018)

Asclepias said:


> You sound like an idiot. Of course he is still relevant. White people talk to me about him alot when they see some of my tshirts.  Check this white guy reppin for Malcolm.


Can you PM some links to where I can buy some X gear?

Have'nt worn any since my time as a teen in the early 90's.

I'm well overdue.


----------



## Asclepias (Sep 5, 2018)

MarcATL said:


> Asclepias said:
> 
> 
> > You sound like an idiot. Of course he is still relevant. White people talk to me about him alot when they see some of my tshirts.  Check this white guy reppin for Malcolm.
> ...


Will do.


----------



## Asclepias (Sep 5, 2018)

iamwhatiseem said:


> iamwhatiseem said:
> 
> 
> > ptbw forever said:
> ...


White women love Black men. She reppin for Black men. Especially Malcolm X. What can I say?


----------



## Biff_Poindexter (Sep 5, 2018)

hadit said:


> Most white people, far from hating Malcolm X, would more likely say, Malcolm who? Aside from him proclaiming Obama to be the Messiah, most don't really care who he is.


Malcolm X said Obama was the messiah?


----------



## Asclepias (Sep 5, 2018)

Biff_Poindexter said:


> hadit said:
> 
> 
> > Most white people, far from hating Malcolm X, would more likely say, Malcolm who? Aside from him proclaiming Obama to be the Messiah, most don't really care who he is.
> ...


You didnt hear about that one? Malcolm met Obama when Obama was a kid and dropped a prophecy.


----------



## Asclepias (Sep 5, 2018)

I never met Malcolm X myself since he was gone before I was born but he has had the most influence on what I am about. I see his legacy in the various Black power movements. I attribute the thirst my people show for true knowledge to his teachings.  Whats so great about Malcolm is that he was never portrayed as a saint yet rose to command so much respect.  He showed the true phases of growth Black people must go through to achieve greatness.  He provided an example, a pathway, that anyone could/can follow.


----------



## hadit (Sep 5, 2018)

Biff_Poindexter said:


> hadit said:
> 
> 
> > Most white people, far from hating Malcolm X, would more likely say, Malcolm who? Aside from him proclaiming Obama to be the Messiah, most don't really care who he is.
> ...



No, Calypso Louie did.


----------



## Biff_Poindexter (Sep 5, 2018)

Unkotare said:


> MarcATL said:
> 
> 
> > ... he didn't steal from anyone, he didn't commit any crimes, ....
> ...


After he converted to Islam, what crime did he commit?


----------



## Biff_Poindexter (Sep 5, 2018)

Vastator said:


> Whites didn't hate him as much as negros did... Killed by his own... Such a common end for the American negro. Maybe they were just trying to kill the white part of him.
> .
> What? You didn't know? Malcom Littles was grandfather was white. It's obvious in his appearance...
> Typical to his kind in the times he was involved in robberies, theft, and drug dealing. He even stole from his own family, and trusted aquaintences. And like so many before him, and after; he did time in prison.
> Few whites hate him. Most don't really care. Given his life history, achievement, and ultimate end... He is just one of countless many, who followed his path, and ended up at the same place he did. By the same hands no less. It's happening everyday in Detroit. Most folks quit counting long ago...


JFK was killed by his own too

Sad.


----------



## Asclepias (Sep 5, 2018)

hadit said:


> Biff_Poindexter said:
> 
> 
> > hadit said:
> ...


So why did you claim Malcolm X said it?


----------



## Biff_Poindexter (Sep 5, 2018)

hadit said:


> Biff_Poindexter said:
> 
> 
> > hadit said:
> ...


Remember when this thread was about Malcolm X -- the Malcolm X who went on a pilgrimage to Mecca and changed his outlook on race relations in America was despised by the Nation Of Islam


----------



## Asclepias (Sep 5, 2018)

Biff_Poindexter said:


> Vastator said:
> 
> 
> > Whites didn't hate him as much as negros did... Killed by his own... Such a common end for the American negro. Maybe they were just trying to kill the white part of him.
> ...


So was Lincoln.


----------



## Biff_Poindexter (Sep 5, 2018)

I notice most white folks have no idea about Malcolm's epiphany after went on his pilgrimage to Mecca -- perhaps I can show them his own words..

This is him after his return from Mecca -- an experience that caused him to break from the Nation of Islam and go out on his own, preaching a message of racial harmony -- something obviously most of the folks on this site never learned:

*"Throngs of people, obviously Muslims from everywhere, bound for the pilgrimage,”* he’d begun to notice at the airport terminal before boarding the plane for Cairo in Frankfurt, *“were hugging and embracing. They were of all complexions, the whole atmosphere was of warmth and friendliness. The feeling hit me that there really wasn’t any color problem here. The effect was as though I had just stepped out of a prison.”* To enter the state of _ihram_ required of all pilgrims heading for Mecca, Malcolm abandoned his trademark black suit and dark tie for the two-piece white garment pilgrims must drape over their upper and lower bodies.* “Every one of the thousands at the airport, about to leave for Jedda, was dressed this way,” Malcolm wrote. “You could be a king or a peasant and no one would know.” That, of course, is the point of ihram."*

However, this is the part of Malcolm's thinking you would think more conservatives would latch onto -- but they don't because Malcolm's desire for black people to have political and socio-economic power on par with whites is not the desire of most conservatives -- but from the article:

But his critique of liberalism went on unabated. He was willing to take the help of *“sincere whites,”* but he was under no illusion that the solution for black Americans would not begin with whites. It would begin and end with blacks. In that regard, whites were better off busying themselves with confronting their own pathological racism.* “Let sincere whites go and teach non-violence to white people,”* he said.


----------



## Biff_Poindexter (Sep 5, 2018)

Asclepias said:


> Biff_Poindexter said:
> 
> 
> > Vastator said:
> ...


but apparently, it's different when black leaders are killed by other blacks..


----------



## Asclepias (Sep 5, 2018)

Biff_Poindexter said:


> I notice most white folks have no idea about Malcolm's epiphany after went on his pilgrimage to Mecca -- perhaps I can show them his own words..
> 
> This is him after his return from Mecca -- an experience that caused him to break from the Nation of Islam and go out on his own, preaching a message of racial harmony -- something obviously most of the folks on this site never learned:
> 
> ...


Doesnt matter what you show them. They are afraid of Malcolm X and will hold onto any reason to fear him.  Malcolm knew the truth of the matter after going to Mecca. The problem is that white people in the US had a severe insecurity complex and had to create laws to keep themselves on top. They couldnt function on a level playing field.


----------



## Asclepias (Sep 5, 2018)

Biff_Poindexter said:


> Unkotare said:
> 
> 
> > MarcATL said:
> ...


TWB

Talking while Black.


----------



## iamwhatiseem (Sep 5, 2018)

Asclepias said:


> I never met Malcolm X myself since he was gone before I was born but he has had the most influence on what I am about. I see his legacy in the various Black power movements. I attribute the thirst my people show for true knowledge to his teachings.  Whats so great about Malcolm is that he was never portrayed as a saint yet rose to command so much respect.  He showed the true phases of growth Black people must go through to achieve greatness.  He provided an example, a pathway, that anyone could/can follow.



Elaborate.... specifics.
 I doubt you have a clue who Malcom X was, and if I am wrong... then why do you constantly worry about what white people think?
That's the hilarious thing about you and MarcAtl... big fans of a guy who wanted blacks and whites to be separate peoples.. yet here you are..


----------



## Biff_Poindexter (Sep 5, 2018)

iamwhatiseem said:


> Asclepias said:
> 
> 
> > I never met Malcolm X myself since he was gone before I was born but he has had the most influence on what I am about. I see his legacy in the various Black power movements. I attribute the thirst my people show for true knowledge to his teachings.  Whats so great about Malcolm is that he was never portrayed as a saint yet rose to command so much respect.  He showed the true phases of growth Black people must go through to achieve greatness.  He provided an example, a pathway, that anyone could/can follow.
> ...


If you read the part bolded in black first, then read the part bolded in red -- you would laugh......but only if you had a clue who Malcolm X was...and you don't


----------



## Asclepias (Sep 5, 2018)

iamwhatiseem said:


> Asclepias said:
> 
> 
> > I never met Malcolm X myself since he was gone before I was born but he has had the most influence on what I am about. I see his legacy in the various Black power movements. I attribute the thirst my people show for true knowledge to his teachings.  Whats so great about Malcolm is that he was never portrayed as a saint yet rose to command so much respect.  He showed the true phases of growth Black people must go through to achieve greatness.  He provided an example, a pathway, that anyone could/can follow.
> ...


Doesnt matter what you doubt and who told you I worry about what whites think?  I've made it pretty clear that nothing whites think or claim is taken seriously by me. Its come to the point that if a white person, historian, etc says something I tend to think they are lying from the moment they open their mouths.  Not really sure what being here has to do with saying that Malcolms existence is historically and personally significant. Can you elaborate?


----------



## Asclepias (Sep 5, 2018)

Biff_Poindexter said:


> iamwhatiseem said:
> 
> 
> > Asclepias said:
> ...


Like most clowns that know nothing of Malcolm X, he repeats his talking points given to him by his masters.


----------



## iamwhatiseem (Sep 5, 2018)

Asclepias said:


> Biff_Poindexter said:
> 
> 
> > iamwhatiseem said:
> ...



Uh huh.... you're the clown.

*Speech at MSU in 1963......*
_
This new type of black man, he doesn't want integration; he wants separation. Not segregation, separation. To him, segregation, as we're taught by the Honorable Elijah Muhammad, means that which is forced upon inferiors by superiors. A segregated community is a Negro community. But the white community, though it's all white, is never called a segregated community. It's a separate community. In the white community, the white man controls the economy, his own economy, his own politics, his own everything. That's his community. But at the same time while the Negro lives in a separate community, it's a segregated community. Which means it's regulated from the outside by outsiders. The white man has all of the businesses in the Negro community. He runs the politics of the Negro community. He controls all the civic organizations in the Negro community. This is a segregated community.


We don't go for segregation. We go for separation. Separation is when you have your own. You control your own economy; you control your own politics; you control your own society; you control your own everything. You have yours and you control yours; we have ours and we control ours.


They don't call Chinatown in New York City or on the West Coast a segregated community, yet it's all Chinese. But the Chinese control it. Chinese voluntarily live there, they control it. They run it. They have their own schools. They control their own politics, control their own industry. And they don't feel like they're being made inferior because they have to live to themselves. They choose to live to themselves. They live there voluntarily. And they are doing for themselves in their community the same thing you do for yourself in your community. This makes them equal because they have what you have. But if they didn't have what you have, then they'd be controlled from your side; even though they would be on their side, they'd be controlled from your side by you.

 So when we who follow the Honorable Elijah Muhammad say that we're for separation, it should be emphasized we're not for segregation; we're for separation._


----------



## Asclepias (Sep 5, 2018)

iamwhatiseem said:


> Asclepias said:
> 
> 
> > Biff_Poindexter said:
> ...


Yes you are a clown. You even posted that he said that in 1963. What a moron you are.


----------



## iamwhatiseem (Sep 5, 2018)

Oct., 11th 1963 California.......

_Therefore, the Honorable Elijah Muhammad says, American propaganda is designed to make us think that no matter how much hell we catch here, we're still better off in America than we'd be anywhere else. They want us to think we have no place else to go. And many of our so-called intellectuals who pose as our leaders and spokesmen actually believe that we have no place else to go. So their solution to our problem is that we stay here and continue to catch hell from the American white man. 

But the only permanent solution is complete separation or some land of our own in a country of our own. All other courses will lead to violence and bloodshed. It will lead to the destruction of America, and it will also lead to the destruction of our people who fall for it. So his message is flee for your lives and save yourselves. And I thank you._


----------



## Asclepias (Sep 5, 2018)

iamwhatiseem said:


> Oct., 11th 1963 California.......
> 
> _Therefore, the Honorable Elijah Muhammad says, American propaganda is designed to make us think that no matter how much hell we catch here, we're still better off in America than we'd be anywhere else. They want us to think we have no place else to go. And many of our so-called intellectuals who pose as our leaders and spokesmen actually believe that we have no place else to go. So their solution to our problem is that we stay here and continue to catch hell from the American white man.
> 
> But the only permanent solution is complete separation or some land of our own in a country of our own. All other courses will lead to violence and bloodshed. It will lead to the destruction of America, and it will also lead to the destruction of our people who fall for it. So his message is flee for your lives and save yourselves. And I thank you._


1963 again. Youre a clown.

How Malcolm X Became a Real Muslim

*"Gone was the belief in whites as exclusively evil. Gone was the call for black separatism."*


----------



## iamwhatiseem (Sep 5, 2018)

Asclepias said:


> iamwhatiseem said:
> 
> 
> > Asclepias said:
> ...


WTF are talking about. 
Michigan State University, February 1963


----------



## iamwhatiseem (Sep 5, 2018)

Asclepias said:


> iamwhatiseem said:
> 
> 
> > Oct., 11th 1963 California.......
> ...



Well, there you go.
Like I said, you know nothing about Malcom X.
You want to deny speeches he made all across America..... then go for it.
Like I thought, you know nothing


----------



## Asclepias (Sep 5, 2018)

iamwhatiseem said:


> Asclepias said:
> 
> 
> > iamwhatiseem said:
> ...


Youre the clown quoting what he said prior to him going to Mecca. You obviously know nothing about Malcolm X except what you were told to believe. Your ignorance would be embarrassing to me but its a good thing I'm Black and not white.


----------



## Asclepias (Sep 5, 2018)

iamwhatiseem said:


> Asclepias said:
> 
> 
> > iamwhatiseem said:
> ...


I'm talking about you being an idiot parrot that doesnt know anything about Malcolm X.


----------



## iamwhatiseem (Sep 5, 2018)

Asclepias said:


> iamwhatiseem said:
> 
> 
> > Asclepias said:
> ...



Of course I know he went to Mecca.
So?
I know he recanted parts of what he had said previously. 
  Malcom X was as complicated as he was passionate. Little is known as to why he changed everything so fast. He spoke little of it. Instead he spent his last year denouncing the Nation of Islam (which lead to his death) and trying to create a new organization, and most likely to run for office. 
 But you cannot deny he still spoke of separatism in 1964.
His most famous speech of '64 was "Bullets or Ballets".... and in that speech he still talked about "we should control our own communities"... and spoke of how blacks should vote for blacks. He spoke about how blacks should control their own economies by owning businesses in black neighborhoods.


----------



## Asclepias (Sep 5, 2018)

iamwhatiseem said:


> Asclepias said:
> 
> 
> > iamwhatiseem said:
> ...


You only know this because I just proved it. If you already knew then you wouldnt have made those silly claims. Youre a clown that was repeating what you were told and got caught due to your lack of knowledge.

Of course Blacks should control their own communities. Whats the issue with that? Do you really expect us to believe whites should control our communities?  You white boys are silly. Why should it be okay for whites, asians, white Jews, etc to control their communities and economies but Blacks cant control theirs?


----------



## iamwhatiseem (Sep 5, 2018)

Asclepias said:


> iamwhatiseem said:
> 
> 
> > Asclepias said:
> ...



So you are also for separate communities. You are a black nationalist.
And how am I parroting what I have been told, which btw is nothing, when all I have done is directly quote Malcom?
You are a funny guy.
 I have actually stated almost no opinions here. Only quoted Malcom X's own words.

*NOW FOR THE FIRST TIME _ MY OPINION.*
  I have nothing against the man.
I believe he thought and did what he believed was right. And at the time, he was right. Blacks were absolutely 2nd class citizens then. Blacks were no longer slaves, but were still in economic servitude to whites. He was angry that black people were not rising up and continued to bow their heads as whites walked by and accepted their condition. He was right.
That was then.
I have little doubt that if Malcom X could see blacks today he would be furious. But not at whites. At blacks. He would be appalled at the 70% of kids living without a father, the amoral culture and lack of accountability. Indeed.... he would be screaming at the top of his lungs.
And he would be right.


----------



## Asclepias (Sep 5, 2018)

iamwhatiseem said:


> Asclepias said:
> 
> 
> > iamwhatiseem said:
> ...



Yes I am unapologetically Black.  My only concern is my Black people.   However, I am not the topic so please stop deflecting.  You were parroting what you were told and had no clue that after going to Mecca Malcolm X changed his stance about whites. Youre just another silly clown that didnt have a clue before being educated by me.


----------



## iamwhatiseem (Sep 5, 2018)

Asclepias said:


> iamwhatiseem said:
> 
> 
> > Asclepias said:
> ...



Again you're a funny guy. Who doesn't read the post he responds to. Clearly.
I haven't been told anything about the guy in my life.
I am 53 years old, and grew up in Southern Indiana. In my childhood, I didn't meet the first  blackperson until I was in the 6th grade. Had never spoken to one. There was none here then.
 And they most certainly didn't talk about Malcom X when I was in school. And when I continued my education they weren't talking about him then either. 
So, as I said... I haven't been told anything about him. But I read. a lot. About a lot of things. I read about him, saw more than one documentary in him. Listened to his words. The guy was right - for the time he lived. Nothing wrong with what he said. He was right. Then.
But now is now. His words no longer apply, because the conditions he spoke of no longer exist. And that makes him irrelevant except to know your history. 
 Malcom X, Frederick Douglas, MLK etc. etc.  They would all be appalled and outraged by the black culture that exist now.


----------



## Asclepias (Sep 5, 2018)

iamwhatiseem said:


> Asclepias said:
> 
> 
> > iamwhatiseem said:
> ...



Youre just a clown repeating what you were told which is why you had no clue about Malcolms changing views.  I dont need your life history. Its irrelevant to the point. The point is that Malcolm is relevant now and will continue to be in the future. His ideology lives to this very day. Nothing a white person says can change that. Sorry but you dont have the credibility to uphold your statement.


----------



## iamwhatiseem (Sep 5, 2018)

Asclepias said:


> iamwhatiseem said:
> 
> 
> > Asclepias said:
> ...



Haha.... you are entertaining I will give you that.
I let you go back to constantly seeking to reaffirm yourself by white people. While saying you don't care about white people...


----------



## Asclepias (Sep 5, 2018)

iamwhatiseem said:


> Asclepias said:
> 
> 
> > iamwhatiseem said:
> ...


I accept your concession and will notify you when I consider you relevant.  We appear to be done here.


----------



## Yarddog (Sep 5, 2018)

Asclepias said:


> iamwhatiseem said:
> 
> 
> > Asclepias said:
> ...




Actually background history is relevant to the thread considering the Title of the thread. It's asking a question why do whites hate malcolm X so much? Go ahead and call white people clowns for posting their opinions here but wasnt that the point of this thread?  to get opinions from white people?  A post started by a black man?
I dont know enough about malcom X to really post here, I only know the very basics. I sure dont hate him, never had a reason to. I imagine, In my generation thats pretty much the case though I'm sure if you go back a couple generations the demographics will be different.


----------



## Asclepias (Sep 5, 2018)

Yarddog said:


> Asclepias said:
> 
> 
> > iamwhatiseem said:
> ...


Actually its not relevant. No one was asked their life history. The question asked was why whites hate Malcolm X. We dont need your life history for that.  We just need to know why you hate him. Running your mouth about your personal history in order to support your ignorance regarding what the man stood for is not required.


----------



## EvilCat Breath (Sep 5, 2018)

MarcATL said:


> What is it that he did that brings out the hatred of white people so?
> 
> He didn't kill anyone, he didn't steal from anyone, he didn't commit any crimes, in his life that he's known for as a Minister and thought-leader of his time.
> 
> ...


The same could be said of Charles Manson.


----------



## Asclepias (Sep 5, 2018)

Tipsycatlover said:


> MarcATL said:
> 
> 
> > What is it that he did that brings out the hatred of white people so?
> ...


Not really. There is no one race that hates Charles Manson.


----------



## Yarddog (Sep 5, 2018)

Asclepias said:


> Yarddog said:
> 
> 
> > Asclepias said:
> ...




*No one was asked their life history. *

Youve posted things here many times no one has asked for but thats your freedom... this  is a US message board. We dont control each other here


----------



## Asclepias (Sep 5, 2018)

Yarddog said:


> Asclepias said:
> 
> 
> > Yarddog said:
> ...


Bullshit. I've only given items about my life history when people asked for them specifically. In this case the poster was wandering aimlessly around trying to cover the fact he didnt know WTF he was talking about regarding Malcolm X.


----------



## Yarddog (Sep 5, 2018)

Asclepias said:


> Yarddog said:
> 
> 
> > Asclepias said:
> ...




It could be the poster thought it was relevant,  we all dont have to be 100% correct here and our opinions vary quite a lot.


----------



## iamwhatiseem (Sep 5, 2018)

Asclepias just being Asclepias.... he can't help it.
For his sake I hope he is maybe 14 or 15....whoops, he has been here for 5 years so I guess not.
Good Lord.


----------



## Asclepias (Sep 5, 2018)

Yarddog said:


> Asclepias said:
> 
> 
> > Yarddog said:
> ...


I didnt ask the poster what he thought was relevant. I told him he didnt know anything about Malcolm X other than what he had been told to believe.  Its not about being 100% correct. Its about staying on topic. His life history was irrelevant unless he was apologizing for not knowing what he was talking about which he didnt make clear.


----------



## Yarddog (Sep 5, 2018)

Asclepias said:


> Yarddog said:
> 
> 
> > Asclepias said:
> ...




alright.   well thats your take on it, but maybe a simple question could clear things up as it often does. Are you always so disagreable in person as well?


----------



## iamwhatiseem (Sep 5, 2018)

Asclepias said:


> Yarddog said:
> 
> 
> > Asclepias said:
> ...




Only you would think quoting the very person who the thread is about is "off topic".
You over and over and over kept saying all I am doing is repeating what I have been told...so I told you how I have never been told anything about him.
Funny thing about you.... I am pretty sure I have never saw you actually respond to what someone is saying, only picking out little pieces and trying to debate them on that rather than content.
But then again....you are you.


----------



## Asclepias (Sep 5, 2018)

Yarddog said:


> Asclepias said:
> 
> 
> > Yarddog said:
> ...


Why would I ask someone that didnt know WTF he was talking about and sticking to it after it was proven he was wrong a question?  I'm not here to coddle him. Yes I am just as disagreeable in person towards bullshit and ignorance.  Matter of fact more so in person.


----------



## Asclepias (Sep 5, 2018)

iamwhatiseem said:


> Asclepias said:
> 
> 
> > Yarddog said:
> ...


I only thought your life history was off topic you moron.  No where did I say your thoughts on Malcolm X were off topic.


----------



## hadit (Sep 5, 2018)

So, after all this, where's the hate for Malcolm? It's been alluded to multiple times, but it's not evident.


----------



## iamwhatiseem (Sep 5, 2018)

hadit said:


> So, after all this, where's the hate for Malcolm? It's been alluded to multiple times, but it's not evident.



Meh... it's just MarcAtl once again making yet another thread either:
A) Telling white people how they suck or -
B) Fishing for reasons to show how white people are racist.
 It's what he does.
And then you usually have Asclepias come in and pick fights with people. It's what he does.

  Asclepias is easy to figure out, he is just a punk. But MarcATL is another thing. He is twice as smart, actually does respond to what people are saying....but then always disappears to reappear the next day for another round. 
Bored I guess.


----------



## Asclepias (Sep 5, 2018)

hadit said:


> So, after all this, where's the hate for Malcolm? It's been alluded to multiple times, but it's not evident.


Its evident in every post by a white person claiming Malcolm isnt relevant.


----------



## Biff_Poindexter (Sep 5, 2018)

iamwhatiseem said:


> Asclepias said:
> 
> 
> > iamwhatiseem said:
> ...


He lived 2 years after that --- he became one of the most dangerous men to the white supremacist power structure in America in the 2 years after 63 -- but since you have no idea who Malcolm was about, you would never know..

I bet you don't even know the significance of the name "El-Hajj Malik El-Shabazz"


----------



## hadit (Sep 5, 2018)

Asclepias said:


> hadit said:
> 
> 
> > So, after all this, where's the hate for Malcolm? It's been alluded to multiple times, but it's not evident.
> ...



He isn't relevant to the majority of people, and it's not hate to say that. Obviously, he is relevant to you. Let it be that way.


----------



## Asclepias (Sep 5, 2018)

hadit said:


> Asclepias said:
> 
> 
> > hadit said:
> ...


I disagree. He isnt relevant to poor uneducated people but to everyone else he is very relevant.  There is a reason his ideology proliferates to this day.

The Impact of Malcolm X in the Human Rights Movement | NewsActivist


----------



## iamwhatiseem (Sep 5, 2018)

Biff_Poindexter said:


> He lived 2 years after that --- he became one of the most dangerous men to the white supremacist power structure in America in the 2 years after 63 -- but since you have no idea who Malcolm was about, you would never know..
> 
> I bet you don't even know the significance of the name "El-Hajj Malik El-Shabazz"



Oh yeah?...hmmm then why was he killed by black men?
The most dangerous thing to White Supremacist power was other whites who were not white supremacist. 
Funny thing when people talk about the guy, they either only want to talk about pre-recant or post-recant. The problem is, he was both. While he did recant his anti-white talk, he remained a black nationalist who still spoke about keeping them separate. 
I hope you are better than Asclepias, who would now post up a single meme to make his argument.

  And again, I have never had anything against the man. He was right. For the time. Blacks were obviously treated worse than 2nd class citizens by the white power structure. He was right to be angry.


----------



## Asclepias (Sep 5, 2018)

iamwhatiseem said:


> Biff_Poindexter said:
> 
> 
> > He lived 2 years after that --- he became one of the most dangerous men to the white supremacist power structure in America in the 2 years after 63 -- but since you have no idea who Malcolm was about, you would never know..
> ...


You avoided the question. Why did you do that?  See? This is why I said you dont have a clue regarding Malcolm X.

Why was he killed by Black men? For the same reason JFK and Lincoln were killed by white men.


----------



## hadit (Sep 5, 2018)

Asclepias said:


> hadit said:
> 
> 
> > Asclepias said:
> ...



It's still not hate to say he's not relevant. You can live an entire lifetime and neither hate nor find him relevant. You just have no reason to think about him.


----------



## Asclepias (Sep 5, 2018)

hadit said:


> Asclepias said:
> 
> 
> > hadit said:
> ...


Of course its deep seated hatred to say he isnt relevant. Hatred combined with ignorance but hatred all the same.


----------



## Lysistrata (Sep 5, 2018)

Unfortunately, speaking the truth is always the most offensive thing. Anyone who speaks up in an articulate and  authoritative manner for a demographic group that is being attacked by others will be targeted by those in opposition, who do not want the darts of truth to pierce their skin. The problem is not that these people ever did anything wrong. The problem is that they tell the honest truth.


----------



## Unkotare (Sep 5, 2018)

MarcATL said:


> Two Thumbs said:
> 
> 
> > I liked him.  *He was a close minded bigot for much of his life, filled with hate.*
> ...






How do you practice an environment?


----------



## theliq (Sep 5, 2018)

irosie91 said:


> theliq said:
> 
> 
> > irosie91 said:
> ...


They came to bring/export in a violent way there demonic beliefs


Yes I have read the X and I suggest you do,in its entirity and not just pick out of context sayings to use,that you typically do to put your often erroneous comments


----------



## IM2 (Sep 6, 2018)

hadit said:


> Asclepias said:
> 
> 
> > hadit said:
> ...



The fact is, he was relevant. And relevant to the majority of the people. He is a major historical figure. Period.


----------



## irosie91 (Sep 6, 2018)

IM2 said:


> hadit said:
> 
> 
> > Asclepias said:
> ...



he is an historical figure-------not particularly bright or insightful


----------



## IM2 (Sep 6, 2018)

iamwhatiseem said:


> Biff_Poindexter said:
> 
> 
> > He lived 2 years after that --- he became one of the most dangerous men to the white supremacist power structure in America in the 2 years after 63 -- but since you have no idea who Malcolm was about, you would never know..
> ...



White men have assassinated every president and yet no one questions why white men did that. When it is discussed about their impact, we never see a punk like you saying well he apparently didn't matter to whites because his own killed him. Therefore your comments in regard to X are those of a dumb ass racist white that cannot face the truth X spoke to whites.


----------



## IM2 (Sep 6, 2018)

irosie91 said:


> IM2 said:
> 
> 
> > hadit said:
> ...



He was all of those things and then some. He was the type of  black person a retard like you fears.


----------



## irosie91 (Sep 6, 2018)

hadit said:


> So, after all this, where's the hate for Malcolm? It's been alluded to multiple times, but it's not evident.



there was lots of hate for Malcolm-----Elijah Muhummad hated him


----------



## irosie91 (Sep 6, 2018)

IM2 said:


> irosie91 said:
> 
> 
> > IM2 said:
> ...



why would I fear Malcolm?      I have seen lots of black male pimps----
I used to walk thru Harlem way back in the 60s because getting thru
Manhattan on the subways confused me-------the only people who
seemed to fear them were the prostitutes.    Were he INSIGTFUL---he would
have NOT provoked a very powerful black leader----to wit  ELIJAH MUHUMMAD


----------



## IM2 (Sep 6, 2018)

irosie91 said:


> IM2 said:
> 
> 
> > irosie91 said:
> ...



Since X was not a pimp in the 60's apparently your dumb ass is talking about someone else.


----------



## irosie91 (Sep 6, 2018)

IM2 said:


> irosie91 said:
> 
> 
> > IM2 said:
> ...



I did not say that  X   was a pimp in the 60s------HE wrote about his criminal
career and I READ the stuff circa  1970.   -------as to PIMPS in Harlem----
I did not claim to encounter  X ---the pimp-------I SAW OTHERS with no fear
at all.     Pimps focus on prostitutes and------the people they PAY OFF.    Later
on in my life-------I did not fear the prostitutes that were dragged into the city
public health facility-------they seemed like VICTIMS to me.    The pimps never
showed


----------



## IM2 (Sep 6, 2018)

irosie91 said:


> IM2 said:
> 
> 
> > irosie91 said:
> ...



Well we are talking about the civil rights fighter Malcolm X. He was not a pimp then. But you keep talking about him pimping. So don't try lying to me.


----------



## iamwhatiseem (Sep 6, 2018)

Asclepias said:


> iamwhatiseem said:
> 
> 
> > Biff_Poindexter said:
> ...





Asclepias said:


> iamwhatiseem said:
> 
> 
> > Biff_Poindexter said:
> ...



Haha.... no one could ever accuse you of not being consistent, unfortunately that includes your ignorance.


----------



## irosie91 (Sep 6, 2018)

IM2 said:


> irosie91 said:
> 
> 
> > IM2 said:
> ...



it is not clear to me that he did the civil rights effort much good------why did
the SAUDI PIMP---Elijah muhummad hate him so much?


----------



## irosie91 (Sep 6, 2018)

irosie91 said:


> IM2 said:
> 
> 
> > irosie91 said:
> ...



in fact,   the black muslim effort is a failure too.     It reeks of violence


----------



## hadit (Sep 6, 2018)

Asclepias said:


> hadit said:
> 
> 
> > Asclepias said:
> ...



Nonsense. You're butthurt because people don't pay attention to someone you think is important. In response you accuse them of hatred. The truth is much less incendiary, they just don't care.


----------



## Biff_Poindexter (Sep 6, 2018)

irosie91 said:


> irosie91 said:
> 
> 
> > IM2 said:
> ...


what is the black muslim effort?

Plenty of black people are muslims in this country...and it took as much effort as a black person deciding  to be catholic, Baptist or agnostic


----------



## Biff_Poindexter (Sep 6, 2018)

Unkotare said:


> MarcATL said:
> 
> 
> > Two Thumbs said:
> ...


your practices creates an environment -- nothing exists in a vacuum -- people's ideologies are often shaped by their environment -- so for a black man back then to be highly resentful of whites is not shocking.

What is shocking is certain white people's assumption that all blacks during that time were all born with a super gene that made them 100% benevolent and forgiving of everyone who is ACTIVELY oppressing them --that delusion is foolish -- however, that is why people like King and others are so admired -- they practiced this forgiveness, but don't believe everyone else is as forgiving of their oppressors.

Because you have white folks TODAY -- who still have a grudge against people from the south or people from the north -- because of a war that ended 160 years ago


----------



## irosie91 (Sep 6, 2018)

Biff_Poindexter said:


> irosie91 said:
> 
> 
> > irosie91 said:
> ...



oh gee----you don't know-----it was-----actually WAY BACK----like into the 1940s---or maybe before----probably the 1930s-----a SAUDI FUNDED EFFORT to
convert the black people of the USA to islam.    The OIL issue galvanized a kind of
ARAB NATIONALISM  which for Saudis means   ISLAM.     Blacks ---being disenfranchised citizens of the USA----were seen as a vulnerable target.    
TODAY---the same phenomenon is being worked on impoverished south americans.       The stories about islam on the Mayflower and southern plantations during the civil war are FANTASIES or  Islam as the natural religion of sub-Saharan blacks------<<<< BS


----------



## IM2 (Sep 6, 2018)

irosie91 said:


> Biff_Poindexter said:
> 
> 
> > irosie91 said:
> ...



No, that's not how it went. And as I am black I can say how it went and really you can't dispute it. Don't blame the saudis, blame your own white racist asses. I know responsibility is a foreign action to those like you, but  the black Muslims  are a result of American white racism.


----------



## irosie91 (Sep 6, 2018)

IM2 said:


> irosie91 said:
> 
> 
> > Biff_Poindexter said:
> ...



right----the idiot idea took hold because blacks were DISENFRANCHISED MEMBERS OF THE USA SOCIETY because of racism.     You made no
point.      Early on blacks were SUCCESSFULLY CONVINCED   that islam is
"non-racist"  ------quite a hoot.         and that their FOREFATHERS were FORCED to abandon islam by cruel nasty white slave traders.    ALL kinds of bullshit ideas
were thrown at the victims.      The  ARABIC NAMES   crap ----as opposed to the 
"slave names"        I got news for you------blacks did not one day wake up and
REMEMBER that great great granddaddy -----left them   Korans and wrote letters
in Arabic.     Some of the myths were HILARIOUS as were the associated customs----
black muslims in my day were ordered NOT TO EAT COLLARD GREENS----because it is  "slave food"        This BS came down from    ELIJAH MUHUMMAD
himself    (make that----Saudi-stooge eli)     What IS historically true is that the
transatlantic slave trade-------was DOMINATED BY MUSLIMS in the past 400 years    AND   African and European  and Asian slave trade was dominated by
Arabs thruout the past 4000 years-------Arabs introduced islam to Africa and thruout the world of   ISLAMIC CONQUEST


----------



## Asclepias (Sep 6, 2018)

irosie91 said:


> IM2 said:
> 
> 
> > hadit said:
> ...


He is lot brighter and insightful than you are. Thats why he has so many people quoting his words to this day.


----------



## Asclepias (Sep 6, 2018)

irosie91 said:


> irosie91 said:
> 
> 
> > IM2 said:
> ...


You dont seem particularly well informed. You do realize the Black Muslim effort (as you call it) still exists at this very moment right?


----------



## Asclepias (Sep 6, 2018)

irosie91 said:


> IM2 said:
> 
> 
> > irosie91 said:
> ...


Wow! The ignorance in this post is appalling. I expected better from you.  Youre right about one thing though. Blacks didnt just wake up one day and remember. It was the effort of may decades of regaining the knowledge through Black thinkers and teachers. These same thinkers and teachers all went to Africa and saw the great university in Timbuktu where Islam was practiced and people from around the world were educated by Black people of Islamic faith.


----------



## irosie91 (Sep 6, 2018)

Asclepias said:


> irosie91 said:
> 
> 
> > IM2 said:
> ...



LOL  LOL    TIMBUKTU!!!!!!
------it was a center of slave trade for ARAB SLAVERS.     Of course there
were blacks there----BLACK SLAVES----just like Sudan------In sudan and Timbuktu-----
if you ain't  ARAB -----you is ABED ----as to "thinkers"------there were JEWS 
THERE.      I have relatives from places like that----ie ---descendants thereof---
now literacy rates for young adults does not reach even 50%----things have gone DOWNHILL   since there were "thinkers"


----------



## Asclepias (Sep 6, 2018)

irosie91 said:


> Asclepias said:
> 
> 
> > irosie91 said:
> ...


Timbuktu was the location for a university where Black Islamic Africans educated people from all over the world. Please stop with the white lies.


----------



## irosie91 (Sep 6, 2018)

Asclepias said:


> irosie91 said:
> 
> 
> > Asclepias said:
> ...



ROFLMAO     "all over..."   what world?     The area was at the cross roads of
TRADE-----the top people were people who fancied themselves PURE ARAB---which means   "not abed" and you are not talking 'ancient history'----you are talking 300 to 400 years ago.    Even today people go to LARGELY ILLITERATE YEMEN to  "study the Koran"     Over time the slave trading out posts---like  Mali and Sudan and Somalia BECAME kinda  "blacker" due to the
extensive importation of sub-Saharan blacks---FOR SALE


----------



## Asclepias (Sep 6, 2018)

irosie91 said:


> Asclepias said:
> 
> 
> > irosie91 said:
> ...


Youve lost your mind. Mali, Sudan, and Somalia have always been Black areas.


----------



## irosie91 (Sep 6, 2018)

Asclepias said:


> irosie91 said:
> 
> 
> > Asclepias said:
> ...



which arabs used as TRADING OUTPOSTS----distribution of humanoids to north Africa,  parts of Europe,  and Asia


----------



## boedicca (Sep 6, 2018)

MarcATL said:


> What is it that he did that brings out the hatred of white people so?
> 
> He didn't kill anyone, he didn't steal from anyone, he didn't commit any crimes, in his life that he's known for as a Minister and thought-leader of his time.
> 
> ...




I can't recall any white person I know ever mentioning Malcolm X. Most people don't spend much time thinking about him, let alone hating him.


----------



## peach174 (Sep 6, 2018)

MarcATL said:


> What is it that he did that brings out the hatred of white people so?
> 
> He didn't kill anyone, he didn't steal from anyone, he didn't commit any crimes, in his life that he's known for as a Minister and thought-leader of his time.
> 
> ...






MarcATL said:


> What is it that he did that brings out the hatred of white people so?
> 
> He didn't kill anyone, he didn't steal from anyone, he didn't commit any crimes, in his life that he's known for as a Minister and thought-leader of his time.
> 
> ...



No crime?
He was in prison for 7 yrs. and was converted to Islam while there.


----------



## peach174 (Sep 6, 2018)

peach174 said:


> MarcATL said:
> 
> 
> > What is it that he did that brings out the hatred of white people so?
> ...



Whites did not like his stance of riots in the streets vs MLK' s peaceful movement of protests.
MLK's movement got things done.
Violence never does, it turns people off to the movement.


----------



## Asclepias (Sep 6, 2018)

peach174 said:


> peach174 said:
> 
> 
> > MarcATL said:
> ...


The threat of violence is the only thing white people understand. We have civil rights today due to this threat. MLK was at his wits end waiting on civil rights. It took Malcolms ideology to frighten the government into granting civil rights. MLK was losing people in masses.


----------



## irosie91 (Sep 6, 2018)

wrong again   butterfly


----------



## Asclepias (Sep 6, 2018)

irosie91 said:


> wrong again   butterfly


In order to convince me you would need to provide some proof that is more credible than MLKs own words.


----------



## irosie91 (Sep 6, 2018)

Asclepias said:


> irosie91 said:
> 
> 
> > wrong again   butterfly
> ...



the fact that violence BECAME SO POPULAR  among young blacks----does not convince me that it did any "good"


----------



## Asclepias (Sep 6, 2018)

irosie91 said:


> Asclepias said:
> 
> 
> > irosie91 said:
> ...


It did a lot of good. When you walk down the street now whites are the ones that step off the curb.

If I chose to eat something I dont have enter and exit via the back door.

I drink water out of any fountain I choose.


----------



## Two Thumbs (Sep 6, 2018)

MarcATL said:


> Two Thumbs said:
> 
> 
> > I liked him.  *He was a close minded bigot for much of his life, filled with hate.*
> ...


He was surrounded by people just like him on the inside.


----------



## Two Thumbs (Sep 6, 2018)

IM2 said:


> MarcATL said:
> 
> 
> > Two Thumbs said:
> ...


sheepleton


----------



## irosie91 (Sep 6, 2018)

Asclepias said:


> irosie91 said:
> 
> 
> > Asclepias said:
> ...



I am very white-----I don't step off the curb.     I spent a few years working in a
hospital  in a black neighborhood------a very big part of my job was  DETERMINATION OF BRAIN DEATH----the most common cause  (in fact
almost the exclusive cause)   was ----acute lead poisoning  (ie bullet)   to
the brain.-------the bullet was in the head of a young black male and the
finger on the trigger was that of a young black male.  -----the area was legendary-----for awhile ----the stat was approximately one murder per week


----------



## irosie91 (Sep 6, 2018)

Asclepias said:


> irosie91 said:
> 
> 
> > Asclepias said:
> ...



if you are a young black male----you have a much higher probability of
dying of acute lead poisoning to the brain than  do I.    The poisoner
is most likely to be another young black male


----------



## Asclepias (Sep 6, 2018)

irosie91 said:


> Asclepias said:
> 
> 
> > irosie91 said:
> ...


if youre a white woman you have a much higher probability of being killed by a white male than do I.


----------



## Asclepias (Sep 6, 2018)

irosie91 said:


> Asclepias said:
> 
> 
> > irosie91 said:
> ...


Not sure what youre trying to say here. Are you saying that civil rights are not good because you think it caused Black people to kill each other?


----------



## theliq (Sep 7, 2018)

irosie91 said:


> Asclepias said:
> 
> 
> > irosie91 said:
> ...


Non CAME FROM TIMBUKTU,You Fool,they were mainly Ashanti and others,the Arab Slavers were doing Whites Commands from Britain and the Americans...EVER HEARD OF THE TRIANGLE OF TRADE???????AS A FOOT NOTE,MOST OF THE BRITISH SLAVE SHIPS WERE OWNED AND HUGE PROFITS MADE By none other than ASKENAZI JEWS...YOU NEED TO READ AND COMPREHEND HISTORY OF THE ZIONIST CULT...YOUR CULT,BEFORE PROCEEDING WITH YOUR ERRONOUS BULLSHIT


----------



## IM2 (Sep 7, 2018)

irosie91 said:


> IM2 said:
> 
> 
> > irosie91 said:
> ...



It doesn't matter what's not clear to your stupid ass. Elijah Muhammad was no Saudi, idiot. He was a black man originally named Eljah Poole. Now since I know even moreso that you don't know what the fuck you are talking about, I'm done talking to you about Malcolm X.


----------



## IM2 (Sep 7, 2018)

Asclepias said:


> irosie91 said:
> 
> 
> > wrong again   butterfly
> ...



DAMN! ASS was whipped on that one.


----------



## IM2 (Sep 7, 2018)

irosie91 said:


> Asclepias said:
> 
> 
> > irosie91 said:
> ...



You might want retract that comment rosiepalms.





*Why the Gigantic, Decades-Long Drop in Black Youth Crime Threatens Major Interests*
Mike Males
Published: August 15, 2013

Imagine that a time-liberated version of vigilante George Zimmerman sees two youths walking through his neighborhood: black, hoodied Trayvon Martin of 2012, and a white teen from 1959 (say Bud Anderson from _Father Knows Best_). Based purely on statistics of race and era, which one should Zimmerman most fear of harboring criminal intent? Answer: He should fear (actually, not fear) them equally; each has about the same low odds of committing a crime.

For nearly all serious and minor offenses, including homicide, rates among black teenagers nationally were lower in 2011 than when racial statistics were first collected nationally in 1964. Black youths’ murder arrest rates are considerably lower today than back when Bill Cosby was funny (long, long ago).

We don’t associate Jim and Margaret Anderson’s 1950s cherubs with juvenile crime—but that’s based on nostalgia and cultural biases, not fact. Back then, nearly 1 in 10 youth were arrested every year; today, around 3 in 100. Limited statistics of the 1950s show juvenile crime wasn’t just pranks and joyriding; “younger and younger children” are committing “the most wanton and senseless of murders… and mass rape,” the chair of the Senate Subcommittee on Juvenile Delinquency warned in 1956.

Since the sainted Fifties, America has seen rapid teenage population growth and dramatic shifts toward more single parenting, more lethal drugs and weapons, increased middle-aged (that is, parent-age) drug abuse and imprisonment, decreased incarceration of youth, decreased youthful religious affiliation, and more violent and explicit media available to younger ages. Horrifying, as the culture critics far Right to far Left—including Obama, who spends many pages and speeches berating popular culture as some major driver of bad youth behavior—repeatedly insist.

And after 50 years of all these terrible changes in American culture? *Today’s young African Americans display the lowest rates of crime and serious risk of any generation that can be reliably assessed*.

In the last 20 years in particular, the FBI reports, rates of crime among African American youth have plummeted: All offenses (down 47%), drug offenses (down 50%), property offenses (down 51%), serious Part I offenses (down 53%), assault (down 59%), robbery (down 60%), all violent offenses (down 60%), rape (down 66%), and murder (down 82%).

New, 2012 figures from California’s Criminal Justice Statistics Center reveal that the state’s black youth show the lowest level of homicide arrest since statewide racial tabulations were first assembled in 1960. Nearly every type of offense—felony, misdemeanor, and status—is much rarer among black youth today than in past generations.

The black youth crime drop is not due to “getting tough”—just the opposite. In 2012, a record-low 231 California black youth were locked up in state correctional facilities, compared to over 2,000 in the mid-1990s, and 800 in 1959, the first year numbers were kept. “Status crime” policing of black youth, reflected in curfew, loitering, and other non-criminal-stops, also has fallen to record lows. Little solid evidence connects policies to reduced crime, except maybe for the correlation with increased college enrollment.

You can see from these paragraphs why the huge improvements in behavior among America’s, and particularly California’s, African American teenagers over the last 20 to 40 years is a distressing development for so many powerful interests across the spectrum.

According to everyone’s pet theories and fine-tuned profit prospectus, this wasn’t supposed to happen. And so, on rightist Fox and liberal MSNBC, from President Obama and the local Tea Party legislator, from pundits reactionary to radical, any notion of praising young African Americans even for the most obvious and mammoth improvements in behavior is utterly taboo.

For example, FBI clearance and arrest tabulations now indicate black youths under age 18 account for just 2% of the nation’s homicides. See if you can find that vital perspective in any politician, expert, or major-media commentary.

Rather, the time period when all interests felt their headiest was the early 1990s. Police, pundits, politicians, and News@11 gushed with the terrors of the crack epidemic, “adolescent superpredators,” teenage “sociopaths,” murderous gangs marauding from inner city to suburb to Mayberry, and an ever worsening “crime storm” of dark-skinned zombies slavering to “murder, rape, rob, assault, burglarize, deal deadly drugs, and get high…so long as their youthful energies hold out.”

Indeed, the statistics of California in 1990 were alarming:


     221 black youths were arrested for murder,
 4,235 for drug offenses
 6,884 for violent felonies,
22,441 for all felonies, and
45,703 for all offenses.
In 2012, in a California black-youth population of similar size (around 250,000 age 10-17) and a similarly complete statewide crime report:


       20 black youths were arrested for murder,
 1,019 for drug offenses
 2,886 for violent felonies,
 8,288 for all felonies, and
24,889 for all offenses.
How can this mammoth decline not be front-page news—especially to inform the ongoing Trayvon Martin and Fruitvale murder discussions?

The sad reality is that authorities, academic experts, politicians, and geriatric-media reporters (the average age of news consumers is well over 50) of 2013 simply do not know how to deal with a young black population that is _not_ committing shootings, robberies, drug mayhem, and gangsterisms in mass numbers—let alone one that is dramatically less criminal than the older generations deploring them.

Listen to today’s media panels, politician speeches, even academic forums: the last 20 years never happened. Only young people commit crime and use and sell drugs, the commentariat herd recites. From CNN’s Anderson Cooper to First Lady Michelle Obama, young black men are always misrepresented as getting more violent.

America’s warped crime and social policy establishment badly needs black youth to be killers and thugs, to retreat into the comforts of 1990, nostalgia for a past that never existed, and smug, politically and fiscally profitable prophecies of demographic doom. In America of 2013, just as in 1913, feared scapegoats on which to blame social problems remain a hotter commodity than scientific analysis and effective policy. 

Why the Gigantic, Decades-Long Drop in Black Youth Crime Threatens Major Interests — Center on Juvenile and Criminal Justice

If civil rights isn't working its because of the resistance of whites.


----------



## IM2 (Sep 7, 2018)

Two Thumbs said:


> IM2 said:
> 
> 
> > MarcATL said:
> ...



Yep you are a sheep. A sheep with a bird brain.


----------



## irosie91 (Sep 7, 2018)

theliq said:


> [
> Non CAME FROM TIMBUKTU,You Fool,they were mainly Ashanti and others,the Arab Slavers were doing Whites Commands from Britain and the Americans...EVER HEARD OF THE TRIANGLE OF TRADE???????AS A FOOT NOTE,MOST OF THE BRITISH SLAVE SHIPS WERE OWNED AND HUGE PROFITS MADE By none other than ASKENAZI JEWS...YOU NEED TO READ AND COMPREHEND HISTORY OF THE ZIONIST CULT...YOUR CULT,BEFORE PROCEEDING WITH YOUR ERRONOUS BULLSHIT



try again Liq----you post is idiotic from top to bottom---the result of extreme ignorance of REAL history and the result of the teachings  from the cradle of filth in which you were nurtured.     ARABS  controlled the SLAVE TRADE ----mostly sub-Saharan blacks----for THOUSANDS OF YEARS.    ---that's arabs---ORIGINATING IN ARABIA    and here is a code word for you    "ISMAELITES" -----which really means---for the past more than 3000 years----unwashed, illiterate,
criminals who deal in slave trade  (the term even shows up in the bible)    "british slave ships"----nope---actually most were Dutch.      Ashkenzis owned them?------well no----Some jews who fled the filth of the INQUISITION in Portugal did get involved in the
shipping business in the Netherlands and that is about it------they are SEPHARDI.    Shipping business----RENTED sometimes by "white"  slave dealers and that is about ALL YOU REALLY GOT---<<<<not much.     Levi strauss----inventer of the BLUE JEANS  was also a JOOOOO-----but the CLAMPTON BOYS who were them at the SHOOT OUT AT THE OK CORRAL----were not Zionists-----
sheeeeesh-----you were suckled on dog shit


----------



## irosie91 (Sep 7, 2018)

IM2 said:


> irosie91 said:
> 
> 
> > Asclepias said:
> ...




ROFLMAO     I have never worked in California ---not did my bullet to the brain patients live there  (or die there)


----------



## theliq (Sep 7, 2018)

irosie91 said:


> theliq said:
> 
> 
> > [
> ...


You KNOW NOT THE MINUTE NOR THE HOUR...AS FOR UNWASHED ILLITERATE ARABS,You FOOL...Muslim Arabs Had Great Empires,bought Maths,Medicine,Hydrology,State of the Art Technology at the Time,EXCETRA ...You only need to see the Brilliance of the Muslin Arabs from Central Asia to Palestine plus the Moors in Espana(who incidentally gave Jews total freedom in their empire,so much so that both peoples fought together against the merauding Christians...So Arabs helped Jews.....After the Inquisition(which was in reality to kill off the remnants  of  the Jews and Moors the Arab/Muslims then gave Jews santury in Istanbul..so you and Jews have much to thank the Muslim Arabs for,instead of SLAGGING THEM OFF...The biggest problem today is the Zionist Cult,originated by a Gay,Athiest Jew circa 1896...This Cult of Coverted NON JEWS essentially,now run Israel...NOT REAL JEWS BUT SYNTHETIC WANNABEES...Get A Life you Racist Zionist ...YOU KNOW NOT THE MINUTE NOR THE HOUR...as I said


I await your abusive (which you seem to enjoy when responding to decent folk) response


----------



## theliq (Sep 7, 2018)

iamwhatiseem said:


> Whatever child.
> People walk around with Che shirts on as well....


And he was Brilliant too like Malcolm X.......Che became a Doctor of Medicine at the age of 19,you need to educate you mind before opening your orifice


----------



## deanrd (Sep 7, 2018)

MarcATL said:


> What is it that he did that brings out the hatred of white people so?
> 
> He didn't kill anyone, he didn't steal from anyone, he didn't commit any crimes, in his life that he's known for as a Minister and thought-leader of his time.
> 
> ...


Republicans hate black people.

I was watching a report where one judge the GOP nominated couldn't pass the smell test for Republican Tim Scott.  The only Republican who was against this judge with white nationalist ties.  Scott managed to get Marco Rubio to also vote against this judge and so far, he is the only judge that didn't pass.

Republicans didn't just hold up judges for Obama, they held up hundreds of federal judges all over the country until there was a Republican President.

When they say elections have consequences, they mean it.  They will do anything to get what they want.

And what do they want?  They want to loot the country for the rich.  And they use racism to get to that end.  Poor whites and racist whites will continue to support Republicans because they think the GOP is protecting them from dangerous blacks and Hispanics.

And Republicans have made ALL blacks and Hispanics dangerous.  In fact, they've made all minorities dangerous.

You have to be WON DUM FUK to cheer losing your healthcare and healthcare for your family.  That's how messed up thee people are.


----------



## irosie91 (Sep 7, 2018)

theliq said:


> irosie91 said:
> 
> 
> > theliq said:
> ...



Liq-----you  (putative 'decent person' )     I do not know if you are decent--but I do know that you are
WELL EDUCATED in islamo Nazi shit.    You know nothing about the history of  "da ummah"    I do----I have relatives born in those shit holes.   My own hubby was born a BONAFIDE DHIMMI in a ummah shit hole in which his HIGHLY LITERATE jewish community had already been recording their history for MORE THAN 1000 years before the rapist dog of
mecca was born..    An interesting tidbit----that very same community has LETTERS from a jewish leader who was AFFLICTED with Islamic rule---in
ANDALUS   almost 1000 years ago.     Seek written
sources from literate people------the stuff you study was co-written by Nazi war criminals who escaped
the Nuremburg trials and landed in Syria and Egypt.

feel free to ask questions----I got primary sources from  Turkey,  Tunisia,   Iran,  Yemen,  and  "etc"---
real people born in the shit of the UMMAH.  
(me?   well,  I am a yankee doodle dandy---third
generation)


----------



## irosie91 (Sep 7, 2018)

deanrd said:


> MarcATL said:
> 
> 
> > What is it that he did that brings out the hatred of white people so?
> ...



almost true----but simply political    Repubs used to have HORRORS of labor unions-----so they hated all minorities.   ------Italians, jooos,  Irish, blacks---etc. 
Things have changed----now the donkey is pixilated. and the elephant----at least a bit less so.     I am from a line  UNIONISTS-----thus a registered democrat  ----but voted for trump.   Repubs even hated  FDR in the past


----------



## iamwhatiseem (Sep 7, 2018)

theliq said:


> iamwhatiseem said:
> 
> 
> > Whatever child.
> ...



Why would that matter.... Che was a complete failure and became the monsters that he fought.


----------



## irosie91 (Sep 7, 2018)

iamwhatiseem said:


> theliq said:
> 
> 
> > iamwhatiseem said:
> ...



adolf had a high IQ too.  -----Stalin was a STAR 
DIVINITY STUDENT in his university.    Mengele
was a genius doc.


----------



## deanrd (Sep 7, 2018)

irosie91 said:


> deanrd said:
> 
> 
> > MarcATL said:
> ...


Republicans are 90% white.  Hardly pixelated.
When people don't get the freebies Trump promised them, they will stop voting Trump.
And I look forward to the day they stop voting GOP.  And they get older and die off, most of the younger ones don't understand the hate their elders feel towards minorities.


----------



## irosie91 (Sep 7, 2018)

deanrd said:


> irosie91 said:
> 
> 
> > deanrd said:
> ...



I am white----democrat by birth----and voted for Trump----I do not remember him promising me or
my  "class"   "freebies".     I do not believe that Trump hates minorities.     In my childhood, I knew LOTS of people who hated this or that group-----in fact----
my town had been and almost continued to be
"RESTRICTED"   until selling little houses  became too big an advantage to the old time Nazis there---that was in the 1950s and 60s.    I interacted with lots of virtual Nazis and read their literature-----which ---INTERESTINGLY ENOUGH----has been adopted by
da PUTATIVE "LEFT"  in the past few decades


----------



## katsteve2012 (Sep 7, 2018)

hadit said:


> Most white people, far from hating Malcolm X, would more likely say, Malcolm who? Aside from him proclaiming Obama to be the Messiah, most don't really care who he is.



Do you realize that Malcolm X was dead before Obama was even born?


----------



## irosie91 (Sep 7, 2018)

katsteve2012 said:


> hadit said:
> 
> 
> > Most white people, far from hating Malcolm X, would more likely say, Malcolm who? Aside from him proclaiming Obama to be the Messiah, most don't really care who he is.
> ...



killed by the followers of the muzzie messiah ---
the "HONORABLE ELIJAH MUHUMMAD"---Saudi
stooge------not because of his activities as a pimp---but because he questioned the MORALS of----the muzzie messiah


----------



## irosie91 (Sep 7, 2018)

In fact most americans of MY generation  (I IS DAMNED OLD)   did not  "hate"     X ----they never heard of him---he was no biggie even while breathing and marching around the black turd in the sand.


----------



## hadit (Sep 7, 2018)

katsteve2012 said:


> hadit said:
> 
> 
> > Most white people, far from hating Malcolm X, would more likely say, Malcolm who? Aside from him proclaiming Obama to be the Messiah, most don't really care who he is.
> ...



You obviously didn't read many posts in this thread, because I explained that it was Calypso Louie that said that. Brain fart.


----------



## theliq (Sep 7, 2018)

irosie91 said:


> theliq said:
> 
> 
> > irosie91 said:
> ...


Abuse AS EXPECTED...YAWN


----------



## theliq (Sep 7, 2018)

irosie91 said:


> deanrd said:
> 
> 
> > MarcATL said:
> ...


Shows you are a Flip-Flop


----------



## theliq (Sep 7, 2018)

iamwhatiseem said:


> theliq said:
> 
> 
> > iamwhatiseem said:
> ...


THAT IS JUST YOUR OPINION...more folk think otherwise


----------



## iamwhatiseem (Sep 8, 2018)

theliq said:


> iamwhatiseem said:
> 
> 
> > theliq said:
> ...



Folks that operate on emotion yes.
Che was the head of Castro's political prisons. Che liked to execute people. During his tenure at the prison he was a mass murderer, murdering countless people who held different political beliefs. Probably what ANTIFA would like to do today, so I get that doesn't bother them.
Che would send soldiers and even high ranking officers into impossible battles that led to many of them dying for no conceivable reason. A fact his sympathizers like to ignore. Che simply liked to see people die.


----------



## Pilot1 (Sep 8, 2018)

iamwhatiseem said:


> Che was the head of Castro's political prisons. Che liked to execute people. During his tenure at the prison he was a mass murderer, murdering countless people who held different political beliefs. Probably what ANTIFA would like to do today, so I get that doesn't bother them.
> Che would send soldiers and even high ranking officers into impossible battles that led to many of them dying for no conceivable reason. A fact his sympathizers like to ignore. Che simply liked to see people die.



Yet Che Guevera is the absolute DARLING of the American Left, including Nike activist Colin Kaepernick who wheres a t shirt with his image.  Che is seen ALL over college campuses on posters, t-shirts, etc.  They just love a mass murderer.  Maybe they should read history instead of smoking Pot, and living in their I phones.


----------



## irosie91 (Sep 8, 2018)

Pilot1 said:


> iamwhatiseem said:
> 
> 
> > Che was the head of Castro's political prisons. Che liked to execute people. During his tenure at the prison he was a mass murderer, murdering countless people who held different political beliefs. Probably what ANTIFA would like to do today, so I get that doesn't bother them.
> ...



a bit for human interest----my work took me---on occasion to  "the prison ward for the criminally insane" ------way back in the late 70s.    In the "common room" ---where I preferred to interview the inmates   ----the inmates has decorated with endless  CHE POSTERS-----and did Che dress up---black berets and mustaches.    It was eerie


----------



## theliq (Sep 8, 2018)

iamwhatiseem said:


> theliq said:
> 
> 
> > iamwhatiseem said:
> ...


He did a lot of Good,if you ever bothered to enquire,"Motor Cycle Diaries" is recommended

As for Murderers...what is your opinion when the Americans Slaughtered over 235,000 Iraqis in an afternoon in Iraq War 1...and you have the Temerity to call Che an executioner...but you mention not those he was fighting,US backed Despot Murderers...read more and your bias will dissipate


----------



## theliq (Sep 8, 2018)

irosie91 said:


> Pilot1 said:
> 
> 
> > iamwhatiseem said:
> ...


I think you are speaking about yourself above


----------



## MizMolly (Sep 9, 2018)

Asclepias said:


> IM2 said:
> 
> 
> > Indeependent said:
> ...


More like a 300 year headstart. We didnt get civil rights until the 60's and thats being generous.[/QUOTE]
All this "head start" shit is just that. None of us have been here 188 or 300 years to get that head start. WE arent holding you back from anything. Live in the present, the past is gone.


----------



## MizMolly (Sep 9, 2018)

IM2 said:


> buttercup said:
> 
> 
> > I was just doing some reading on Malcolm X, and it appears that toward the very end of his life, he had a change of mind and heart… Which is good.  As I said earlier on the thread, I have nothing against the man, I just disagree with his approach. But evidently he himself realized he had the wrong approach.  His involvement with the Nation of Islam definitely  put him on the wrong path...so good thing he had the wisdom to leave them.
> ...


He faced hatred because he was hateful.


----------



## MizMolly (Sep 9, 2018)

IM2 said:


> Markle said:
> 
> 
> > MarcATL said:
> ...


Ah, but when whites think they are superior, they are racist, and rightly so. You agree with Malcolm X saying it though, pretty ironic


----------



## Asclepias (Sep 9, 2018)

MizMolly said:


> Asclepias said:
> 
> 
> > IM2 said:
> ...


All this "head start" shit is just that. None of us have been here 188 or 300 years to get that head start. WE arent holding you back from anything. Live in the present, the past is gone.[/QUOTE]
You dont have to be here for 300 years. All you have to do is pick up the baton your ancestors have been passing down to you when youre ready. I know you arent holding me back. I cant be stopped. Youre trying your hardest to though and thats what I resent. No the past isnt gone. Its relevant and affects the present and the future. Thats why they teach you history. If what you thought was correct then they would never make history a required course.


----------



## Toro (Sep 9, 2018)

I liked Malcolm VIII better.


----------



## Markle (Sep 10, 2018)

theliq said:


> Trump is GUILTY,the Ruskies have vision of his WEIRD(their words) Sexual Practices(God knows what they are)filmed in a Hotel in Russia,the Guy is about as Low as you can Go



Guilty of what?


----------



## Markle (Sep 10, 2018)

Asclepias said:


> It did a lot of good. When you walk down the street now whites are the ones that step off the curb.
> 
> If I chose to eat something I dont have enter and exit via the back door.
> 
> I drink water out of any fountain I choose.


----------



## Markle (Sep 10, 2018)

theliq said:


> He did a lot of Good,if you ever bothered to enquire,"Motor Cycle Diaries" is recommended
> 
> As for Murderers...what is your opinion when the Americans Slaughtered over 235,000 Iraqis in an afternoon in Iraq War 1...and you have the Temerity to call Che an executioner...but you mention not those he was fighting,US backed Despot Murderers...read more and your bias will dissipate



Che Guevara did a lot of good?  You're one sick puppy!

Why are you lying about the Gulf War"?  In addition, there were 35 countries who joined America in the Gulf War.  

"During the bombing campaign prior to the ground war, many aerial attacks led to civilian casualties. In one particularly notable incident, stealth planes bombed a bunker in Amirya, causing the deaths of 200-400 civilians, who were taking refuge there at the time. Scenes of burned and mutilated bodies were subsequently broadcast, and controversy raged over the status of the bunker, with some stating that it was a civilian shelter, while others contended that it was a center of Iraqi military operations, and that the civilians had been deliberately moved there to act as human shields.

An investigation by Beth Osborne Daponte estimated civilian fatalities at about 3,500 from bombing, and some 100,000 from other effects of the war.

*Iraqi Casualties in Persian Gulf War*
The exact number of Iraqi combat casualties is unknown, but it is believed to have been heavy. Some estimate that Iraq sustained between 20,000 and 35,000 fatalities. A report commissioned by the U.S. Air Force, estimated 10,000-12,000 Iraqi combat deaths in the air campaign, and as many as 10,000 casualties in the ground war. This analysis is based on Iraqi prisoner of war reports.

Saddam Hussein's government gave high civilian casualty figures in order to draw support from the Islamic countries. The Iraqi government claimed that 2,300 civilians died during the air campaign. According to the Project on Defense Alternatives study, 3,664 Iraqi civilians, and between 20,000 and 26,000 military personnel, were killed in the conflict, while 75,000 Iraqi soldiers were wounded."

Persian Gulf War Casualties ~ Persian Gulf War


----------



## theliq (Sep 11, 2018)

Markle said:


> theliq said:
> 
> 
> > He did a lot of Good,if you ever bothered to enquire,"Motor Cycle Diaries" is recommended
> ...


What an Idiot


----------



## IM2 (Sep 11, 2018)

Markle supports this. In front of a Trump paid crowd he spoke:


----------



## theliq (Sep 11, 2018)

IM2 said:


> Markle supports this. In front of a Trump paid crowd he spoke:


Dump Trump


----------



## IM2 (Sep 11, 2018)

theliq said:


> IM2 said:
> 
> 
> > Markle supports this. In front of a Trump paid crowd he spoke:
> ...



You'll get no argument from me on that.


----------



## IM2 (Sep 11, 2018)

*All this "head start" shit is just that. None of us have been here 188 or 300 years to get that head start. WE aren't holding you back from anything. Live in the present, the past is gone.*

Really? Let us now talk about the present for this young man. 

*ALL RISE! CLASS IS IN SESSION!*





African Americans are better off in many ways but are still disadvantaged by racial inequality 
Report • By Janelle Jones, John Schmitt, and Valerie Wilson • *February 26, 2018* 

Following are some of the key findings:


African Americans today are much better educated than they were in 1968 but still lag behind whites in overall educational attainment. More than 90 percent of younger African Americans (ages 25 to 29) have graduated from high school, compared with just over half in 1968—which means they’ve nearly closed the gap with white high school graduation rates. They are also more than twice as likely to have a college degree as in 1968 but are still half as likely as young whites to have a college degree.
The substantial progress in educational attainment of African Americans has been accompanied by significant absolute improvements in wages, incomes, wealth, and health since 1968. But black workers still make only 82.5 cents on every dollar earned by white workers, African Americans are 2.5 times as likely to be in poverty as whites, and the median white family has almost 10 times as much wealth as the median black family.
With respect to homeownership, unemployment, and incarceration, America has failed to deliver any progress for African Americans over the last five decades. In these areas, their situation has either failed to improve relative to whites or has worsened. In 2017 the black unemployment rate was 7.5 percent, up from 6.7 percent in 1968, and is still roughly twice the white unemployment rate. In 2015, the black homeownership rate was just over 40 percent, virtually unchanged since 1968, and trailing a full 30 points behind the white homeownership rate, which saw modest gains over the same period. And the share of African Americans in prison or jail almost tripled between 1968 and 2016 and is currently more than six times the white incarceration rate.
*High school graduation rates.* Over the last five decades, African Americans have seen substantial gains in high school completion rates. In 1968, just over half (54.4 percent) of 25- to 29-year-old African Americans had a high school diploma. Today, more than nine out of 10 African Americans (92.3 percent) in the same age range had a high school diploma. (See *Table 1* for all data presented in this report.)

The large increase in high school completion rates helped to close the gap relative to whites. In 1968, African Americans trailed whites by more than 20 percentage points (75.0 percent of whites had completed high school, compared with 54.4 percent of blacks). In the most recent data, the gap is just 3.3 percentage points (95.6 percent for whites versus 92.3 percent for African Americans).

The unemployment rate for African Americans in 2017 (the last full year of data) was 7.5 percent, 0.8 percentage points higher than it was in 1968 (6.7 percent). The unemployment rate for whites was 3.8 percent in 2017 and 3.2 percent in 1968.3

The unemployment data for these two years, almost 50 years apart, demonstrate a longstanding and unfortunate economic regularity: the unemployment rate for black workers is consistently about twice as high as it is for white workers.

The inflation-adjusted hourly wage of the typical black worker rose 30.5 percent between 1968 and 2016, or about 0.6 percent per year. This slow rate of growth is particularly disappointing given the large increase in educational attainment among African Americans over these decades.

Even slower real wage growth (about 0.2 percent per year) for the typical white worker—albeit starting from a higher initial wage—meant that African Americans _did_ modestly close the racial wage gap over the last five decades. But, in 2016, by the hourly wage measure used here, the typical black worker still only made 82.5 cents on every dollar earned by the typical white worker.

50 years after the Kerner Commission: African Americans are better off in many ways but are still disadvantaged by racial inequality

Be careful what you ask for because you will get it.


----------



## Windparadox (Sep 11, 2018)

`
Most white people think Malcom X is a rap artist.
`


----------



## IM2 (Sep 11, 2018)

Windparadox said:


> `
> Most white people think Malcom X is a rap artist.
> `



I doubt that. But it was funny.


----------



## sparky (Sep 11, 2018)

Windparadox said:


> `
> Most white people think Malcom X is a rap artist.
> `



Most_ people_ would need to be 70-75 years old to even _remember_ MX

~S~


----------



## IM2 (Sep 11, 2018)

sparky said:


> Windparadox said:
> 
> 
> > `
> ...



Not really, I'm 57 and he was around when I was a kid. However why is it these excuses are being made for X when you guys can remember everything about George Washington you choose to and  you weren't even close to being thought about? I probably know the answer I am going to get but …


----------



## sparky (Sep 11, 2018)

Because X was no where _near_ a historical icon as Washington IM2

~S~


----------



## Asclepias (Sep 11, 2018)

sparky said:


> Because X was no where _near_ a historical icon as Washington IM2
> 
> ~S~


Depends on who you ask. Malcolm X is a much more important historical figure to me than G Dub.


----------



## sparky (Sep 11, 2018)

X was a civil rights activist , quite the stretch from a FF

Ain;t no X day on the calendar

~S~


----------



## IM2 (Sep 11, 2018)

sparky said:


> Because X was no where _near_ a historical icon as Washington IM2
> 
> ~S~



X is a bigger historical icon to us as blacks and Americans than slave owning Washington ever could be.


----------



## hadit (Sep 11, 2018)

Asclepias said:


> sparky said:
> 
> 
> > Because X was no where _near_ a historical icon as Washington IM2
> ...



And therein lies your answer. You're upset that people don't agree with you and think it's because of hate. Using your standard, it would be accurate to say you hate Washington.


----------



## Asclepias (Sep 11, 2018)

sparky said:


> X was a civil rights activist , quite the stretch from a FF
> 
> Ain;t no X day on the calendar
> 
> ~S~


There are a lot of Black people not on the calendar. That just shows me how racist whites are. It doesnt make me think G Dub is more of a historical figure than Malcolm X.


----------



## IM2 (Sep 11, 2018)

sparky said:


> X was a civil rights activist , quite the stretch from a FF
> 
> Ain;t no X day on the calendar
> 
> ~S~



X was indeed a freedom fighter.


----------



## Asclepias (Sep 11, 2018)

hadit said:


> Asclepias said:
> 
> 
> > sparky said:
> ...


I dont hate anyone  but I do despise all chattel slave owners.  Using your standard it would be accurate to to say you hate Black people.


----------



## IM2 (Sep 11, 2018)

hadit said:


> Asclepias said:
> 
> 
> > sparky said:
> ...



Washington owned slaves. So if we hate him figure it out.


----------



## IM2 (Sep 11, 2018)

This is why whites hate Malcolm.


----------



## sparky (Sep 11, 2018)

Asclepias said:


> sparky said:
> 
> 
> > X was a civil rights activist , quite the stretch from a FF
> ...



there are people of every race/religion/color who _aren't _on the calendar Asclepias

mostly due to the fact that they weren't all that _enlightening _, which racism had nothing to do with 

Admitting one is a victim of his/her own volition is just too_ painful_ , and so the _weak_ need someone or thing to _blame
_
let us know how that works out for ya

~S~


----------



## Asclepias (Sep 11, 2018)

sparky said:


> Asclepias said:
> 
> 
> > sparky said:
> ...


I didnt say there werent. However most of the people on the calendar are white people.  Racism has everything to do with it. Its an attempt to make Black people honor the same goons and sadistic inbred white boys that enslaved our ancestors. Fuckem. If I could spit on them I would. 

Its working out great. The first step in being successful is figuring out your environment, who created it, and then how to out smart them.  Since I have have done all three the results tell me I am correct in my analysis.


----------



## IM2 (Sep 11, 2018)

*"Malcolm X, Do You Hate All White People?" (1963)*


Seems that some whites always ask questions they really do not want to hear the answers to. Then when they get the answer, they get upset like they really didn't expect that to be the answer.


----------



## sparky (Sep 11, 2018)

IM2 said:


> This is why whites hate Malcolm.



Aretha said it better>
~S~


----------



## EGR one (Sep 11, 2018)

IM2 said:


> hadit said:
> 
> 
> > Asclepias said:
> ...



If you hate Washington because he owned slaves, you are an ignorant racist ass.


----------



## Asclepias (Sep 11, 2018)

EGR one said:


> IM2 said:
> 
> 
> > hadit said:
> ...


Hey lice head. Hes Black. Why would Washington be someone he loves?


----------



## sparky (Sep 11, 2018)

Asclepias said:


> sparky said:
> 
> 
> > Asclepias said:
> ...



Good luck spittin' on the world , while trying to outsmart it 

Sounds to me you'll be spinnin' those racist wheels for a while

~S~


----------



## Asclepias (Sep 11, 2018)

IM2 said:


> *"Malcolm X, Do You Hate All White People?" (1963)*
> 
> 
> Seems that some whites always ask questions they really do not want to hear the answers to. Then when they get the answer, they get upset like they really didn't expect that to be the answer.


You know what they really thinking is "I cant believe this nigra not thinking the way I want him to think."


----------



## IM2 (Sep 11, 2018)

sparky said:


> Asclepias said:
> 
> 
> > sparky said:
> ...



We don't need to admit what is not true because whites repeat a lie to themselves so they can feel better about themselves.


----------



## Asclepias (Sep 11, 2018)

sparky said:


> Asclepias said:
> 
> 
> > sparky said:
> ...


Dont need to spit on the world or outsmart it. The world is good. Its the whites that I have already spit on and outsmarted so no luck is needed for something already accomplished.


----------



## IM2 (Sep 11, 2018)

EGR one said:


> IM2 said:
> 
> 
> > hadit said:
> ...



No, If we blacks hate Washington because he owned slaves we are right.


----------



## IM2 (Sep 11, 2018)

sparky said:


> IM2 said:
> 
> 
> > This is why whites hate Malcolm.
> ...



No Malcolm did and Aretha agreed.


----------



## Asclepias (Sep 11, 2018)

IM2 said:


> sparky said:
> 
> 
> > IM2 said:
> ...


Exactly...She supported the Black Panther party that took its ideology from Malcolm X

ARETHA LOVED BLACK PEOPLE | AFROPUNK


----------



## IM2 (Sep 11, 2018)

And whites don't like this man either.

*Full Marcus Garvey Speech*


----------



## hadit (Sep 11, 2018)

Asclepias said:


> hadit said:
> 
> 
> > Asclepias said:
> ...


Then there are a lot of black Africans you must despise.

Me hating black people would only be accurate if I expressed a standard that meant that.  I not only haven't expressed such a standard, I haven't expressed one at all.  You have been insisting that people hate X because they don't think he's significant.  The fact is, they don't, any more than you hate any random historical figure about whom you care very little.


----------



## sparky (Sep 11, 2018)

so much hate, so little time....

~S~


----------



## Asclepias (Sep 11, 2018)

hadit said:


> Asclepias said:
> 
> 
> > hadit said:
> ...


I wouldnt call it a lot. Just the ones that break their necks to make whites happy.

You've expressed your opinion which tells me you hate Blacks. I dont mind but dont try and tell me you dont. I've never said people hate Malcolm X because they dont think he is significant. The opposite is the truth. Whites hate Malcolm X due to him being very significant.  If not for him they would have never been forced into civil rights.


----------



## hadit (Sep 11, 2018)

Asclepias said:


> hadit said:
> 
> 
> > Asclepias said:
> ...



See, that's where the wheels fall off your tricycle.  Who do you think rounded up African slaves to sell to Europeans?  Who do you think kept African slaves in Africa in the first place?  Slavery was quite common in the world in those days, and in some of those areas, still is.  Not in European areas, however.



> You've expressed your opinion which tells me you hate Blacks. I dont mind but dont try and tell me you dont.



I don't have to tell you anything because:

1.  I know myself and your opinion means nothing.  You cannot point to anything I have written that indicates I hate Black people.  Please feel free to try and be laughed at.  Then, after failing, feel free to play in traffic.
2.  You are quite impervious to facts.  Once you come to an emotional conclusion, you refuse to move from it.



> I've never said people hate Malcolm X because they dont think he is significant.



When I pointed out quite truthfully that most whites don't care enough about X to hate him, you insisted that they don't care about him because they hate him.  Interesting, no?



> The opposite is the truth. Whites hate Malcolm X due to him being very significant.  If not for him they would have never been forced into civil rights.



Most whites simply don't care about X, much less hate him in any fashion.


----------



## IM2 (Sep 11, 2018)

hadit said:


> Asclepias said:
> 
> 
> > hadit said:
> ...



You need to drop the African chattel slave stories son. That's fake news.

*Did We Sell Each Other Into Slavery: Misconceptions About the African Involvement in the Slave Trade*
 
There are many misconceptions about African history and nowhere is this more true than the topic of the slave trade. Very often I see comments by people who argue that Africans sold each other into slavery. There is some element of truth to this, but to speak of the slave trade solely as Africans selling each other t is a gross oversimplification of what was a complex historical event. This also seems to be an attempt to shift the burden of the slave trade on the victims of that very trade. In _How Europe Underdeveloped Africa_, Walter Rodney mentions how the white author of a book on the slave trade admitted that he was encouraged by other scholars to blame the slave trade solely on the Africans. This narrative helps to lessen European guilt by making Africans seem just as or even more guilty of being involved in the slave trade. This piece is not an attempt to ignore the African role in the slave trade or to absolve those that were involved, but to to provide a more complete picture of the African involvement in slave trade.

In the first place, the Portuguese initiated what eventually became the Trans-Atlantic slave trade mainly through slave raids along the coasts of Africa. The first of these raids came in 1444 and was led by Lançarote de Freitas. The problem with raiding for slaves was that it was extremely dangerous. For instance, the slave trader Nuno Tristão was killed during an ambush. Slave raiding proved to be an extremely dangerous way to obtain slaves, but buying slaves was much safer and took less effort on the part of the Europeans. Therefore, the first phase of the slave trade began not with a trade, but with a series of raids. This point is especially important because although the slave trade was on some levels based on a partnership between European buyers and African traders, the slave trade did not begin as such.

Moreover, the partnership between the traders and buyers was an uneasy one. The European slave traders often betrayed those who supplied them with slaves. A famous case of this was the African slave trader Daaga who was tricked and captured by slave traders. He was taken to Trinidad where he would eventually lead a mutiny. Another example is given by Anne Bailey in her book _African Voices in the Atlantic Slave Trade_. She mentions the story of Chief Ndorkutsu who had been providing captives to the European traders. Eventually some of the Ndorkutsu’s own relatives were tricked into boarding a slave ship and then taken as slaves to Cuba. In some cases, such as that of Madam Tinubu in Nigeria and Afonso of the Kongo Kingdom, those Africans that initially gave African captives to the Europeans came to resist the slave trade. Tinubu had a change of heart when she realized how inhumanely the slaves were treated. Afonso was almost assassinated by the Portuguese after he demanded an end to the slave trade in his kingdom.

Typically wars in West Africa were relatively short affairs that left a small number of causalities. The introduction of European weapons made these wars more drawn out and destructive affairs. Moreover, the only way Africans could acquire these firearms was through the trade of slaves. A king of Dahomey once requested that Europeans establish a firearms factory in his nation, but this request went ignored. Firearms became necessary for African nations to defend themselves both from African rivals as well as from European intrusion, but the only way to acquire these weapons was through the slave trade. This situation only benefited the competing European powers that were able to play Africans against each other.

Did We Sell Each Other Into Slavery: Misconceptions About the African Involvement in the Slave Trade | HuffPost


----------



## Asclepias (Sep 11, 2018)

hadit said:


> Asclepias said:
> 
> 
> > hadit said:
> ...


Not too sure what you are trying to accomplish? I said I despise chattel slave owners. No one in Africa was a chattel slave owner. Are you stupid or did you think I wouldnt notice your attempt to lie?

I know you dont have to tell me anything. I said dont try to. I dont believe you.

No I said whites hate him because he is significant. Interesting no?

I dont believe you. If whites didnt care about Malcolm X they wouldnt hate him and what he stood for.


----------



## IM2 (Sep 11, 2018)

hadit said:


> Slavery was quite common in the world in those days, and in some of those areas, still is. Not in European areas, however.



False.

Maps | Global Slavery Index


----------



## Asclepias (Sep 11, 2018)

IM2 said:


> hadit said:
> 
> 
> > Slavery was quite common in the world in those days, and in some of those areas, still is. Not in European areas, however.
> ...


Obviously he didnt know the word slave comes from the european practice of white people enslaving other white people.


----------



## Two Thumbs (Sep 12, 2018)

IM2 said:


> Two Thumbs said:
> 
> 
> > IM2 said:
> ...


proper comebacks require that you don't copy the person that took you to the woodshed.


----------



## IM2 (Sep 12, 2018)

Two Thumbs said:


> IM2 said:
> 
> 
> > Two Thumbs said:
> ...



Since you don't determine what a proper comeback is, I'll just ignore that and then say that if you took me to any woodshed, once we got there you got the beating.


----------



## hadit (Sep 12, 2018)

Asclepias said:


> hadit said:
> 
> 
> > Asclepias said:
> ...



Like I said, you're impervious to fact once you come to an emotional conclusion. You can't point to anything I've written that indicates I hate black people.  You believe it because you want to believe it. 

You're asserting without evidence that white people hate X, then constructing your entire argument on that false premise. 

Ask any 100 white people why they hate X and see if I'm right. Go ahead, I'll wait. 

I know you won't, for the following reasons:

1. You've arrived at your emotional conclusion and fact won't move you.
2. You sense that I'm right and don't want it proved to you. 
3. You want to spout unsupported opinions and don't want to put any effort into validating them.


----------



## IM2 (Sep 12, 2018)

hadit said:


> Asclepias said:
> 
> 
> > hadit said:
> ...



You guys talk a lot of shit. Why don't you do what we are doing? Take your ass into an all black forum, then tell blacks what you say to each other here about what black people need to do. Go explain to them how X is insignificant and how not many people pay attention to him, or how he is unimportant.


----------



## IM2 (Sep 12, 2018)

hadit said:


> See, that's where the wheels fall off your tricycle. Who do you think rounded up African slaves to sell to Europeans? Who do you think kept African slaves in Africa in the first place? Slavery was quite common in the world in those days, and in some of those areas, still is. Not in European areas, however.



Here is a classic example of your racism hadit. This tale as you tell it, is a lie. And I was created by white racists but you repeat this ad nauseum like the other racists. We do not see the non racist whites here doing this.


----------



## Toddsterpatriot (Sep 12, 2018)

MarcATL said:


> What is it that he did that brings out the hatred of white people so?
> 
> He didn't kill anyone, he didn't steal from anyone, he didn't commit any crimes, in his life that he's known for as a Minister and thought-leader of his time.
> 
> ...



Literally dozens of white Americans think about Malcolm X every month.


----------



## Freiheit (Sep 12, 2018)

MarcATL said:


> What is it that he did that brings out the hatred of white people so?
> 
> He didn't kill anyone, he didn't steal from anyone, he didn't commit any crimes, in his life that he's known for as a Minister and thought-leader of his time.
> 
> ...



Malcom X was assasinated, by it is thought forces of Elija Muhammad, 53 years ago.  If you asked 100 Americans what they thought of Malcom X 13 might have an opinion 85 would say who? and 2 would have a vague opinion maybe.


----------



## IM2 (Sep 12, 2018)

Let's help you remember X today.
*Malcolm X RIPS White America (1962)*


*Whites made the same clams of individualism during the 1960's.*


----------



## IM2 (Sep 12, 2018)

Freiheit said:


> MarcATL said:
> 
> 
> > What is it that he did that brings out the hatred of white people so?
> ...



I doubt that.


----------



## AzogtheDefiler (Sep 12, 2018)

I dont Hate him. I dont Know him.


----------



## IM2 (Sep 12, 2018)

*MALCOLM X banned speech*


----------



## BuckToothMoron (Sep 12, 2018)

MarcATL said:


> What is it that he did that brings out the hatred of white people so?
> 
> He didn't kill anyone, he didn't steal from anyone, he didn't commit any crimes, in his life that he's known for as a Minister and thought-leader of his time.
> 
> ...



Why? Why is it that you and IM2 consistently make up some reason to be butthurt because of whites. I’m white. I don’t hate Malcom X. I don’t know a single person who does. Stop making up shit and deal.


----------



## IM2 (Sep 12, 2018)

*Malcolm X’s Fiery Speech Addressing Police Brutality*


----------



## Freiheit (Sep 12, 2018)

IM2 said:


> Freiheit said:
> 
> 
> > MarcATL said:
> ...


Put your big boy pants on and offer credible sources that prove your point.  By the way I think Malcom X program viable and an excellent tool for his constituency.  He was sadly killed by his own community before he had the chance to make an impression.


----------



## IM2 (Sep 12, 2018)

BuckToothMoron said:


> MarcATL said:
> 
> 
> > What is it that he did that brings out the hatred of white people so?
> ...



Nobody is making up a damn thing. You are the hurt one son.. You can't deal wih the truth. Learn to.


----------



## Desperado (Sep 12, 2018)

Simple..... Because he is a muslim racist.


----------



## BuckToothMoron (Sep 12, 2018)

Unkotare said:


> MarcATL said:
> 
> 
> > ... he didn't steal from anyone, he didn't commit any crimes, ....
> ...



Actually he can be and is that misinformed. Read enough of his post and it becomes just how ignorant he truly is.


----------



## IM2 (Sep 12, 2018)

Freiheit said:


> IM2 said:
> 
> 
> > Freiheit said:
> ...



Put on your big boy pants infant and speak correctly when you talk about X. He was killed by 2 black men paid  by the FBI  and white ass J Edgar Hoover. Every president that has been assassinated was assassinated by whites. President Kennedy had a good program until he was killed by a member of his own communiy. Catch my drift?

X made an impression. A big and historical one. That's why we are here today over 50 years after he's gone  talking about him.

So you present credible evidence to support the things you say. Don't ask me to do what you don't.


----------



## irosie91 (Sep 12, 2018)

X was killed by lackeys of Elijah Muhummad


----------



## IM2 (Sep 12, 2018)

BuckToothMoron said:


> Unkotare said:
> 
> 
> > MarcATL said:
> ...



He's not as misinformed as you. You guys will gladly point out that X went to prison BEFORE he became a leader. You racists look to discredit anything blacks have done. But will you point out that 12 presidents conducted the business of slavery in the white house? You will deny that, which shows just how ignorant and misinformed  you are.


----------



## IM2 (Sep 12, 2018)

irosie91 said:


> X was killed by lackeys of Elijah Muhummad



Paid for by the FBI.


----------



## miketx (Sep 12, 2018)

MarcATL said:


> What is it that he did that brings out the hatred of white people so?
> 
> He didn't kill anyone, he didn't steal from anyone, he didn't commit any crimes, in his life that he's known for as a Minister and thought-leader of his time.
> 
> ...


I don't know much about Malcolm X other than he was another victim of the ever growing list of black on black violence. Why would I hate him? Seems to me he was a victim.


----------



## AzogtheDefiler (Sep 12, 2018)

He was killed by radical Muslims...he was a trend setter.


----------



## Freiheit (Sep 12, 2018)

IM2 said:


> Freiheit said:
> 
> 
> > IM2 said:
> ...


----------



## DGS49 (Sep 12, 2018)

Ironically, Malcom X had a major similarity to Mohammed.  He had two separate "existences."

Mohammed was originally a peaceful religious philosopher and leader, then he became a ruthless religious warlord.  This is why, no matter what your religious feelings are, you can find parts of the Koran that back you up.  Crazy radical terrorist; no problem.  Peaceful intellectual altruist; no problem.  Both are backed up by quotations from the Koran.

When MX first came to prominence, he was a black-racist agitator.  Eloquent, insightful, inspirational, headline-grabbing for all the wrong reasons.  Then, when he finally realized that "The Honorable Elijah Muhammad" was a fraud and he went to the Hajj, he became more of a rational humanitarian.  Read the Book.

And people today cite the MX that suits their purposes...but there are two of them whose philosophies were completely different.  'The White Man is the Devil' vs. "We are all the same under the skin."


----------



## Freiheit (Sep 12, 2018)

IM2 said:


> Freiheit said:
> 
> 
> > IM2 said:
> ...


----------



## IM2 (Sep 12, 2018)

miketx said:


> MarcATL said:
> 
> 
> > What is it that he did that brings out the hatred of white people so?
> ...



So what happened to JFK?


----------



## yiostheoy (Sep 12, 2018)

MarcATL said:


> What is it that he did that brings out the hatred of white people so?
> 
> He didn't kill anyone, he didn't steal from anyone, he didn't commit any crimes, in his life that he's known for as a Minister and thought-leader of his time.
> 
> ...


Malcolm X was before my times.

I was just a kid then.

Had no idea there were racist Negroes then who hated Whites.


----------



## hadit (Sep 12, 2018)

IM2 said:


> hadit said:
> 
> 
> > Asclepias said:
> ...



You seem to be angry about something. What exactly have I said black people need to do?  Or is this all just about random "you guys"?

As for X, the issue here is accusations of hatred where there is none. People don't care enough about X to hate him.


----------



## Asclepias (Sep 12, 2018)

irosie91 said:


> X was killed by lackeys of Elijah Muhummad


Who were recruited and trained by the FBI.


----------



## Asclepias (Sep 12, 2018)

miketx said:


> MarcATL said:
> 
> 
> > What is it that he did that brings out the hatred of white people so?
> ...


Every president thats been assassinated we can add to the ever growing list of white on white violence.


----------



## irosie91 (Sep 12, 2018)

Asclepias said:


> irosie91 said:
> 
> 
> > X was killed by lackeys of Elijah Muhummad
> ...



butterfly------nope----the killers were NATION OF ISLAM  lackeys of Elijah Muhummad.     I cannot divulge my source.     I am sworn to secrecy


----------



## miketx (Sep 12, 2018)

Asclepias said:


> miketx said:
> 
> 
> > MarcATL said:
> ...


Yes troll racist, but the topic is about Malcolm X. Don't you have anything to say about the OP? You know where it asked why everybody hated Malcolm? I didn't hate him, but I certain the black men who killed him did.


----------



## Asclepias (Sep 12, 2018)

irosie91 said:


> Asclepias said:
> 
> 
> > irosie91 said:
> ...


Pinky .....yes. The killers were NOIs that were trained by the FBI. I cannot divulge my source either. If I did he would be killed.


----------



## Asclepias (Sep 12, 2018)

miketx said:


> Asclepias said:
> 
> 
> > miketx said:
> ...


You keep confirming youre an idiot. I have about 20 comments on this thread speaking to the OP you moron.


----------



## miketx (Sep 12, 2018)

Asclepias said:


> miketx said:
> 
> 
> > Asclepias said:
> ...


What do presidents assassinated have to do with it?


----------



## Asclepias (Sep 12, 2018)

miketx said:


> Asclepias said:
> 
> 
> > miketx said:
> ...


All presidents were assassinated due to white on white crime.  Why do you ask?


----------



## sparky (Sep 12, 2018)

Asclepias said:


> Pinky .....yes. The killers were NOIs that were trained by the FBI. I cannot divulge my source either. If I did he would be killed.



So '*he*' is still at large?

~S~


----------



## Asclepias (Sep 12, 2018)

sparky said:


> Asclepias said:
> 
> 
> > Pinky .....yes. The killers were NOIs that were trained by the FBI. I cannot divulge my source either. If I did he would be killed.
> ...


Not sure what youre asking. "At large" means someone is at least a suspect. My source isnt a suspect.


----------



## sparky (Sep 12, 2018)

Asclepias said:


> sparky said:
> 
> 
> > Asclepias said:
> ...




That '*He*' isn't a suspect, yet _you_ have privleged info from _him_ makes him an _accomplice_ Asclepias


----------



## Asclepias (Sep 12, 2018)

sparky said:


> Asclepias said:
> 
> 
> > sparky said:
> ...


How does it make him an accomplice? Do you know what accomplice means? Just in case.

ac·com·plice
əˈkämpləs/
_noun_

*a person who helps another commit a crime.*


----------



## sparky (Sep 12, 2018)

Does not keeping pertinent info '_help_' a criminal ?

~S~


----------



## Asclepias (Sep 12, 2018)

sparky said:


> Does not keeping pertinent info '_help_' a criminal ?
> 
> ~S~


No. It doesnt help a criminal commit a crime.  I think the words you are searching for is "accessory after the fact".


----------



## IM2 (Sep 12, 2018)

*Frantz Fanon*


----------



## IM2 (Sep 12, 2018)

*Walter Rodney Talks Black Identity*


----------



## hadit (Sep 12, 2018)

IM2 said:


> hadit said:
> 
> 
> > See, that's where the wheels fall off your tricycle. Who do you think rounded up African slaves to sell to Europeans? Who do you think kept African slaves in Africa in the first place? Slavery was quite common in the world in those days, and in some of those areas, still is. Not in European areas, however.
> ...


What lie?  Where do you think the Europeans got their slaves?  Do you REALLY think they would go to all the trouble, expense, and loss of life to waltz down to Africa, fight wars against the native Africans, and haul millions of them off on slave ships?  Seriously?  And you think that's racist.  Odd.

Okay, so what is your tale about how the Europeans so easily got so many African slaves if not from the locals?


----------



## AzogtheDefiler (Sep 12, 2018)

It was 100% from the locals.


----------



## hadit (Sep 12, 2018)

Toddsterpatriot said:


> MarcATL said:
> 
> 
> > What is it that he did that brings out the hatred of white people so?
> ...


And maybe two of them actually think anything negative about him.


----------



## IM2 (Sep 12, 2018)

This man was assassinated by the CIA because he was working got true African independence and a unification with blacks.

*Lumumba, mort du prophete - Independance Day.mov  *


After the US government murdered this man, they put into power  Mobutu Sese Soko, a puppet. And some 20-30 years later white Americans were running off at the mouth about Mobutus corruption. Created  by the white man. And here at USMB now, whites talk shit about Africa being messed up because blacks cannot rule. Yeah, that's the ticket.

*Patrice Lumumba: The U.S.-Backed Assassination of Congo's First Democratically-Elected Leader*


----------



## BuckToothMoron (Sep 12, 2018)

IM2 said:


> BuckToothMoron said:
> 
> 
> > Unkotare said:
> ...



Find one racist post of mine or shut your sissy mouth.


----------



## IM2 (Sep 12, 2018)

hadit said:


> Toddsterpatriot said:
> 
> 
> > MarcATL said:
> ...



Yeah, sure right. More than two do here. You guys crack me up. You are such liars and you actually think you can pawn off these lies if only enough if you say them over and over and we believe them.


----------



## Joann Stubbs (Sep 12, 2018)

MarcATL said:


> What is it that he did that brings out the hatred of white people so?
> 
> He didn't kill anyone, he didn't steal from anyone, he didn't commit any crimes, in his life that he's known for as a Minister and thought-leader of his time.
> 
> ...


*I think he was the one who suggested that whites be killed and the state of Alabama be given to all black people.  I think all black people would be forced to move there from all of the other states.  I for one do not think many of the people that are black would give up what they have just to start over.  *


----------



## IM2 (Sep 12, 2018)

BuckToothMoron said:


> IM2 said:
> 
> 
> > BuckToothMoron said:
> ...



I won't shut up and you are a racist.


----------



## IM2 (Sep 12, 2018)

Joann Stubbs said:


> MarcATL said:
> 
> 
> > What is it that he did that brings out the hatred of white people so?
> ...


----------



## BuckToothMoron (Sep 12, 2018)

IM2 said:


> BuckToothMoron said:
> 
> 
> > IM2 said:
> ...



I’m not near as racist as you, but then you set a very high bar in the racist category. Like I have said before.....you lead a very sad and pitiful life because you don’t have the intestinal fortitude of heroic black Americans like MLK. Few of us do to be sure, but you have been told you’re a victim and all you can do is whine about it.


----------



## hadit (Sep 12, 2018)

IM2 said:


> hadit said:
> 
> 
> > Toddsterpatriot said:
> ...



Except you can't quote any lies I wrote.


----------



## IM2 (Sep 12, 2018)

hadit said:


> IM2 said:
> 
> 
> > hadit said:
> ...



*It didn't really happen all that easily and the locals just were not handing over slaves.*

The single most effective White propaganda assertion that continues to make it very difficult for us to reconstruct the African social systems of mutual trust broken down by U.S. Slavery is the statement, unqualified, that, "We sold each other into slavery." Most of us have accepted this statement as true at its face value. It implies that parents sold their children into slavery to Whites, husbands sold their wives, even brothers and sisters selling each other to the Whites. It continues to perpetuate a particularly sinister effluvium of Black character. But deep down in the Black gut, somewhere beneath all the barbecue ribs, gin and whitewashed religions, we know that we are not like this.

*The period from the beginning of the TransAtlantic African Slave so-called Trade (1500) to the demarcation of Africa into colonies in the late 1800s is one of the most documented periods in World History. Yet, with the exception of the renegade African slave raider Tippu Tip of the Congo Arabs(Muslim name, Hamed bin Muhammad bin Juna al-Marjebi) who was collaborating with the White Arabs (also called Red Arabs) there is little documentation of independent African slave raiding.* By independent is meant that there were no credible threats, intoxicants or use of force by Whites to force or deceive the African into slave raiding or slave trading and that the raider himself was not enslaved to Whites at the time of slave raiding or "trading". Trade implies human-to-human mutuality without force. This was certainly not the general scenario for the TransAtlantic so-called Trade in African slaves. *Indeed, it was the Portuguese who initiated the European phase of slave raiding in Africa by attacking a sleeping village in 1444 and carting away the survivors to work for free in Europe.*

*The fact of African resistance to European Imperialism and Colonialism is not well known, though it is well documented. Read, for instance, Michael Crowder (ed.), West African Resistance, Africana Publishing Corporation, New York, 1971. Europeans entered Africa in the mid 1400 s and early 1500 s during a time of socio-political transition. Europeans chose a favorite side to win between African nations at a war and supplied that side with guns, a superior war instrument. In its victory, the African side with guns rounded up captives of war who were sold to the Europeans in exchange for more guns or other barter. Whites used these captives in their own slave raids. These captives often held pre-existing grudges against groups they were ordered to raid, having formerly been sold into slavery themselves by these same groups as captives in inter-African territorial wars. In investigating our history and capture, a much more completed picture emerges than simply that we sold each other into slavery.

The Ashanti, who resisted British Imperialism in a Hundred Years War, sold their African captives of war and criminals to other Europeans, the Portuguese, Spanish, French, in order to buy guns to maintain their military resistance against British Imperialism (Michael Crowder, ed., West African Resistance).*

Reunion Black Family.

*Did We Sell Each Other Into Slavery: Misconceptions About the African Involvement in the Slave Trade*

There are many misconceptions about African history and nowhere is this more true than the topic of the slave trade. Very often I see comments by people who argue that Africans sold each other into slavery. There is some element of truth to this, but to speak of the slave trade solely as Africans selling each other t is a gross oversimplification of what was a complex historical event. This also seems to be an attempt to shift the burden of the slave trade on the victims of that very trade. *In How Europe Underdeveloped Africa, Walter Rodney mentions how the white author of a book on the slave trade admitted that he was encouraged by other scholars to blame the slave trade solely on the Africans. This narrative helps to lessen European guilt by making Africans seem just as or even more guilty of being involved in the slave trade.* This piece is not an attempt to ignore the African role in the slave trade or to absolve those that were involved, but to to provide a more complete picture of the African involvement in slave trade.
*
In the first place, the Portuguese initiated what eventually became the Trans-Atlantic slave trade mainly through slave raids along the coasts of Africa. The first of these raids came in 1444 and was led by Lançarote de Freitas. The problem with raiding for slaves was that it was extremely dangerous. For instance, the slave trader Nuno Tristão was killed during an ambush. Slave raiding proved to be an extremely dangerous way to obtain slaves, but buying slaves was much safer and took less effort on the part of the Europeans. Therefore, the first phase of the slave trade began not with a trade, but with a series of raids. This point is especially important because although the slave trade was on some levels based on a partnership between European buyers and African traders, the slave trade did not begin as such.

Moreover, the partnership between the traders and buyers was an uneasy one. The European slave traders often betrayed those who supplied them with slaves. A famous case of this was the African slave trader Daaga who was tricked and captured by slave traders. He was taken to Trinidad where he would eventually lead a mutiny. Another example is given by Anne Bailey in her book African Voices in the Atlantic Slave Trade. She mentions the story of Chief Ndorkutsu who had been providing captives to the European traders. Eventually some of the Ndorkutsu’s own relatives were tricked into boarding a slave ship and then taken as slaves to Cuba. In some cases, such as that of Madam Tinubu in Nigeria and Afonso of the Kongo Kingdom, those Africans that initially gave African captives to the Europeans came to resist the slave trade. Tinubu had a change of heart when she realized how inhumanely the slaves were treated. Afonso was almost assassinated by the Portuguese after he demanded an end to the slave trade in his kingdom.

Typically wars in West Africa were relatively short affairs that left a small number of causalities. The introduction of European weapons made these wars more drawn out and destructive affairs. Moreover, the only way Africans could acquire these firearms was through the trade of slaves. A king of Dahomey once requested that Europeans establish a firearms factory in his nation, but this request went ignored. Firearms became necessary for African nations to defend themselves both from African rivals as well as from European intrusion, but the only way to acquire these weapons was through the slave trade. This situation only benefited the competing European powers that were able to play Africans against each other.

Did We Sell Each Other Into Slavery: Misconceptions About the African Involvement in the Slave Trade | HuffPost

Africans started to fight the transatlantic slave trade as soon as it began. Their struggles were multifaceted and covered four continents over four centuries. Still, they have often been underestimated, overlooked, or forgotten. African resistance was reported in European sources only when it concerned attacks on slave ships and company barracoons, but acts of resistance also took place far from the coast and thus escaped the slavers’ attention. To discover them, oral history, archaeology, and autobiographies and biographies of African victims of the slave trade have to be probed. Taken together, these various sources offer a detailed image of the varied strategies Africans used to defend themselves from and mount attacks against the slave trade.

The Africans’ resistance continued in the Americas. They ran away, established maroon communities, used sabotage, conspired, and rose against those who held them in captivity. Freed people petitioned the authorities, led information campaigns, and worked actively to abolish the slave trade and slavery.

In Europe, black abolitionists launched or participated in civic movements to end the deportation and enslavement of Africans. They too delivered speeches, provided information, wrote newspaper articles and books.

Using violent as well as nonviolent means, Africans in Africa, the Americas, and Europe were constantly involved in the fight against the slave trade and slavery.

African Resistance - The Abolition of The Slave Trade*


----------



## IM2 (Sep 12, 2018)

BuckToothMoron said:


> IM2 said:
> 
> 
> > BuckToothMoron said:
> ...



I'm not racist and you knw nothing about King. If King lived today you'd be calling him a racist. The problem with you is that you don't know what I have done during the 30 plus years I worked in the black community. I haven't been told shit But you've been told that we get told we are victims not that we experience racism, and you are just enough of a dumb ass to believe that. 

Last those like you whine forever about the government. Yet not one of you white racists here tell each other you are whining. Do the same here. You are the one living in misery, because you have to lie to yourself every day about your life.


----------



## gipper (Sep 12, 2018)

MarcATL said:


> What is it that he did that brings out the hatred of white people so?
> 
> He didn't kill anyone, he didn't steal from anyone, he didn't commit any crimes, in his life that he's known for as a Minister and thought-leader of his time.
> 
> ...


I don't know much about Malcolm X other than he was assassinated. So, I don't have an opinion of him whatsoever.  

What makes you think white people hate him?


----------



## hadit (Sep 12, 2018)

IM2 said:


> hadit said:
> 
> 
> > IM2 said:
> ...



Of course many fought against it. Others, however, were complicit in the trade. That's the point. History is never as simple or cut and dried as many would like to claim, but trying to rewrite entire chapters of history to fit a narrative is fruitless.

It's no more racist to point out that some Africans enabled the slave trade and held slaves themselves than it is to point out the brutality of the European traders. It's just fact. 

Got anything else that you think proves I'm a racist that I can put to bed for you?


----------



## Unkotare (Sep 12, 2018)

IM2 said:


> BuckToothMoron said:
> 
> 
> > IM2 said:
> ...





...says one of the most ridiculous racists on this site.


----------



## Unkotare (Sep 12, 2018)

BuckToothMoron said:


> IM2 said:
> 
> 
> > BuckToothMoron said:
> ...





Prime Time indeed.


----------



## IM2 (Sep 12, 2018)

hadit said:


> IM2 said:
> 
> 
> > hadit said:
> ...



Not angry. Blunt and not PC. All words have a meaning and the craft is in using those words to allow you to understand. What you say is not the issue, the issue is what was presented by the OP. You guys always want to tell us how things we say is made up. A does not make up his opinion. Why is it so important for you to signify that no one cares about X. If that's the case, why are you in this thread?.


----------



## IM2 (Sep 12, 2018)

miketx said:


> Asclepias said:
> 
> 
> > miketx said:
> ...



We aren't talking about presidents, we are talking about white leaders killed by other whites.


----------



## miketx (Sep 12, 2018)

IM2 said:


> miketx said:
> 
> 
> > Asclepias said:
> ...


That's right, one of the other black racist trolls did.


----------



## katsteve2012 (Sep 12, 2018)

IM2 said:


> And whites don't like this man either.
> 
> *Full Marcus Garvey Speech*



And that has never made sense. He fully supported a return to Africa movement, which one would think the white people of that era would have been elated by.


----------



## IM2 (Sep 12, 2018)

miketx said:


> Asclepias said:
> 
> 
> > miketx said:
> ...



You are making this about black men killing black men to discredit X, so the we have the right to compare that to white men who killed white leaders.


----------



## Freiheit (Sep 12, 2018)

MarcATL said:


> What is it that he did that brings out the hatred of white people so?
> 
> He didn't kill anyone, he didn't steal from anyone, he didn't commit any crimes, in his life that he's known for as a Minister and thought-leader of his time.
> 
> ...



No white likes Malcom X
Every white hates Malcom X
Marcs going out and eat some worms


----------



## miketx (Sep 12, 2018)

IM2 said:


> miketx said:
> 
> 
> > Asclepias said:
> ...


No I am not. You are lying again Mr. black racist. I only stated he was a victim of black on black violence and apparently that eats at what little soul have left.


----------



## IM2 (Sep 12, 2018)

miketx said:


> IM2 said:
> 
> 
> > miketx said:
> ...



There are no black racist trolls here. But you made this about blacks killing X. So wat about the who man who killed JFK? You'll run from this, try to divert, call names, but you are a coward who can't face the reality of white men killing another white man. Or white on white crime.


----------



## miketx (Sep 12, 2018)

IM2 said:


> miketx said:
> 
> 
> > IM2 said:
> ...


You claim I am making it about presidents yet you are the liar that keeps bringing up presidents.


----------



## IM2 (Sep 12, 2018)

miketx said:


> IM2 said:
> 
> 
> > miketx said:
> ...



Yes you did real racist. Do you say JFK was a victim of white on white violence?


----------



## IM2 (Sep 12, 2018)

miketx said:


> IM2 said:
> 
> 
> > miketx said:
> ...



I am not lying, I am asking you  if you consider JFK being killed as white on white killing. You can't answer that. Because you are a coward.


----------



## miketx (Sep 12, 2018)

IM2 said:


> miketx said:
> 
> 
> > IM2 said:
> ...


All I said liar was that Malcolm X was a victim of black on black crime and that eats out what little soul you have left so much that you lie and deflect like always. You will keep doing it until you are either thread banned or the OP locked. That is all I said that and that I did not dislike Malcolm X. But you cannot stand to hear the truth about the enormous difference and far greater amount of black crime can you?  Most people here can read and you make yourself look like a racist fool daily.


----------



## DOTR (Sep 12, 2018)

I always found Malcolm x interesting. Unlike the blacks who killed him.


----------



## miketx (Sep 12, 2018)

IM2 said:


> miketx said:
> 
> 
> > IM2 said:
> ...


Sure I can answer, but I will not because you want me too. And that burns your racist hide alive.


----------



## hadit (Sep 12, 2018)

IM2 said:


> hadit said:
> 
> 
> > IM2 said:
> ...


You're correct, words do mean things, and you're switching back and forth between "you guys" and "you", which is disengenuous.  I've been accused of being a racist, so understanding that words mean things, I asked for specifics.  What exactly did I say that makes you think I am a racist?  Not "you guys", not "You guys always want to tell us how things we say is made up", not "I know you're a racist because you guys are always racists and facts don't deter me".  You made a valiant effort that unfortunately fell short.  I still have seen nothing I've written that would indicate I am a racist.

I'm in this thread because the OP is based on a false premise, that white people hate X.  They simply don't, because most don't care enough about him to hate him.

Now, do you want to complain about "you guys", or do you have something concrete that I've said?  Because, quite frankly, I don't speak for anyone else, only myself.


----------



## DOTR (Sep 12, 2018)

Who does this sound more like? Barack Hussein or Donald Trump?


----------



## MizMolly (Sep 12, 2018)

Asclepias said:


> hadit said:
> 
> 
> > So, after all this, where's the hate for Malcolm? It's been alluded to multiple times, but it's not evident.
> ...


Malcolm is dead, he is irrelevant, especially to white people. He did nothing for them and said nothing positive about them. Why should whites have any feelings toward him? I neither like or dislike him, he is irrelevant to me.


----------



## MizMolly (Sep 12, 2018)

Asclepias said:


> hadit said:
> 
> 
> > Asclepias said:
> ...


There are alot of people of all races who are irrelevant to others, that doesn't mean they hate them, it means their existence has not impacted their lives.


----------



## MizMolly (Sep 12, 2018)

Biff_Poindexter said:


> Unkotare said:
> 
> 
> > MarcATL said:
> ...


There are many blacks who have grudges against the same people, who are not responsible for the past.


----------



## theliq (Sep 12, 2018)

IM2 said:


> And whites don't like this man either.
> 
> *Full Marcus Garvey Speech*


A Great Jamaican IM2...Im fe real ting...moreover a National Hero in JA,some of you should read all you can on this Great Man


----------



## MizMolly (Sep 12, 2018)

Asclepias said:


> MizMolly said:
> 
> 
> > Asclepias said:
> ...


You dont have to be here for 300 years. All you have to do is pick up the baton your ancestors have been passing down to you when youre ready. I know you arent holding me back. I cant be stopped. Youre trying your hardest to though and thats what I resent. No the past isnt gone. Its relevant and affects the present and the future. Thats why they teach you history. If what you thought was correct then they would never make history a required course.[/QUOTE]
How am I trying my hardest to hold you back? I love to see everyone succeed. Learning history is great, the good and the bad. Don't dwell on it and blame those not responsible for it. Don't ASSume that all whites were related to slave holders or agreed with slavery.


----------



## MizMolly (Sep 12, 2018)

IM2 said:


> *All this "head start" shit is just that. None of us have been here 188 or 300 years to get that head start. WE aren't holding you back from anything. Live in the present, the past is gone.*
> 
> Really? Let us now talk about the present for this young man.
> 
> ...


More cut and paste instead of thinking for yourself. Who do you suppose I am holding back? I would love for everyone to succeed.


----------



## MizMolly (Sep 12, 2018)

IM2 said:


> sparky said:
> 
> 
> > Windparadox said:
> ...


Because Washington was taught in school, he was our first president. Malcolm X was not a school subject.


----------



## MizMolly (Sep 12, 2018)

IM2 said:


> This is why whites hate Malcolm.


LOL why do you think whites even care about Malcolm X?


----------



## MizMolly (Sep 12, 2018)

IM2 said:


> hadit said:
> 
> 
> > Asclepias said:
> ...


All you do is post negative things about whites. I have no idea what blacks need to do. As far as I am concerned, all people need to live their lives and let others do the same, quit bitching and moaning about the past, there is too much to look forward to in the future.


----------



## MizMolly (Sep 12, 2018)

IM2 said:


> Freiheit said:
> 
> 
> > IM2 said:
> ...


LOL now look who is changing history. A black man who hated Malcolm killed him yet you prefer to blame white FBI agents. You are pathetic


----------



## MizMolly (Sep 12, 2018)

hadit said:


> IM2 said:
> 
> 
> > hadit said:
> ...


Some blacks really believe that the Egyptians didn't have slaves, they had indentured servants LOL.


----------



## MizMolly (Sep 12, 2018)

IM2 said:


> BuckToothMoron said:
> 
> 
> > IM2 said:
> ...


YOU whine more than any other poster on here.YOU call all of us white posters racists, those are lies.


----------



## MizMolly (Sep 12, 2018)

hadit said:


> IM2 said:
> 
> 
> > hadit said:
> ...


He does this on all his replies to white posters.


----------



## Asclepias (Sep 12, 2018)

DOTR said:


> View attachment 216272
> 
> Who does this sound more like? Barack Hussein or Donald Trump?


Neither


----------



## Asclepias (Sep 12, 2018)

MizMolly said:


> hadit said:
> 
> 
> > IM2 said:
> ...


You do realized they call them indentured servants specifically to differentiate them from slaves right? The fact is that they had both but most whites are too stupid to understand the difference between slavery and chattel slavery.


----------



## Asclepias (Sep 12, 2018)

Joann Stubbs said:


> MarcATL said:
> 
> 
> > What is it that he did that brings out the hatred of white people so?
> ...


That was a agreement between the KKK and the NOI that Malcolm X had nothing to do with. No there was no forcing. It was to be a voluntary separation.  Black people gave up what they have many times. Usually due to the white recessives that were jealous of what they have built. However, some of the greatest voluntary migrations inside the US were done by Blacks. The exodus of Blacks from the south to the north for instance probably remains the largest voluntary relocation in the history of the US by one racial demographic.


----------



## MarcATL (Sep 12, 2018)

BuckToothMoron said:


> *I’m not near as racist as you,* but then you set a very high bar in the racist category. Like I have said before.....you lead a very sad and pitiful life because you don’t have the intestinal fortitude of heroic black Americans like MLK. Few of us do to be sure, but you have been told you’re a victim and all you can do is whine about it.


Just like how t-Rump responds w/the "I'm the LEAST racist person you know!" response every time, instead of out rightly saying, "I'm not a racist."


----------



## MarcATL (Sep 12, 2018)

gipper said:


> I don't know much about Malcolm X other than he was assassinated. So, I don't have an opinion of him whatsoever.
> 
> *What makes you think white people hate him?*


The legion of comments I've received here on USMB over the years referring to "the person in [my] avatar" as a racist.


----------



## MizMolly (Sep 12, 2018)

Asclepias said:


> MizMolly said:
> 
> 
> > hadit said:
> ...


You are wrong, most do know the difference. Some black posters refuse to believe there was chattel slavery in Egypt.


----------



## BuckToothMoron (Sep 12, 2018)

IM2 said:


> BuckToothMoron said:
> 
> 
> > IM2 said:
> ...



Dude, I’m happy, I’m well off, and you are nothing but amusing to me.


----------



## BuckToothMoron (Sep 12, 2018)

MarcATL said:


> BuckToothMoron said:
> 
> 
> > *I’m not near as racist as you,* but then you set a very high bar in the racist category. Like I have said before.....you lead a very sad and pitiful life because you don’t have the intestinal fortitude of heroic black Americans like MLK. Few of us do to be sure, but you have been told you’re a victim and all you can do is whine about it.
> ...



Ahh, how very telling of you. Most people are intelligent enough to know they may have some racial bias. You on the other hand.....well you only see black and white......like T-rump says- how sad for you.


----------



## Asclepias (Sep 12, 2018)

MizMolly said:


> Asclepias said:
> 
> 
> > MizMolly said:
> ...


Your comment tells me you dont know the difference. There was no chattel slavery in Egypt. They didnt pretend people were not human like whites did.


----------



## IM2 (Sep 13, 2018)

theliq said:


> IM2 said:
> 
> 
> > And whites don't like this man either.
> ...



No doubt about it. Garvey was one of the greatest black men ever to be part of the diaspora. He was a man whose words ring true today.


----------



## irosie91 (Sep 13, 2018)

Asclepias said:


> irosie91 said:
> 
> 
> > Asclepias said:
> ...



BS


----------



## irosie91 (Sep 13, 2018)

Asclepias said:


> MizMolly said:
> 
> 
> > Asclepias said:
> ...



BS---there were many forms of slavery in Egypt during its history----including CHATTEL SLAVERY.     "white"   has nothing to do with it-----for the record---
Egyptians is caucasions ---mostly


----------



## IM2 (Sep 13, 2018)

hadit said:


> IM2 said:
> 
> 
> > hadit said:
> ...



White people do hate X. You purposefully misuse the word racist. And you never call whites in this forum racist even when you have seen them post racial slurs. I have not EVER inferred or stated black supremacy. I have stated many times that millions of whites aren't racists. You never tell whites here they are racists even when racial slurs have been posted. Your disdain for X is apparent in your postings. And we see the stuff from others here who show a hate for x in this very thread, yet you claim the OP is a false premise. Sorry, but I don't believe in that individualism crap in the way those like you apply it, whereby you can comment  what most whites think on one hand, then claim you only speak for yourself on he other.


----------



## IM2 (Sep 13, 2018)

irosie91 said:


> Asclepias said:
> 
> 
> > MizMolly said:
> ...



You are incorrect.


----------



## IM2 (Sep 13, 2018)

miketx said:


> IM2 said:
> 
> 
> > miketx said:
> ...



That's your problem. It doesn't burn me because you're doing what I told you that you would.



You work for me son. Now go wash my dirty drawers.


----------



## irosie91 (Sep 13, 2018)

IM2 said:


> irosie91 said:
> 
> 
> > Asclepias said:
> ...



"incorrect"  in reference to what?      My post made THREE POINTS-----one was that there were many forms of slavery in the history of Egypt.  ----another was the
issue of  "white"  as YOU present as being THE "RACE" that promotes chattel slavery as opposed to your "race"  that does not.   and----then----the  "race"  of
the people of Egypt


----------



## IM2 (Sep 13, 2018)

DOTR said:


> I always found Malcolm x interesting. Unlike the blacks who killed him.
> 
> View attachment 216270



I always found Kennedy interesting. Unlike the whites who killed him.


_*“Some men see things as they are and ask why. Others dream things that never were and ask why not.”*_

John F. Kennedy​
*"Chickens Coming Home To Roost" | Malcolm X  *


----------



## IM2 (Sep 13, 2018)

irosie91 said:


> IM2 said:
> 
> 
> > irosie91 said:
> ...



Your entire post.


----------



## irosie91 (Sep 13, 2018)

IM2 said:


> irosie91 said:
> 
> 
> > IM2 said:
> ...



your answer is pathetic.    Are you claiming that chattel slavery never existed
in Egypt?.       Of what  "race"   are Egyptians?       Are you claiming the NEW
"race"     "person of color"   as determined by putting a rag on one's head?   Are
you claiming that in the course of world history----the only people which engaged
in chattel slavery have been what YOU call  "whites"?


----------



## hadit (Sep 13, 2018)

MarcATL said:


> gipper said:
> 
> 
> > I don't know much about Malcolm X other than he was assassinated. So, I don't have an opinion of him whatsoever.
> ...



So you took a handful of comments from a handful of anonymous internet keyboard jockeys and extrapolated that onto the entire white population. Do you realize how futile and foolish that is?


----------



## IM2 (Sep 13, 2018)

irosie91 said:


> IM2 said:
> 
> 
> > irosie91 said:
> ...



You really need to read your posts.

So there was chattel slavery in Egypt.

And Egyptians were white.

So whites were practicing chattel slavery in Egypt according to you..


----------



## IM2 (Sep 13, 2018)

hadit said:


> MarcATL said:
> 
> 
> > gipper said:
> ...



I don't see you saying that to whites when you guys start off on welfare. it's never a few blacks get welfare, it's all blacks. And all blacks are failures as you guys say the entire black community in America has failed, never just a few. Never just a few blacks commit crimes, it's the per capita black crime rate. You never apply the same standard to whites as you are doing here. Because you are a racist.


----------



## irosie91 (Sep 13, 2018)

IM2 said:


> irosie91 said:
> 
> 
> > IM2 said:
> ...



yes----white Egyptians were practicing chattel slavery----black Africans were ALSO practicing  chattel slavery.     White Greeks also practiced chattel slavery.  
White Romans too.    -------chattel slavery was practiced by Babylonians of Mesopotamia too.    Aztecs and Mayans too.     "Yellow"  Japs and Chinks did it too.     Today there are chattel slaves in Mauritania-------generally blacks


----------



## irosie91 (Sep 13, 2018)

IM2 said:


> hadit said:
> 
> 
> > MarcATL said:
> ...



I have never encountered a single post or PERSON who claimed that ALL blacks are on welfare and no whites are on welfare.    An unfortunate FACT is that the
proportion of blacks vs whites on welfare is higher for blacks------simple fact.   As to why-----that his a big topic.        why do you lie?   (notice----I did not say "all blacks lie")


----------



## Natural Citizen (Sep 13, 2018)

MarcATL said:


> What is it that he did that brings out the hatred of white people so?



We got around 560 responses to your question here. What's the word?


----------



## irosie91 (Sep 13, 2018)

Natural Citizen said:


> MarcATL said:
> 
> 
> > What is it that he did that brings out the hatred of white people so?
> ...



did you see an answer?      I am still trying to remember if I ever encountered
a  "white"  person who said   "I HATE MALCOLM X"--------


----------



## hadit (Sep 13, 2018)

IM2 said:


> hadit said:
> 
> 
> > MarcATL said:
> ...



This is pointless because you continue to rant about "you guys", then insist I have to be a racist because of something "they" do. If you can't point to anything I have said that indicates I am a racist, just admit it. I know you can't. 

This is why it is difficult to carry on a decent conversation with you about race and racial issues. You lump everyone into a big basket of "them". Isn't that what white racists do to black people?


----------



## IM2 (Sep 13, 2018)

irosie91 said:


> IM2 said:
> 
> 
> > irosie91 said:
> ...



There has been nothing recorded in world history as nasty as the so called transatlantic slave trade. OK?  Egypt has nothing to do with this conversation.  You will go back a million years to excuse white racism, but 150 yeas ago is too long ago for your dumb ass to face that you benefitted from while chattel slavery here. The infantile nature whites *like you* expose in these responses here shows a serious mental defect.


----------



## Natural Citizen (Sep 13, 2018)

irosie91 said:


> Natural Citizen said:
> 
> 
> > MarcATL said:
> ...



If the seeds of hate are planted, hate will surely grow. Perhaps that was the intention.

I don't care for blanket statements like ''white people'' this or that. Nor do I care for the same statements against blacks in the same blanket manner.

As I said elsewhere, we're all fighting against the same tyrant. We should be, anyway. But it's like talking to the wall trying to get that concept through to people if all they want to do is plant seeds for division.


----------



## Crixus (Sep 13, 2018)

MarcATL said:


> What is it that he did that brings out the hatred of white people so?
> 
> He didn't kill anyone, he didn't steal from anyone, he didn't commit any crimes, in his life that he's known for as a Minister and thought-leader of his time.
> 
> ...




Going to have to disagree here. Most Americans (including many young black Americans) don’t have a clue who Malcom X even is.


----------



## irosie91 (Sep 13, 2018)

IM2 said:


> irosie91 said:
> 
> 
> > IM2 said:
> ...



actually----there are quite a lot of records of  JUST AS NASTY stuff.     The transatlantic thing was aggravated by the fact of the HORRORS OF THE TRANSPORT itself.     As to the BENEFITS OF CHATTEL SLAVERY-----it
built the entire   ARAB EMPIRE    from the time of muhummad THRU---
the GLORIOUS AGE OF ISLAMIC CONQUEST   in which scores of millions
were murdered   (and counting)  -----Probably more like hundreds of millions. 
(did someone fail to tell you that the big MO built his army on slave trade
and caravan robbery?-----that particular form was and is  "CHATTEL SLAVERY" 
Do you know the penalty in Shariah law for killing a slave?----or raping a slave?
or causing grave injury to a slave?  )


----------



## IM2 (Sep 13, 2018)

hadit said:


> IM2 said:
> 
> 
> > hadit said:
> ...



Like I said, I don't subscribe to your fake individualism which only applies to whites. I haven't dumped anybody into any basket.

*"You never apply the same standard to whites as you are doing here."
*
You don't enter white threads talking about false premises even when that's what's going on. Most of the time you join in with them just as you did here.

We can't carry on decent conversations because you guys practice behaviors when you get called on it like diverting and gaslighting. I'm damn near 60, I know racism when I see it.


----------



## IM2 (Sep 13, 2018)

Crixus said:


> MarcATL said:
> 
> 
> > What is it that he did that brings out the hatred of white people so?
> ...



You are wrong about that.


----------



## Crixus (Sep 13, 2018)

IM2 said:


> Crixus said:
> 
> 
> > MarcATL said:
> ...




No, no I’m not at all. If I were right blacks would not be such a mess all these years after. At best, Malcom X is nothing more then an T-shirt covered in bling, and maybe a Spike Lee Joint.


----------



## hadit (Sep 13, 2018)

IM2 said:


> hadit said:
> 
> 
> > IM2 said:
> ...



So you're projecting and assuming anyone who disagrees with you on one issue is one of "them". Got it. Same thing white racists do. You're in lousy company.


----------



## miketx (Sep 13, 2018)

IM2 said:


> irosie91 said:
> 
> 
> > IM2 said:
> ...


Muslims are worse. They kept slaves too liar. Muslims are a plague on the planet.


----------



## IM2 (Sep 13, 2018)

irosie91 said:


> IM2 said:
> 
> 
> > irosie91 said:
> ...



Try as you might but that does not absolve whites from what they did her in America and what they are still doing. The issue us beyond slavery, it is only part of the problem. Slavery lasted 200 years, white racism has continued for over 400. Neither ancient Egypt, the arabs, big, little, or miniature mo have anything to do with the white American system of racism.


----------



## miketx (Sep 13, 2018)

IM2 said:


> irosie91 said:
> 
> 
> > IM2 said:
> ...


Whites still have slaves? lol How much reparations will it take to shut you up?


----------



## irosie91 (Sep 13, 2018)

IM2 said:


> irosie91 said:
> 
> 
> > IM2 said:
> ...



you are getting increasingly desperate.     YOU have introduced the idea that 
"whites"  in the  USA do not recognize the horrors of slavery in USA history. 
At no point have I denied it but you INSIST  (for your own idiotic reasons)   that
I have.       You want to talk about  "racism"  but insist, FOR YOUR OWN 
CONVENIENCE on declaring the parameters of that discussion-----so that it
can be ALL ABOUT YOU and no one else.     Lets talk about the problems of
left handed short females--------THE REALLY OPPRESSED PEOPLE IN 
THE USA.      My hubby escaped from the shariah shit hole in which he was
born-----several members of his group died in the process------you want to talk
about that oppression which went on for more than 1000 years?     In that case
the people who oppressed his community would be called  "black"  by you----
----well-----actually  most arabs are caucasion.    Tell  a muslim that muhummad
was  a  BLACK, RAISIN HEAD,  ABED  and -------prepare for PAIN.    BTW----
according to X  new-speak-----my hubby is black too.


----------



## irosie91 (Sep 13, 2018)

miketx said:


> IM2 said:
> 
> 
> > irosie91 said:
> ...



Mauritanians have slaves-------it is not clear to me what race  Malcolm X would
call them


----------



## MarcATL (Sep 13, 2018)

IM2 said:


> White people do hate X. You purposefully misuse the word racist. And you never call whites in this forum racist even when you have seen them post racial slurs. I have not EVER inferred or stated black supremacy. I have stated many times that millions of whites aren't racists. You never tell whites here they are racists even when racial slurs have been posted. Your disdain for X is apparent in your postings. And we see the stuff from others here who show a hate for x in this very thread, yet you claim the OP is a false premise. Sorry, but I don't believe in that individualism crap in the way those like you apply it, whereby you can comment  what most whites think on one hand, then claim you only speak for yourself on he other.


So true.


----------



## MarcATL (Sep 13, 2018)

IM2 said:


> I don't see you saying that to whites when you guys start off on welfare. it's never a few blacks get welfare, it's all blacks. And all blacks are failures as you guys say the entire black community in America has failed, never just a few. Never just a few blacks commit crimes, it's the per capita black crime rate. You never apply the same standard to whites as you are doing here. Because you are a racist.


They don't seem to realize how transparent they are.


----------



## IM2 (Sep 13, 2018)

hadit said:


> IM2 said:
> 
> 
> > hadit said:
> ...



No, that's what you are doing. I'm saying that you do not employ the same principles with whites as you do with blacks. That's YOU I am talking about.

I've lived 57 years and I know there are plenty of whites who can't stand what X actually stood for. I know because I've talked to them. But you are here telling us how no whites hate him, which is untrue.  You see, the unfortunate thing for you is the fact that blacks don't live isolated away from whites.  You need to consider that when you start telling to us what whites don't do like we don't have contact with white people. I grew up in a town that was 90 percent white, went to a university that was at least 85 percent whites, not mention participation in sports on in my work career, so when I say things is it is not from a lack of knowledge of opinions given to me by whites.

Many whites do not have that kind of exposure to blacks.


----------



## Taz (Sep 13, 2018)

Who is Malcolm X and why should I like him?


----------



## IM2 (Sep 13, 2018)

irosie91 said:


> IM2 said:
> 
> 
> > irosie91 said:
> ...



No, you have chosen to set the parameters and to divert from the OP. I've introduced no such idea. We are talking about what has been done in America. If you want to talk about ethnic or religious oppression in the ME there is a section for that.

Your post is stupid.  Straight lunacy.


----------



## MarcATL (Sep 13, 2018)

IM2 said:


> No, that's what you are doing. I'm saying that you do not employ the same principles with whites as you do with blacks. That's YOU I am talking about.
> 
> I've lived 57 years and I know there are plenty of whites who can't stand what X actually stood for. I know because I've talked to them. But you are here telling us how no whites hate him, which is untrue.  You see, the unfortunate thing for you is the fact that blacks don't live isolated away from whites.  You need to consider that when you start telling to us what whites don't do like we don't have contact with white people. I grew up in a town that was 90 percent white, went to a university that was at least 85 percent whites, not mention participation in sports on in my work career, so when I say things is it is not from a lack of knowledge of opinions given to me by whites.
> 
> Many whites do not have that kind of exposure to blacks.


Exactly.

Most whites live and operate in almost elusively white enclaves, w/little to no interaction w/blacks.

And if you're in the famed "middle America", you know "God's country"  ***eye roll***, it's quite likely that, as a white person, you've *NO *contact w/blacks at all, perhaps for years, other than what you *choose *to watch on TV.

Blacks don't have that *privilege (*there goes that pesky word again!*)*. We interact w/whites pretty much daily.


----------



## IM2 (Sep 13, 2018)

Taz said:


> Who is Malcolm X and why should I like him?



Do a search and find out.


----------



## Erinwltr (Sep 13, 2018)

IM2 said:


> Taz said:
> 
> 
> > Who is Malcolm X and why should I like him?
> ...


Jebuz, I hope that was sarcastic trolling question from Taz.


----------



## IM2 (Sep 13, 2018)

Erinwltr said:


> IM2 said:
> 
> 
> > Taz said:
> ...



It was.


----------



## irosie91 (Sep 13, 2018)

IM2 said:


> irosie91 said:
> 
> 
> > IM2 said:
> ...



oh ----more than 500 posts----the conversation has strayed very far from the
utterly LUNATIC PROPOSITION that most USA "white" people  HATE  the late
MALCOLM X


----------



## IM2 (Sep 13, 2018)

irosie91 said:


> IM2 said:
> 
> 
> > irosie91 said:
> ...



It's not a lunatic proposition actually.  Unfortunately for you, we blacks do actually talk to white people.


----------



## Taz (Sep 13, 2018)

IM2 said:


> Taz said:
> 
> 
> > Who is Malcolm X and why should I like him?
> ...


So you don't know. Got it.


----------



## Taz (Sep 13, 2018)

Erinwltr said:


> IM2 said:
> 
> 
> > Taz said:
> ...


Just tell me what this dude ever did that I should like him? Pretty simple question.


----------



## IM2 (Sep 13, 2018)

Taz said:


> IM2 said:
> 
> 
> > Taz said:
> ...



You are the one asking questions. I've posted videos of him speaking. Nice try chump.


----------



## IM2 (Sep 13, 2018)

Taz said:


> Erinwltr said:
> 
> 
> > IM2 said:
> ...



Find out for yourself. Pretty simple answer.


----------



## Taz (Sep 13, 2018)

IM2 said:


> Taz said:
> 
> 
> > Erinwltr said:
> ...


Not asking you, you don't seem to know.


----------



## Taz (Sep 13, 2018)

IM2 said:


> Taz said:
> 
> 
> > IM2 said:
> ...


I don't watch videos, so what has this dude done?


----------



## IM2 (Sep 13, 2018)

Taz said:


> IM2 said:
> 
> 
> > Taz said:
> ...



If you are asking the question you are the one who doesn't know.


----------



## IM2 (Sep 13, 2018)

Taz said:


> IM2 said:
> 
> 
> > Taz said:
> ...



You  watch videos. So do a search.


----------



## Taz (Sep 13, 2018)

IM2 said:


> Taz said:
> 
> 
> > IM2 said:
> ...


Just tell me what his big accomplishment is for me to want to like him. Maybe I'll search that if it's interesting...


----------



## irosie91 (Sep 13, 2018)

IM2 said:


> irosie91 said:
> 
> 
> > IM2 said:
> ...



oh----I talk to both white and black people-------and somehow   HATRED OF MALCOLM never came up except once-------from a very black person-----
regarding the hatred that Elijah Muhummad had for Malcolm   (an inner circle
person)     My black hubby is here------he was not born in the USA ----he does
not know who Malcolm X was.    I have a few Mexican neighbors.    Lately Mexicans are called   "persons of color"  -----I will ask them if they know 
"MALCOLM X"        I have relatives thru marriage in another country------I can
assure you------they never heard of Malcolm X either-----even the ones who are
NOW  called   "persons of color".    The black person who told me what she knew about Malcolm and Elijah-----was born in the USA----a person who was close to
Malcolm


----------



## Biff_Poindexter (Sep 13, 2018)

Taz said:


> IM2 said:
> 
> 
> > Taz said:
> ...


His life showed an evolution that most black folks had to go thru -- he was subjected to terrible racism, early on as a child....his father was believe to be murdered by racists -- his mother was force to flee his Nebraska hometown and move further east.

This hatred he was subjected caused him to have hatred towards them. When in prison, he sought to educate himself to change his conditions -- he then aligned with a religious ideology that he felt more addressed the plight of blacks in 1960's America -- he felt the passive non-violent approach was not sufficient, especially in the face of police brutality, lynching, etc -- he felt black people had the right to self-defense..

However, he and others in the Nation Of Islam also was taught to respect the law, and they did -- in fact, they were famous for how they took black men from a life of drug addiction, crime and transformed them -- this was the appeal they had among many in the community, so they overlooked some of the anti-white, anti-jewish rhetoric because they were too busy fighting against the ACTUAL anti-black actions being perpetrated upon them. I am sure many blacks at some point during this time had a high resentment towards a system that treated them as second class citizens.

Malcolm obviously accomplished a lot because the FBI and CIA don't keep files and run surveillance on you when you have accomplished nothing, what they was afraid of is what he could accomplish after this happened -- and the this I speak of is when he went on a pilgrimage to Mecca, there he had a transformation, he saw people of all colors worshipping together, he saw people of all colors from other nations wanting to know what they could do to assist the black people back home. He made connections with the heads of state of many rich Arab nations, this worried the CIA and FBI -- he also left the Nation Of Islam, denounced their leader and moved toward aligning his efforts with MLK...then he died.

So to many, his transition from being shaped by hate, lead by hate, than transforming to being one for true peace and equality of all people is why he is such a beloved figure to many, not just black people.

So I will ask you....a person whom I am sure has a very high level of animosity towards "libs" -- how much animosity do you think a black man who lived thru the 40's thru 60's could have against racist white folks??


----------



## Biff_Poindexter (Sep 13, 2018)

irosie91 said:


> IM2 said:
> 
> 
> > irosie91 said:
> ...


Ask your Mexican friends if they know who Gaspar Yanga is -- chances are, they may not know depending on where in the country they are from -- the main ones who would probably know are those black Mexicans -- the rest of the country may not, but that is by design.

So any thoughts about "why doesn't the world know about Malcolm" -- is also by design...


----------



## IM2 (Sep 13, 2018)

irosie91 said:


> IM2 said:
> 
> 
> > irosie91 said:
> ...



You spent an inordinate amount of time calling him a pimp, and every other negative you could about X to discredit him. But you don't think that is a display of hate. So your opinion has no cred.


----------



## Taz (Sep 13, 2018)

Biff_Poindexter said:


> Taz said:
> 
> 
> > IM2 said:
> ...


According to you, he didn't do anything of note.


----------



## irosie91 (Sep 13, 2018)

Biff_Poindexter said:


> irosie91 said:
> 
> 
> > IM2 said:
> ...



there are lots of "important"  people that "the world does not know"      Do you
think that most people living in Chicago know who Paul Ehrlich was?   Most
probably know who  Al Capone was


----------



## irosie91 (Sep 13, 2018)

Of course------of the young people   (ie under 50) who know about Malcolm X--
most  "know"  because of the movie


----------



## MizMolly (Sep 13, 2018)

Asclepias said:


> MizMolly said:
> 
> 
> > Asclepias said:
> ...


they didnt pretend, they whipped slaves, I guess they considered that civil


----------



## MizMolly (Sep 13, 2018)

IM2 said:


> irosie91 said:
> 
> 
> > IM2 said:
> ...


Nobody excused white racism.  You seem to believe only whites had chattel slavery, which is incorrect. It doesn't matter how long ago it was, it still happened.


----------



## hadit (Sep 13, 2018)

MarcATL said:


> IM2 said:
> 
> 
> > No, that's what you are doing. I'm saying that you do not employ the same principles with whites as you do with blacks. That's YOU I am talking about.
> ...



I don't know about the North (are y'all segregated?), but in the South, white and black people interact on a daily basis.


----------



## hadit (Sep 13, 2018)

IM2 said:


> hadit said:
> 
> 
> > IM2 said:
> ...



Why should I give white racists the dignity of any reply at all? They're hate filled bigots who wouldn't give a hoot what I said. 

See, now you're falsely ascribing things to me that I did not say. The OP started with a question based on a blanket statement, that whites practically hate Malcolm X. I responded by saying that MOST white people don't care enough about X to hate him. Now you claim I said NO whites hate him. You said, correctly, that words mean things and I'm going to hold you to that. What is different between what I said and what you claim I said?

I'm not even accusing you of lying, I'm just accusing you of being in so much of a hurry and so certain you know what I think and say that you didn't bother to really read what I wrote.


----------



## Asclepias (Sep 13, 2018)

irosie91 said:


> Asclepias said:
> 
> 
> > MizMolly said:
> ...


Too bad I cant take your word for it. Please show us.


----------



## Asclepias (Sep 13, 2018)

Crixus said:


> MarcATL said:
> 
> 
> > What is it that he did that brings out the hatred of white people so?
> ...


I've never met a Black person young or old that doesnt know who Malcolm X is. Black kids are taught about Malcolm X and MLK before they can even talk.


----------



## Crixus (Sep 13, 2018)

Asclepias said:


> Crixus said:
> 
> 
> > MarcATL said:
> ...





Then we need y’all out here, and basically every other place in the US because people 20 and under both black and white have zero clue who Malcom X was beyond being able to ID his pic on a shirt or hat.


----------



## Asclepias (Sep 13, 2018)

Crixus said:


> Asclepias said:
> 
> 
> > Crixus said:
> ...


That doesnt make sense. If you can ID someone by a pic then you obviously know something about the person be it only his name. He has become an icon at that point.  If you mean they are not well versed on everything about him then that makes sense.  

My kids actually did a project on him in school and they were surprised at the amount of kids from other races that knew about him.


----------



## Crixus (Sep 13, 2018)

Asclepias said:


> Crixus said:
> 
> 
> > Asclepias said:
> ...





I admired the man. I feel he had allot wrong, and I toattaly get why he was the way he was with race, look at the times he lived in? He was a bad ass, no matter what color, like any man, he made it clear his family would not be messed with. Before all that, he proved that even though one seems type cast in to the life they are living, being a black dude in prison that you can rise above that and become something more. He could have been and should have been just another darky in the slammer. He said no, and rose above that. His excample in that regard transcends race. Think what he would have been if race never were an issue.


----------



## Crixus (Sep 13, 2018)

You know, had race never been an issue, would Malcom X have ever even existed in the same sense, or would he have been just another guy?


----------



## Asclepias (Sep 13, 2018)

Crixus said:


> You know, had race never been an issue, would Malcom X have ever even existed in the same sense, or would he have been just another guy?


I would have to say no because the conditions that molded him would not have existed.


----------



## IM2 (Sep 13, 2018)

Natural Citizen said:


> irosie91 said:
> 
> 
> > Natural Citizen said:
> ...



Whites planted the seeds. You reap what you sow. The fact is white people have enacted racist laws and policies.  Whether or not you like this being said, you're not the one these policies actually affect.. So as far as I'm concerned, since I have to live in and with the racist laws and policies, you not liking something said doesn't matter. Stop it from being done so it won't be said.

This claim of individualism in this discussion is a old, tired, weak and won out claim that leaves out specific realities that must be addressed. Whining about blanket statements after 242 years  minimum of creating laws denying all non whites in a blanket manner is just not going to be something  I myself will listen to.

Because some of us are fighting more than one tyrant.


----------



## IM2 (Sep 13, 2018)

hadit said:


> IM2 said:
> 
> 
> > hadit said:
> ...



Wrong.


----------



## IM2 (Sep 13, 2018)

Crixus said:


> You know, had race never been an issue, would Malcom X have ever even existed in the same sense, or would he have been just another guy?



Well race was an issue. And if taxation without representation would never have been an issue would Washington have been just another guy? Or did you decide to ask that question trying to dismiss Malcolm X?.


----------



## IM2 (Sep 13, 2018)

Crixus said:


> IM2 said:
> 
> 
> > Crixus said:
> ...



You are wrong. See, the problem with whites such as yourself is you know nothing about the effects of public/private policy nor do you know the types of public/private policies imposed on black communities. You ignore the white backlash against any growth or improvement policies because you actively participate in the backlash. You just run your mouths about blacks being in a mess and you really don't know what the fuck you are talking about.


----------



## theliq (Sep 13, 2018)

irosie91 said:


> IM2 said:
> 
> 
> > irosie91 said:
> ...


Pee Off


----------



## theliq (Sep 13, 2018)

irosie91 said:


> IM2 said:
> 
> 
> > irosie91 said:
> ...


The worst were the Jews who in relatively modern times were the chief owners of SLAVE SHIPS,,,during the Triangle of Trade,and profiting immensely from the miserable human trade


----------



## hadit (Sep 13, 2018)

IM2 said:


> hadit said:
> 
> 
> > IM2 said:
> ...



Then stop projecting other people's attitudes onto me. I reject your lazy group identity politics. There still have been presented nothing I've written that is racist. All I hear is a bunch of "you guys" crap which means nothing.


----------



## Dale Smith (Sep 13, 2018)

MarcATL said:


> What is it that he did that brings out the hatred of white people so?
> 
> He didn't kill anyone, he didn't steal from anyone, he didn't commit any crimes, in his life that he's known for as a Minister and thought-leader of his time.
> 
> ...



Makes no sense to me because Malcolm X was such a uniter....


----------



## IM2 (Sep 14, 2018)

hadit said:


> IM2 said:
> 
> 
> > hadit said:
> ...



You live by identity politics. And your racism has been presented.

*"You never apply the same standard to whites as you are doing here."

*I am talking about YOU! Not you guys, but hadit, and that's YOU.

.


----------



## IM2 (Sep 14, 2018)

Dale Smith said:


> MarcATL said:
> 
> 
> > What is it that he did that brings out the hatred of white people so?
> ...



WTF? The dividers where the whites racists of that time.  X was just fine with us blacks. His message fit the times and the universal feeling of tired of the shit blacks were feeling. Why in the hell do you whites here especially, think blacks are the ones responsible for uniting things? Can't you see that it is white racism that keeps us divided?


----------



## Natural Citizen (Sep 14, 2018)

IM2 said:


> Or did you decide to ask that question trying to dismiss Malcolm X?.



Malcolm knew who the enemy actually was. 

The problem with you is that you're looking for a solution from the very institution he rallied against. 

So, who is dismissing whom? lol. Whacko bird...


----------



## hadit (Sep 14, 2018)

IM2 said:


> hadit said:
> 
> 
> > IM2 said:
> ...



And what "standards" are you talking about?

Basically, you're admitting that I haven't said anything racist.


----------



## Crixus (Sep 14, 2018)

IM2 said:


> Crixus said:
> 
> 
> > IM2 said:
> ...




Na, most black folks aren’t wrecks. Most are just like any other adult of any other race except for the fact that blacks like you who are to cowardly to look where y’all fall short like letting your young men idolize a guy like JZ who calls his wife and daughter a “bitch” or “HO” , you also abandon all your kids to be raised by the state until prisons are ready to take over. Blacks like you can’t survive unless a victim class exists. Blacks like you are the blacks Malcom X would have despised as weak cowardly quarter men. Useful for nothing more then cleaning toilets and working the potato farm in the joint. Try taking responsibility for your lives instead of waiting for other folks to do it for you. You will feel like a man again and even be happy.


----------



## Dale Smith (Sep 14, 2018)

IM2 said:


> Dale Smith said:
> 
> 
> > MarcATL said:
> ...



WTF? Did you even READ my post????


----------



## IM2 (Sep 15, 2018)

Natural Citizen said:


> IM2 said:
> 
> 
> > Or did you decide to ask that question trying to dismiss Malcolm X?.
> ...



Sorry bud, but I know who the enemy is.


----------



## IM2 (Sep 15, 2018)

hadit said:


> IM2 said:
> 
> 
> > hadit said:
> ...



I am saying that you do not apply equal standards based on race here at USMB. That's racist.


----------



## IM2 (Sep 15, 2018)

Crixus said:


> IM2 said:
> 
> 
> > Crixus said:
> ...



X would be saying the same things I do. Just as with King whites like you cherry pick comments. So X and I would get along great. You would have the problem. You are the coward. You cannot look at a continuing record 242 years minimum of laws and polices that uphold white racial privilege. It's easier for you to lie to yourself and pretend than to man up. You sit down to pee. 

And white men need to be the last to talk about how women are treated or abandoned families. In fact white me get kicked the fuck out of the house in divorces because they are so irresponsible. Then they hide and don't pay alimony. I say this because I've "known" quite a number of white divorced women. And look a the #metoo movement. White women sexually assaulted and raped by white men in the large majority of cases. Harvey Weinstein ain't black. Neither is Larry Nasser.

242 years thus far whites have been taken care of by the state. You have no room to talk.. So take that responsibility you tell everyone else about. You will finally feel like a man and your psychosis will be cured.


----------



## hadit (Sep 15, 2018)

IM2 said:


> hadit said:
> 
> 
> > IM2 said:
> ...



And you know this how? That's a nice, vague accusation that is rather difficult to prove either way without an extensive analysis of the thousands of posts I've written and I don't think you've bothered to do that. Care to be specific? If you're upset that I don't go into threads made by white racists and rip them a new one, I don't. I have no desire to have anything to do with them. Black racists, OTOH, intrigue me. I've heard enough from them to know that they have some legitimate things to complain about. 

Don't you like to have civil discourse with people who can both agree and disagree with you on certain things? Take the OP for instance (since that is the topic of the thread, after all). It is based on a false premise, and it's not racist to point that out. 

I've heard the arguments made by white racists and rejected them. I have no need or desire to talk to or learn from them at all. Do you?


----------



## Crixus (Sep 15, 2018)

IM2 said:


> Crixus said:
> 
> 
> > IM2 said:
> ...





Maybe, but both he, and MPO would call you a lazy P.O.S. For wallowing in your shit, as well as teaching your kids to do so. I mean, whatever your race religion or sexual orientation there is no better place then here to make something of your self. Instead, y’all just rock the blingy T-shirts and bitch about the man keeping you down.


----------



## MizMolly (Sep 15, 2018)

IM2 said:


> Natural Citizen said:
> 
> 
> > irosie91 said:
> ...


You never have said what laws and policies affect you today?


----------



## IM2 (Sep 16, 2018)

Crixus said:


> IM2 said:
> 
> 
> > Crixus said:
> ...



I've made something out of myself dumb fuck. That's why I retired at 52 and live good. But that doesn't mean I don't have a *RESPONSIBILITY *to oppose white racism. Therefore me and x would get along great, same with King. Your punk white ass assumes a bunch of things so let me assume. You still have to toil every day for a check. I've done better than you. I did so while helping black kids and adults rise above the white bread racism you practice to make themselves successful.  I did so while fighting the racism your punk ass doesn't face. You still teach your kids those losing philosophies of white supremacy, white entitlement, white victimization and white privilege. You bitch about how whites are being discriminated against when it's not happening. You are working real hard to produce another generation of white kids suffering from the same psychosis you do. You have the victim mentality white man. If your white ass had to endure 1/10th of what we do, you would have killed yourself before you were 16. We descend from people who endured on of the worst atrocities in human history. We blacks are *VICTORS*, not victims. Your white asses do not get to define us. That's what Garvey, X, King and many others teach us blacks. So concern yourself with making something out of YOUR life white man instead of posting untrue racist drivel about blacks all the time.


----------



## IM2 (Sep 16, 2018)

hadit said:


> IM2 said:
> 
> 
> > hadit said:
> ...



I have yet to see you rebuke whites here in this thread. So while you are unwilling to confront white racists, you are sure wiling to confront blacks fighting the racists you are too scared to fight yourself. Civil discourse isn't telling a black person how no one white cares about X when in fact that's untrue. And whites do hate X. There was nothing untrue about the OP. You saw examples from others here in this tread showing such and you have chose to ignore them to keep arguing what is a lie. You have not heard or read any black racists. There is no legitimate claim for anyone to be racist. But you conflate blacks opposing white racism as racist. And that's your major mistake. You will not ever have a civil discussion with blacks who have good sense when you think our opposition to white racism makes us racists.


----------



## hadit (Sep 16, 2018)

IM2 said:


> hadit said:
> 
> 
> > IM2 said:
> ...



You didn't read what I wrote, did you? If you had, you would know that what you said is a lie.  Sure, SOME white people hate X. I didn't say different. I said MOST white people don't care enough to hate him. I've now said this multiple times and you've ignored it in favor of your false position. And the OP is false because it spreads the statement over all white people, and I was told that the people who don't care about X do so because they hate him. Weird, I know. 

White racists are beneath contempt, so I don't bother with them or their stupidity, and I don't intend to start now just to prove to some internet keyboard jockey that I'm not a racist. If you think that's a racist thing to say, you're not being honest.


----------

